# Bonbean - Sheep and chicken happenings



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2012)

Okay...hey now...I'm jumping into the journal thing, but slowly...will do the questions another day.

Flu is not gone yet, but improved...just feeling pretty weak and wiped out...tomorrow will be better, right?

This isn't much, but...it's a start


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2012)

oops...did I mess up again already?  

Said to start with your user name and with this stupid headache (yeah, excuses, excuses) I forgot to put the 01 behind the bonbean...duh...


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 27, 2012)

whew...not sure who fixed it for me...a moderator???  If so...thank you!!!!  I really have to go lie down now


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 27, 2012)

Yay!!!! for the journal....not for being sick!

Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 27, 2012)

Been waiting bon. 

I hope you feel better asap.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 27, 2012)

Feel better and no fretting over how to kick this journal off.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 27, 2012)

Snuggle under the covers, nice and warm and sleep! sleep as much as you can! Dream of grandbabies snuggled up with you....

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks all 

Feeling much better today...just get tired pretty quickly and I feel so behind on everything...let it all slide and just did the minimum while we had family here, and a 2 year old to play with and a 7 month old to cuddle and rock.  These two grand babies live in Virginia Beach which is a long drive, but the other grand babies are in France...thank heavens for Skype or I'd go crazy!!!

I'm fifty something and hubby is sixty something and we can't believe we are that old when the little ones come to visit...something about their youth brings out the kid in us 

This is a second go around for us both so we both have children from our first marriages...blended families are a challenge until grand babies arrive...somehow that makes it all so much easier for some reason???  We see all four of the little ones being "ours" equally 

On the farm front...baby chicks that hatched on time for the 2 year old to see are growing and have wing feathers...still inside in the converted garage that is now our office and dog room and hatchery...LOLOL...we don't incubate and hatch this late in the year normally since all that brooder poop clean up gets to be something else...but until they get more feathers guess that's how it will be...then they go out to the shed with a heat lamp and I'll be going to check their temperature often and wonder why I didn't leave them in here 

Ewes are all looking rounder and I'm pretty sure all are bred...although, the ram is looking kind of preggers too...looking for January - February lambs...older ewes in January and then the two first timers a month later.  

Time for the running of the sheep...and bring them back from the pasture for night.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

LOL...the pregnant ram


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 28, 2012)

Bon!!! 

I missed this yesterday!: Congratulation son finally starting a journal! Now we need to bully Southern into starting one as well.

Cute on the grandkids. Skype is great. The kids must really wear you out when they're there. Taking care of them and the animals, whew.

My ewes are looking rounder, too. Their cheeks look puffier. Maybe it's my imagination and hoping for lambies!!!  

Now you're hooked on the journal thing. Just keep on rambling!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh...this is a can of worms I've opened...I am the rambling on queen...you'll soon all be sorry I started this...and yes...Southern must start one too!!!!

My 11 baby chicks in here are very peepy...a noisy, poopy group, but very cute!!!!!  Just hate it though when I go to do their clean up and Maizey our dog stands besides me licking her chops...I just know that if one was to fly out she would eat it in a heartbeat...they are flying around in there now, so hope they feather out quickly and I can move them out of here.  Going to be going down to 27 tonight, so much too early for the cold shed, even with a heat lamp.

Since I'm rambling....have to rant a bit about my baby brother...he almost died with a terrible leg infection...he was in the hospital for a week and had emergency surgery to remove all the dead tissue before it poisoned his whole blood system and it is being treated as a third degree burn....he has a weight problem, a chain smoker, and is now home with a do it yourself IV antibiotic routine.  He caused such a problem in the hospital for the nurses...demanded medical pot...he has a drinking problem and thought some booze was in order in there too...wanted Big Macs and fries and shakes brought in...sigh...if he wasn't so sick I'd go up there and kick his butt!  God help his home nurse!!!!  She will need to be part angel for sure.  Looks like down the road he will need skin grafts and be back in the hospital...poor nurses 

I miss the grand babies...miss the toys all over the place...baby spitting up on me...snotty noses from colds, etc...if I was younger I swear I would want more babies of my own!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

Bon, I would have never guessed that you are in your 50's, until you said it and made mention of your grandkids. You sound so young and are so lively. You just seem like a very happy person. 

ok the preggers ram was funny!! lol

I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 28, 2012)

Gee straw, so what are you saying??????  


Bon... I got this one....STRAW    

"you sound so young and lively" ....  well I'm lively !

I guess Bon us older people must not normally be happy, lively people....I'll smack him when I see him! 

Glad your feeling a smidge better!

There is great sadness there with your brother.   When someone is so self-destructive they are the only person to not be able to see it, and it's lie, that keeps them in such bondage.

Edited for spelling

ETA- It is amazing how many people have someone close to them that is so self destructive.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 28, 2012)

Should have gone and kicked his butt anyway.  Sick or not.  Sounds like he needed it.  

I love babies.   I could use more of them myself.  But I'm taking care of five of them right now - puppies that is - so I have my baby fix for a while anyway.   DON'T you love them?

Love your journal.   Ramble on!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh boy Bon.  That sound frustrating.  Hope baby bro doesn't behave too badly.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

> Gee straw, so what are you saying??????
> 
> 
> Bon... I got this one....STRAW
> ...


Right back at ya!!  hehe


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Straw...you cracked me up with that 

Okay...so 50 means not lively?  You should see the goings on here some days...lively is an understatement...and happy?  Heck ya...gots my little piece of land to share with someone who loves it as much as I do...the sheepies, chickens, catfish in the pond...always planning on the garden and expanding the orchard...and we do all our own building projects and fencing....not to mention tangling with a naughty ram...and bet I can out run ya 

Now...you really do need a bit of a smack to the back of your head though 

My Dad is in his 80s and he's pretty lively himself, still working with cattle and yes, he's happy.  He can still beat me at cross country skiing when I go up to visit him in winter.

Enjoy your youth, but also look forward to the benefits of getting older and....ahem...wiser


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 28, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Straw...you cracked me up with that
> 
> Okay...so 50 means not lively?  You should see the goings on here some days...lively is an understatement...and happy?  Heck ya...gots my little piece of land to share with someone who loves it as much as I do...the sheepies, chickens, catfish in the pond...always planning on the garden and expanding the orchard...and we do all our own building projects and fencing....not to mention tangling with a naughty ram...and bet I can out run ya
> 
> ...


haha I don't think you guys got what I was saying. lol

Not saying any of that. Just that you never seem down and are always happy.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, I guess I am a pretty happy person usually...but you would not have said that had you witnessed me with this flu and my head in the toilet...not a happy camper then 

Just took the dogs out for their nightly potty time and Maizey was going nuts barking and sounding her alarm whine...put on all the lights and could see nothing...but all is quiet with the chickens and the sheep are all calm...so, might have just been a squirrel?  Means I have to go out again before bed time to check again...and you know how we older folks need our sleep


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 28, 2012)

I've had trouble in the past with trying to post photos...but will try again...one I uploaded before of my daughter's two little girls with our sheep when they were here at Easter...The older one Anna was 4 years old and the little one Lena not quite 2 years old...they totally loved the sheep and lambs and of course the sheepies loved the attention


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG, what an adorable photo!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2012)

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> OMG, what an adorable photo!!


x2


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 29, 2012)

Absolutely so sweet Bon! Little girls and lambies.  Nothing cuter than that.


And see now Straw doesn't realize that 50 is the new 20! Right girls?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 29, 2012)

That is an adorable picture.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)

LOVE the photo! 

Gus and the goats were going nuts all night long last night. Kept checking but nothing out of the ordinary (the birds were actually quiet.) Might've been the full moon? 

Glad you're feeling better Bonn! 

50 is young! My mom said 60 is when she really started "hitting her stride!"  She's busier now than she was when we were all kids and she was working full time!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks all   I was so pleased that the all the sheep (bad ram Brisket has been sold by then due to him being a PITA) were so good with the girls.  At first I only had those three lambs with the small hay feeder for the girls to spend time with them...and yeah...never left them alone, just in case.  Later they wanted to meet the ewes and that were awesome too!  Excuse the blue pooper scooper attached to the tree...when the hay was empty those lambs thought it a great place to jump in and out of and play and of course poop in there too.

Not sure if you can tell in the photo, but the girls are half Korean.  My daughter is as blue eyed and blonde as me...and she wanted to do some travelling before settling down one day and she's a teacher with her major in English...she took a 2 year job as an English Second Language teacher in South Korea...big adventure for her...big worry for me...I begged her to not fall in love there and end up getting married and living so far away...she laughed and said of course not.  Two years later my son and I are on a long flight to Seoul for their wedding...love my son in law, enjoyed the culture and awesome food...but...so far away!!!!  Took that long trip again when the oldest, Anna was born.  Son in law worked for the Korean government in Intellectual Patent Law and finally he got his chance for a 3 year contract working at the UN in Geneva, Switzerland.  So...took that long flight to Geneva when the second one, Lena was born.  Now he is permanently hired at the UN and commutes about 6 miles from their place in France, right on the border.  

Wow...you poor people reading my journal...I do ramble, eh? 

As for the age thing...really...it is awesome to get to do now at this age what I love doing, but I refuse to dress and look like a matronly woman my age...when the grey roots started in my 40's I decided to make Lady Clairol my friend...and no one better take away my jeans, t shirts or boots


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, 50 is the new 20 

My 3 grown kids think it's cool their mom is active and young (acting )

That's a great story about your daughter and family. Rambling is good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not sure about 50 being the new 20....uh...how about the new 35? 

I was horrified when the big 40 was approaching...the big 50 was no big deal after that.  Funny thing is, when I was going to turn 30 I thought I had to start acting more my age and all my life I'd had pretty long hair...got it cut short (hated it) and talked to my Mom that day and she said...you just turned 29...you have another year 

Now I just don't worry about it...I am what I am and I plan to have just as many childhoods as I please   I shall wear my hair long and curly and it gets a bit wild in humid windy weather...as my son once told his friends when they saw me coming to his school on a super windy day when my hair was past my waist and totally wind blown..."that's my mom"


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 29, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> As for the age thing...really...it is awesome to get to do now at this age what I love doing, but I refuse to dress and look like a matronly woman my age...when the grey roots started in my 40's I decided to make Lady Clairol my friend...and no one better take away my jeans, t shirts or boots


Ok, the very last word I misread..... thought it said something else which I can't say on here....had me LMBO, cuz mine went missing 
then I saw it said boots!   Yep ...you lose alot of stuff over the years! 

The mind doesn't age, I wish the rest of me would get that message though! 20's  30's GREAT 40's- too much flippin drama! I'm almost at the mid century mark. Gotta be better than the 40's!

I was wondering about the children, they are really beautiful children! I have 2 multi-cultural nieces and they are gorgeous too! It must be awful to have them so far away. 

Your Journal is fun! Probably because of your obvious joy in life and your great sense of humor!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)

Who was it that said "age is just a number?"

A few years ago, visiting my family out west, my I was being my normal "spazy" self and my nephew (was 9 at the time) says to me..."You're not like a normal grown-up...."
Apparently, I wasn't SOMBER and rules-oriented enough! I told him "I'm the baby of the family...so I get to be more fun than everyone else!" That seemed to satisfy him a little. But still...I am the black sheep in the family.  All the seriousness! I guess I'm a flake...if my kid (or her friends) want to get dirty...LET THEM! If I want a couple goats and rabbits to play with...by golly I go and get them and play with them and feed them and talk with them! If I want to do tye dye...I go for it! Life is TOO short for worrying about EVERYTHING. And all the office drama....GOOD GRACIOUS! WHY do people make themselves so miserable? YUCK! 

Your granddaughters are beautiful! We call mixed kids Hapa back home. Essentially it means half-half. Pretty much everyone is mixed back home and GORGEOUS! (Talk about a blow to the ol' self esteem!) That's really cool that they have such international experiences too! VERY cool. Now tell us they're multi-lingual! Korean food is pretty awesome too...mandoo, bulgogi...yum! Now I'm hungry!

Edited to say @ Southern....get your mind out of the gutter! I had the same mis-read too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

Southern...sorry about your missing *boots* 

And Coco...both girls grew up learning English and Korean at the same time...and now French...geesh...my daughter read in a book about babies learning two languages at the same time that it was a good idea to also teach them sign language...so she did that too.  

The oldest, Anna thought she wanted to be a ballerina when she grew up until they came and spent 5 weeks with us here...then she changed her mind...she wants to be a farmer with sheep, chickens, catfish pond, big garden, and an orchard...and two dogs 

When I was young I told my Grandma that when I grew up I wanted to be a ballerina and a missionary....I was mortified when I heard her telling people that when I grew up I wanted to be a belly dancing missionary 

My Grandma's first language was German and somehow ballerina sounded like belly dancing to her 

p.s...I don't plan to ever grow up...I see as people age, their conversation turns to all their aches and pains and bodily functions...that is not for me...life is just too full of adventures to enjoy!


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 29, 2012)

Age IS just a number.  My DBF is younger than me.  Quite a lot.  I like it that way.  But I am younger than he by quite a lot in other ways.   

I spent several years in Korea.  And a couple more in other countries as well.  Wish I had moved to Australia when I was a lot younger.  I liked it there best.  

It is hard, though when your kids live far, far away.  Don't get to see the grandchildren as much.  So you have to borrow or adopt others.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is true QM....also, Skype is so great!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 29, 2012)

Oh Bon! I would have LOVED to have heard your grandma telling people about her bellydancing missionary! That would be awesome! My family was a little too stuffy for that type of mistake. Heck...my grandparent's friends all thought I lived in a foreign country when they heard we lived in Hawaii! 

My grandma grew up on a rural farm. I can't remember what i told her I wanted to be when I grew up. I just remember having the most fun during visits where I got to go to the various family farms/ranches (Montana). I think it's kinda ironic that I'm on a farm...of all the grandkids (even the ones who grew up on farms) I'm the only one who WANTS to be/is on a farm! 

Your granddaughters are so smart! I like Anna's ambition! 

QM - LOVED Australia! I lived in Sydney and enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Well this bellydancing missionary is doing everything possible to stop this new upcoming cold before getting it full blown...every gargle, tea, vitamin, etc....I will not get sick again, I will not get sick...I will nip this before it gets any worse...actcheww.

Looks like some warmer weather coming our way starting tomorrow and it isn't going down to freezing tonight.  Coldest freeze night so far was 27 degrees and the cabbages and turnips seem to be fine...not wilting and dying :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 30, 2012)

It's been getting cold here too. Was in the 20's the other day and every morning I go out and all the waterers and bukets of water are all frozen and there is a frost on the ground. :/

Now a cold? Oh boy. I hope you put it in it's place. lol


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh, I wish I had your weather!!! My turnips had to be harvested 2 months ago! Today we have light snow flurrys, it is -16 C., and last night it was -28 degrees C. So far this year we don't have a huge amount of snow, only about 6 inches!
I would sooo love to come and see some of the south one day! With all my animals, I don't know how soon that would be!  :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 30, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Oh, I wish I had your weather!!! My turnips had to be harvested 2 months ago! Today we have light snow flurrys, it is -16 C., and last night it was -28 degrees C. So far this year we don't have a huge amount of snow, only about 6 inches!
> I would sooo love to come and see some of the south one day! With all my animals, I don't know how soon that would be!  :/


-16...-anything....and I would be  

It was 24 the other morning when I went out about 5:30am _I almost died_!!! seriously!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

LOL Southern...good thing you are not living any further north!!!!

I was born and raised in Saskatchewan and I tell you...that 30 and 40 below stuff is not something anyone ever gets used to!!!  Talked to my Dad last night and had the same temps as you Four Winds...with a strong wind...and they have lots of snow already and I see their snow won't stop for another few days.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 30, 2012)

Bleeeh! I am late to this party . Glad you're feeling better from the flu and hope the cold is just a light dose!! Loved the pic of your grandkids! We've only gotten as cold as 36 so far and it's 75 and sunny now. I bet when the cold hits here its going to be a bear!! 

Congratulations on getting the journal started, I'm looking forward to visiting often . Take care!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

75 sounds so lovely Kristi...forecast says 70 for us on Sunday before the the thunderstorms and the next cold front comes through.  I love that we get so many warm breaks all through winter, and this summer for the first time we got some decent cool downs too...perfect!

This wannabe cold has no chance...hitting it hard with everything I know of...have held off getting the flu shot I usually do every fall since these flu viruses going around nail people just as hard who did have the flu shot...I know about different strains and all that...but now I wonder if this year's batch was a dud and not sure I'll bother.

My bratty brother with the bad leg infection is finally starting to heal and get better.  I love him, but boy does he make life harder than it has to be...for himself, his kids, and the rest of family.  Can you believe he thought the hospital would get him medical marjiuana and vodka while he was in there???  To make things worse, he emailed me yesterday wanting to know just what I planned on doing with my part of Dad's inheritance when he dies...what???  We lost our Mom in her mid 60's to cancer and to even think about my Dad passing away is just too much...he wants to know if he should expand or decrease his herd of cattle and is wondering about the pasture lands...sounds practical and all...but now I really do want to kick his behind and slap him up the side of his head


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay...one more of my little grandgirls...still have our lastest grandkids on my camera...just thought this was so funny...Anna right in our old hay feeder with ewes munching around her and Pops and Lena at the tree feeder...we've got a better hay feeder system now...and sadly my Dorper ewe and ram are not in this photo...nor the spotted ram lamb...they were off finishing the pellets on the other side.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 30, 2012)

p.s.... note all that totally wasted hay!!!!  We've now gone to round bales and use cattle panel and that has made a huge difference!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 30, 2012)

oh boy! *SOME* men can really be pains in the booo-tay can't they?! I'm sure your 'poor' brother has nothing better to think about while sitting around in the hosptial, waiting for his drinks and medicinal pot! 

Kick that cold's behind! Let it know you mean business and you WILL NOT succumb! Get out the ginger tea....the garlic soup....the bedroom slippers and a good book for reading under 12 blankets! Or wait...is it "sweat a cold" and "starve the flu"....or was it "feed a cold" and "starve the flu?" I can NEVER get these old sayings right! The flu whoooops me every year! EVERY YEAR! Some worse than others though. 

It' been in the 20's here the last couple nights. Frost on the cars/grass/trees in the am. Notice the frost on all the roofs when driving into work in the mornings too. It might be colder in my valley...but my weather is better than the other side of the mountain. I just want some SNOW! ACTUAL snow on the ground! It's supposed to get into the 60's this weekend out by  us....we'll see about that. 

Cute photo! Now what kid WOULDN'T have fun like that?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Just came back from the chickens and found a mass of feathers...our beloved freedom bantam Goldie is gone 

I like the idea of free range and freedom with roosts way up high (sometimes they like going up in the tree instead) and being able to do what chickens should do...but...this is it for me...going to build more cages...going to try not to get so attached...oh, who am I kidding about the attachment thing?  Goldie is the sweet one that talked to us, flew up on our shoulders and sometimes heads, and never pooped on us...why didn't we cage her at least at nights...

No blood...no footprints...no scat...just tons of feathers...not sure what it was....those up for night are all fine, but knocked over a heavy feeder in what I'm guessing was fright?

Beautiful warm day...sunshine...sheeps are happy to be on their big pasture.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 1, 2012)

So sorry Bonbean.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks Pearce.

I'm wondering if these tame special ones are at more risk than the not so friendly ones?  Goldie and my poodle Casey would "share" apple peels, etc...so she might have not seen a dog as a threat?  

Really would like to know what kind of predator we have?


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry about Goldie 

My last chickens kept disappearing and the only thing left was a circle of feathers on the ground. My dad said hawks do that. When I was down to just 1 hen I locked her in the pen for the day and by the time i got home from school she was gone so they will even take them out of pens if their isn't a cover over it. Maybe that's what got yours too?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks!

The feathers were mainly in a pile in a corner under one of the cages...wonder if a hawk would go under there or not.  Plus the dogs around here were really barking up a storm last night...might never know?  I would feel better if it was a hawk rather than a dog or fox for some strange reason :/


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Dec 1, 2012)

Very sorry about your hen.  Unfortunately, it happens, unless like you said, you build pens and lock them all up, but then does that make them happy hens.  It is a hard decision to make.  You do what you feel is best.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

I don't think it was a hawk. Hawks do not like to go under things like that. Actually if you have alot of trees around what you could do is just string wire from random tree to random tree or telephone poles and because the hawks see thos strings and wire that goes over the main area they thing it is a net and they will not fly down. It's really weird but it works. That could help if you have hawk problems.

But hawks most of the time they kill it and they stay there and eat the crop and some breast meat. They do sometimes take it but if you saw the feathers under something I don't think the hawk would go under then take it out and leave with it. When a hawk takes something they snatch it up and you won't see much feathers. Raccoons an Opossums will take it sometimes. Not all the time but they do take it a little ways and you always see a pile of feathers. 

All that being said, I'm very sorry bon. I hate it when chickens are killed like that and it is always going to be the favorite.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all...and I think I'm done with my lovely idea of "freedom" birds.  And for right now I'm keeping my very messy, pooping all the time, 11 chicks in here.  Was waiting for today to take them out the shed larger brooder with a heat lamp, but...just don't think I can handle anymore dead ones for now...feel so badly for Pearce's chicken deaths 

speaking of...time for next round of clean up here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry bon.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry about your hen Bon...that really sucks. If we're looking for a 'good' side to this...at least it wasn't your dog that got her! (Like SOME of our puppies...)  `

When we still had pasture birds, I'd let them out to free range when I was home...then would only feed them inside the run attached to their shed (it was a dog run with roofing material over the top) so they'd go inside in the evenings to be locked up. Worked pretty well actually. Not all of the young cocks would go in at night...and they'd disappear eventually. But the SMART ones would go back into the run for their supper. My three remaining pasture guineas still do that. It's a thought...for semi-free birds! 

Again, I am sorry.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry Bon that stinks! It is always our favorite ones that get snagged. 

I'd set a coon trap, one of the coons here came everyday at the same time for it's daily lunch! 
It stayed at the edge of  the woodline, strike, leave a pile of feathers and I mean there's no way one bird could have that many, and we would find the "rest of the 1/2 eaten carcass" 10-15 feet back in the woods. Coon -5 in a row... we got him in the end!
We have had hawks but they usually don't carry it off.

I get ya with the baby chicks... I have something like 60-65 in the nursery bldg. But they were in the house for 2 weeks ( not all at once). Thank goodness we have stackable breeder cages! But gosh... the smell  

Yeah I feel bad for Pearce too. 

It must be chicken issues week...I lost my ONLY Emporadenesa Rooster. He was a beauty, I guess I'll have to breed his mate with my Penedesenca Rooster. I planned on crossing them anyway to keep good genetics. Oh well :/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 1, 2012)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Oh, I wish I had your weather!!! My turnips had to be harvested 2 months ago! Today we have light snow flurrys, it is -16 C., and last night it was -28 degrees C. So far this year we don't have a huge amount of snow, only about 6 inches!
> I would sooo love to come and see some of the south one day! With all my animals, I don't know how soon that would be!  :/


Ugh, like here. Got to -52 in Chicken. WOOT, we're in Fairbanks (Alaska). Got to -30 or so one day. Bleh. And only like a foot of snow! Crappy snow year.

ugh! How did i miss this??? (Journal) 

  about your hen Bon! And your flu, and cold. Know how you feel... 

Oh and your brother...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Dec 1, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I don't think it was a hawk. Hawks do not like to go under things like that. Actually if you have alot of trees around what you could do is just string wire from random tree to random tree or telephone poles and because the hawks see thos strings and wire that goes over the main area they thing it is a net and they will not fly down. It's really weird but it works. That could help if you have hawk problems.
> 
> But hawks most of the time they kill it and they stay there and eat the crop and some breast meat. They do sometimes take it but if you saw the feathers under something I don't think the hawk would go under then take it out and leave with it. When a hawk takes something they snatch it up and you won't see much feathers. Raccoons an Opossums will take it sometimes. Not all the time but they do take it a little ways and you always see a pile of feathers.
> 
> All that being said, I'm very sorry bon. I hate it when chickens are killed like that and it is always going to be the favorite.


Actually yes hawks leave a lot of feathers. A falcon (close enough) was at Creamers field, and eating a chukar and it would rip out feathers bite after bite after bite and when it was done a LOT of feathers were left.
That said... Foxes will do the same thing, but the feathers tend to be more spread out

Again, sorry about your hen  I know what its like, We lost
1 sweet gosling
1 sweet dutch bantam
1 sweet brahma
1 sweet cochin (well not sweet but I loved her XD) 
and who knows what else, those were just my favorite 

Oh and yes I think the tamer ones are more likely to be snagged.. They are more used to human contact, something that they would naturally fear, so they lose some fear and are more likely to be snagged. And if your favorite is a heavy breed, then they are also more likely to be caught.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 1, 2012)

I said hawks don't leave feathers when they go down and snatch them up. If they eat them there then of course they leave feathers. We've lost close to 50 birds and chicks. We've dealt with lots of predators.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks all...and sorry for many chicken losses to all...well...they are all up for tonight...we went out when it was dark, and snatched up the two remaining "freedom" roosters...yeah...they are the last of the bantams...had been losing one here and there...just gone.  Roosters were sleeping up on the outside high roost and were very easy to grab...these boys are not super tame...they squacked royally, and we put them in a cage for the night with food and water.  RIRs and production hens are all up safely for the night...guess I'll clean up Goldie's feathers tomorrow...just couldn't do it today.  She was all black except for a brilliant circle of gold feathers around her neck, hence the name.

And yes...shortly here it will be chick poop clean up time...again...stupid to incubate eggs this time of year, but wanted the 2 year old to get to pet and see fuzzy chicks when they came at Thanksgiving....and he rubbed the fuzzy head of one I was holding for him and said...loud peep peep peepy bird and smiled, so it was worth it


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 1, 2012)

On our road there are people with livestock...sheep, goats, donkeys, poultry and cattle...we all look out for predators and alert our neighbours when we are aware of predators...no one has seen a fox or coyote around here recently, nor racoons...so something is being very sneaky and comes at night.  Starting to think a racoon...in Saskatchewan we never saw racoons and I thought them pretty neat animals...washing their food, bandit eyes...now...not so much...see them as chicken killers and not neat at all.

Roo and Lil Roo seem happy enough to be in a cage, but I know they'll be happier when we let them out in the morning...sheepies are all relaxing and chewing their cud...so...all is quiet on the home front for now...except those peepy, poopy chicks...they rarely stop!  They are RIR chicks and are slow to feather...but then they aren't quite 3 weeks old yet, and they are very cute.  

Went out to supper with friends and I have to say that I feel so blessed to be living here...sometimes you just know you are in the right place at the right time in your life


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 2, 2012)

So happy for you, Bon, that you are so content with where you are in your life 

Sorry about the chickens, though.  We are surrounded by all kinds of predators, foxes, raccoons, hawks, etc. We let our chickens free range during the day, we rarely lose one. The dogs are out all day though. Then at night all the chickens go to their house and we lock em up. Whenever we bring new chickens here, we lock them up in their house for a week. Then we let them go. Being locked up for a week they know where their roost is and they always automatically go back to it at night.

We have 2 hens in particular, a polish crested with a white crown and her buddy, who go way far away everyday. You can see them way down in the lower paddocks by the creek. They spend all day there and come back every night. I am always amazed how Fozzo, the Polish, doesn't get nabbed by something. Her white hat of feathers is like a major advertisement...you can see it from a mile away "Look at me! I'm a fancy chicken! Come get me!" Yet she manages to survive day in and day out.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Those fancy chickens do look awesome   And good that they do come up for night...not all mine will and fall and winter are the big predator seasons here, so mine are not going to enjoy freedom just now.  Have one large hen who after being egg bound, and spending so much time with oiling her egg vent and then a long warm water spa...has gotten very tame and dubbed Henny Penny since she is the colour of a penny.  Can't have her with any other chickens since she is so docile and no matter which group she is with they pick on her and she just puts her head down and lets them attack her for some reason.  So, put her into a large cage we built and got her a new young rooster for company and she's pretty happy to be in there and likes to be pet   The cage would easily hold over a dozen large chickens, so they have lots of room and I'm going to incubate some of her eggs this spring and see what this mix results in.

I'm going out soon to them and raked the area around the chickens to make it easier to see predator footprints if another night visitor came calling during the night.

And yes, I am pretty content, and not taking that for granted...know that in a second all of that could change, so going to enjoy this to the fullest 

Dogs are doing the peepee dance...will take them out, tend to the sheep and chickens and start the day...hoping to get to Church this morning too...how on earth do people manage to do all this and also get a car full of children and babies ready???


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2012)

I LOVE polish crested chickens! They are SO awesome! In my first group of chickens I had a WCB hen named Popcorn. She was awesome...would sit in my lap and just coooo. Well I went outside one day and she had something in her beak...it seemed she had caught a mouse! Down the gullet it went! I was so shocked...of ALL my birds..the crazy/blind looking one caught a mouse! She was AWESOME! They do startle easily...maybe that's what helps them? 

Bon...I'm totally with you on loving where you are. Everything is about timing in life...and appreciation. Also like you, I don't understand how people with little ones and their farms manage to do it all! I'm not nearly organized enough for all of that! But I do enjoy myself.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well...got myself to Church today and hadn't run the sheep over to the big pasture, and of course there are no freedom birds out there either...funny how people and their kids missed that while driving by our place on the way to Church.  Had no idea that it is a big deal for the kids to see them when driving by...now I see why many cars slow down going past our place.

One fellow said he saw a fox at dusk last night near our area and hoped that was not the reason he saw no bantys out there...so...now we're sure it was a fox...left Roo and Lil Roo in their cage this morning when I went out to refresh everyone's water and fill feeders...guess I should let them out for the day.

Planning on going to a Christmas parade this afternoon...that should be fun watching those kids when Santa arrives   I just totally love babies and children and had always hoped for at least ten children...I'm grateful I had my two kids young when I did, since by age 30 it was game over on that department because of my equipment failure and no ten children for me.  I'm that nutty Miss Bonnie who will take anyone's kids and babies when their sitters are sick and refuses a dime for that...feel I should be paying them for the pleasure


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 2, 2012)

That's nice that people and their children enjoy your animals! I can't tell you how much I enjoy checking out the animals when I'm commuting to and from work as well. Makes me feel like I'm at home. That was really neat that guy told you they saw a fox too. Now you can set out a trap for the interloper....

That's so cool about you taking in people's kids! You want mine? lol We threaten our in-laws with moving everytime they take our DD...or we try to get them to take her until she's 18! I couldn't do it though. Although I love her dearly, I don'tknow if I could've done 10! I work with a gentleman who with his wife has 9 biological children, then they adopted 3 more. Age ranges from 30 thru 9! He loves it...and it sounds like they have a lot of fun! Luckily, they're able to afford for his wife to stay home with them and homeschool...so they get to do all kinds of cool stuff. My DD's good friend is one of 5...they homeschool too. Lucky...they get to do 'farm work' as part of their studies. Those kids are all rediculously smart and talented too. I'm not nearly organized enough for that many kids...I can barely handle the one! (I do tell the DD that she needs to have 12 kids though! YOu know...to make up for her being an only child!
)


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 2, 2012)

My neighbors don't know it but all of their animals are actually mine. I actually saw a foal in one of their fields hours before they did when I went in early for work. Theyre selling her now and it bums. me out


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 2, 2012)

Parade was great...of course my fav part are the horses and horse and wagons, mules and buckboards...all decorated 

Just finished getting Roo and Lil Roo caged safely for the night...geesh...that wasn't easy...they were onto us when we came out there this late...last night they were both sleeping and it was easy to grab them...whoever said chickens were dumb?  But, can't be doing a rooster rodeo every night...that took forever and I still have one more chick clean up before going to bed.

Really warm front right now and we go up to 75 tomorrow...in December!!!  Tuesday the rains bring in a cold front.

Dolly will be the first ewe to lamb and I got excited to see movement today on her right side while she was drinking water...then saw Watson the ram having the same movement on his right side while drinking...so much for that 

If we have ewe lambs this go around that we want to keep, will have to sell Watson and get a new ram to avoid inbreeding...we have time to decide that though.

So tired tonight...anyone want to come clean up my poopy chicks? :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

Exciting..... lil lammies! Do you still get nervous?? 

We are going to have good weather too..70's for a few days! Yay!

I know I'm back tracking here but it is cool how much you like children! I think they are pretty awesome too, and big families are such joy! But whether it 1,2 or 10 they are such a blessing. 

Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

LOL to Brownsheep that she owns all her neighbour's critters 

And yes Southern, I do still get nervous with each and every one of them ...mom and baby...last year we had our first set of twins, so hoping she twins again...the older one has always had singles, so not expecting any from her...and the two first time moms will be singles for sure.

Hard to believe we are down to 4 ewes and 1 ram...a year ago we had a dozen sheep.  We are now down to the healthiest sheep and all puny and barren ones are gone...sniff, sniff...hoping for all ewe lambs to start building up our herd again...and will sell our ram and get a ram lamb in spring to avoid inbreeding.  Now if we only get ram lambs, he'll stay and we'll buy some ewe lambs when they are weaned.

Well...have no idea why, but when we came back from town one of my chicks was in a corner dead   Heat was constant...always kept them clean and their water and feed...so I don't have a clue why it died.  Thought maybe they were getting too crowded in the small inside brooder, so just moved them out to the larger shed brooder, set them up and put on the heat lamp.  Will be going out to check on them and the temps in there...we went up to 77 today...wow...and even after tomorrow's storms and cold front, we stay well above freezing at nights for the next week.  

We haven't been giving them the medicated feed...wonder if we should???  We've always stayed away from medicated without a problem, but now I'm worried there will be more dead chicks

Kind of miss the peeping in here already...but not the poops...the larger brooder has a wire mesh bottom with a tray under it.  Going to go check their temp in there and hope the rest stay healthy...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 3, 2012)

Good luck with your chicks! Sometimes they are such finicky little things!
I have to admitt, I don't have the best of luck with chicks unless the mother hen hatches them out and looks after them her self!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks Four Winds...right now all are eating like they were never fed before...they like the added feeder...identical to the other one...and temp is holding well


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Glad we have the night area for the sheep in bright light...warm evening here still, so just watched them...Dolly's side totally did an alien movement...getting excited for lambies


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 3, 2012)

How exciting Bon! When are the lambies due? I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, not due until the end of the first week of January...but we're in December now, so it's getting closer   And yes...I am getting better at putting photos on now...kind of...takes me several attempts 

Windows 7 is new to me and I miss my Windows XP...still looking for stuff on here...techno wizard I am not...reading the whole manual doesn't sound like fun either.  I had an Aunt that said that if at first you don't succeed...read the manual :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

Read the manual? HA not...

Not much longer till they lamb.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah...I'll just figure more out with time...I hate those manuals.  And lambing time is getting closer which is good since I'm already checking and self doubting my breeding dates even though I did mark them down.  Our first lamb would have been Abbey, a beautiful 2 year old ewe, but we sold her and her beautiful ewe lamb when we needed major car repairs 

At least she is across the road from us so we get to sort of be around for that.  Can't believe that we only have 4 ewes now...although at hoof trimming and my lovely garlic/ACV monthly drenching does go much quicker than when we had 12....still...will be building up our herd this coming year.  Not too many though given our limited acerage.

Dolly will be first to lamb and she happens to be our only ewe with a docked tail, so at least she doesn't have to endure me lifting her tail for checks   None of the others are docked since hair sheep don't need that and is done as a preference.  I like their tails and that they can swish off flies with them in the summer.

Last check on the chicks for the night and temperature is holding great in there and they are enjoying more space.  Pulling out the tray for cleaning will be so much better and no more chicky poop in here to deal with so many times a day.  No one else died...hoping the rest stay healthy, but going to give in and buy medicated feed for them tomorrow just in case and keep them on that for a month I think.  Part of this growing our own meat and eggs was for non medicated food, but they will be off that long before they are old enough for laying...afraid to lose another one.

Roo and Lil Roo seem fine in their cage, but I know they are missing their freedom...once we feel okay that our predator is gone, may let them out...I just wasn't up for nightly rooster rodeos right now, nor losing another one...silly to get attached to these chickens....but Roo was our very first banty and fathered many chicks and he is quite beautiful.  My granddaughter Anna asked me if he was the most beautiful rooster I'd ever seen and I told her yes...lovely colours...and she said "me too"...good enough....Roo stays...no stew pot for him 

Wow...I do ramble...and now...it is good night from me


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Warm spell that was such a treat is ending...thunderstorms and heavy rain now and then our winds change from the south to the north...oh well...did enjoy it while it lasted.

Sheeps are now very happy with their shelter...has to really rain hard before they use it...or...going into labour...they have all gone in for that...sheepies are NOT dumb...and I love them so much and they add greatly to happiness..at times the only thing when I am grieving is to go sit in there with them...could use that right now, but not in lightning, thunder and heavy rains.

The remaining 10 RIR chicks are thriving still today...no idea why one died yesterday?

Got a phone call a few minutes ago...one of my girlfriend's nephew just passed away after battling lukemia for 3 years...looked so hopeful...but...guess he is at peace and out of pain now...but it sure is hard 

Wish now I had Southern's recipe already...sounds like a good comfort food...here, when someone dies all we women folk start cooking and baking...not sure what I'll make, but have to figure that out soon.

So sad...he was such a young fighter...rest in peace Bric Turner and may you safely rest in Christ's arms.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry bon. And I'm sorry to your friend too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Dec 4, 2012)

Thats horrible!!!     You will have to find a nice day and sit outside and relax with a mug of coffee/tea and enjoy watching your sheep!  Animals have a special way of cheering a person up if we take the time to be with them!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks all...and yes...sitting with the sheep or with the chickens or at the pond when the fish are lively is pretty healing...but not in this weather...I am such a weather wimp :/

We just got back from the "viewing"...in this area that is more important than the funeral...but we'll go to that tomorrow also.  Hubby lost a son from his first marriage and I think the Dad of this boy really appreciated his sharing with him...we can all imagine losing a child, but there is a special bond that happens with parents who share that loss...they have lived it and survived...never forgetting, but carrying on.

Life really is a bit of a rollercoaster...be sure on the highs to throw your hands up and shout WOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!  And no...I plan to never grow up!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Roo is crowing again   Yesterday I realized that since we caged up Roo and Lil Roo, I've not heard Roo crowing...he was quiet and looking depressed.  So, we had to decide if we wanted these boys safe from predators and miserable, or happy and at risk?  Decided him being miserable was not an option...so propped up the lid and they came out right away...pretty happy and fluffing themselves up, flapping wings and crowing.  So, this morning I woke up to the familiar crowing trio...first RIR rooster...then Roo...then Lil Roo...so all is back to normal for them


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 5, 2012)

BIG   being sent your way...


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2012)

Roo, Li'l Roo, RIR,   Crowing for your continued harmony!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 5, 2012)

I hope your friend can find some peace.  Loosing a child is the hardest thing to endure.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank you all...and yes losing a child is terrible...something I pray I will never know.

And Queen Mum...the RIR rooster's name is "Big Red"  Aren't I silly? 

Working on the ram pen to accomodate the padock with the hay shed for him...not done yet, but a neighbour came by, so I get to chug some coffee and come online 

Then I have to come up with a dish or baking, or both to carry after the funeral   This is the second child that I know who fought lukemia and for both of them, a bone marrow match did not come in time.  Both times I dearly wanted to be a match...but was not.  I'm part of the Red Cross unrelated bone marrow list, and my DNA is in 13 countries...so far no one has been a match to me.

Good thing I'm not a criminal with my DNA file all over the world


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2012)

Pretty drizzly day, but still warm...going up to 75 tomorrow and Saturday and Sunday...awesome...then Sunday night a strong cold front with severe strong storms in the forecast, and then we go down into the deep freeze.  Hope that heat lamp can keep those chicks warm then, if not...guess they come back in here.  They've grown and have feathers, so will see how they do.  

Ram pen is done   And we'll put him up for sale soon, but it is a good area with shelter and access to the hay, so a good place to put any new lambs we may or may not buy.  Always handy to have an extra place for whatever reason.

Not sure where this week has gone....went quickly.  Ewes are looking rounder and the start of udders on the older gals


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 6, 2012)

Hush...I mustnt hear of udders!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 6, 2012)

oh Brownsheep


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Went Christmas shopping today since family are far away and need to have packages mailed off soon here...used to be I could shop til I dropped...well...my back really was ready to drop after a day of this...had planned to come home...do some housecleaning, get out the tree and decorate and put lights up outside...hahahahahahaha...not!  Hurt my back as a teen training horses....hate the phrase breaking in a horse...didn't break the horse...just my back, and now I pay for it.  You young people take care of yourselves...it comes back to grab you when you get older, especially when it rains 

On the home front...the remaining freedom roosters are still fine...and the first two ewes due to lamb are looking rounder everyday...really hope the two first timers are preggo...one looks like a yes, not sure about the other (my favourite of course)...she was rebred and hope she settled...she was a twin with a brother and I don't think luck would give me another free martin, right? 

Chicks out in the shed brooder are growing, active and pretty much full feathered already.  We get a big cold front coming in tomorrow night with severe storms forecast, and then this lovely balmy weather heads into the deep freeze...will keep a close eye and see if we have to bring that big unruly outside brooder into here for the coldest nights.  Hope not...my back just twinged when I typed that


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 8, 2012)

Well Bon, sounds like you DID shop til you dropped! We old geezers have to take it easy! 

I'm so excited for your lambs to come! Can't wait!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)

me too!!! 

Picked up an air mattress today to put in the back of our minivan to be more comfy for the lambing season when it begins...after a lamb is born we hear so many coyotes behind us and end up staying up keeping watch...the air mattress should make it good for us old geezers


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 8, 2012)

oh bon...I know what you mean about the backache! I get HORRIBLE, disfiguring back spasms...I LOOK normal...until I lift my shirt. Then you notice I'm in an "L" position - my hips are aligned with my left shoulder! At least you hurt your back doing something productive! I messed mine up jumping off a 30+ cliff into the ocean -thank you peer pressure! Now I get "stuck" and literally can not move or stand or I'm sure you get the picture. I was always used as the family "packhorse" too...so double whammy. 

I hope you got your shopping done. I remember when I used to get everything done by early October! Now I'm lucky if I'm done by Christmas Eve. I DID find some Christmas lights though. DH said he'd like to put them up...but of course we'd have to "get" some (from the store?). He did NOT jump to it when I came into the living room (having retreated to our garage in the dark wetness of the night) carrying TWO bags FULL of working Christmas lights! I guess I'm putting them up tomorrow....

Glad to hear the chickies are feathering out nicely. They shouldn't be too bad off during the cold front!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh Coco...sorry about your back 

And my horse injury was plain stupid, stupid!!!!  I was impatient for my Dad to come back from town...just a few minutes...took hours...he and I had worked with the young gelding from my mare and she was bred to a beautiful Arabian stud...gelding was a beautiful boy...and we'd worked with him for two years...now had him used to a bridle, bit and saddle and grain sacks that weighed more than I did...it was to be our first ride and had taught him to neck rein walking to his side slightly behind him and he was such a good horse.

I couldn't wait...got him saddled and ready...then stupidly, did not go get my cowboy boots on...went barefoot...got on him...he trembled...so did I...then he calmed down with me talking to him and petting his neck, and I encouraged him to walk.  He did so great...hard to believe it was his first time with a rider on his back...until...he stepped onto a bird nest in the grass and the bird came flying up under his head...he reared, took off...and all went black.

Imagine the sight for my Dad driving back to the farm and seeing Siscoe going crazy running and jumping, and his daughter with her leg through the stirrup just bouncing her head on every rock...guess the first rock knocked me out...he got hold of the horse...got me untangled, and off to emergency.  Spent some time there in traction...told I could never ride again...never have children...I was 16...and they wanted to fuse three vertebrae.  My Dad and Mom said no...no fusion, which I'm happy for...came home...started gentle back yoga and eventually got well enough to go back to school and catch up.

While I was in the hospital, my Dad hired a young guy from town that had trained many horses to work with my gelding Siscoe (he was born when San Francisco Nights was popular) and I was heartbroken that all that time we put into him now came down to someone else finishing my horse.

So, productive injury?  Nope...stupid, stupid injury.  And those doctors were wrong...I went on the riding horses for many years, right up until I moved to the States and I do have children...and I can sit and stand and dance like a normal person without that fusion...just is getting me now as I get older and during rainy spells.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 8, 2012)

wow that sounds painful!  I hope you get to feeling less tender soon.  I hate when my back is sore from just weeding and the like, so I can't imagine that kind of hurt.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 8, 2012)

You know Bon...that reminded me of my "bad" horse experience! My mom's sister married a rancher and I LOVED being out in the corral with the horses when I'd get to visit. They couldn't understand WHY I'd want to be out there, inthe heat, in the barn, with the horses. Cause I was a 'city kid'...they didn't let me ride...and if I did...it would only be on their 20 year old horse! 

Well my cousin and I (she's a year to two older than me) were allowed to take "Apps" for a ride while everyone was chattering in the 'driveway'. Apps was the horse NO ONE wanted to ride...cause he was HORRIBLE! When you'd walk into the corral with the bridle, he was the ONLY horse who just stood there...cause he KNEW you didn't want him! My brother had gotten drug home (like you) when someone had left the barn door open while they were on a roundup (cattle). 

Anywhoo...Alison and I were riding around on him (doubled up) - I can't remember why we were on him. Well...we were about a mile away from the barn and someone went and left the people door to the barn open. Apps "knew" instantly and BOLTED for the barn. I was sitting in the front and Alison (taller) was in back. I noticed where Apps was going and IMMEDIATELY ducked down as close to his neck as I could. Meanwhile my accident-prone city slicker cousin was yelling at our family, twisted around in the saddle, not paying attention to what was coming up. Needless to say...I ended up on Apps in the stall in the barn, and my cousin got knocked off the back of Apps by slamming her head on the top of the doorway into the barn. There she was, splayed out, out-cold, on her back in the dirt. Meanwhile, I'm FREAKING OUT on Apps in the barn. I'd ALWAYS been told you don't want to be on a horse in the barn...but he didn't to a thing to me except SMIRK at me. (I still like to think he didn't hurt me in the barn cause Chico - the alpha male - was VERY protective of me when I was out with them.) 

I have a bazillion stories about how accident-prone this particular cousin is by the way....and I'm always with her too! 

I'm glad you recovered from you impetuous youthful decision! I can empathize with having to watch while someone finished your horse though. But you kept on and here you are now! Proved those doctors wrong.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 8, 2012)

Coco...I have a city cousin like that too...so accident prone...and so prissy...lots of tales about her, but our storms are getting closer...have to shut this all down now...storms are supposed to be severe tomorrow night...seem kinda rough tonight already...makes me want to bring in all the sheep and chickens, but that would be just nuts


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 8, 2012)

good luck with your storms. I won't think you're crazy for bringing them in the house~! Remember, i've currently got a lamb, in a diaper, running around my house!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh I'll be thinking of you and your critters during your stormy evening. I just HATE that! I'd bring them all in, too if I could. I just can't sleep well when I know there is a storm coming.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

No storms yet...but coming closer and won't be long before the tornado watches and warnings cross the Mississippi heading east our way.

Kids did their Christmas program this morning at Church...and got to hold a baby, give her a bottle, and rock her to sleep 

Kids range from infants up to teens and every age inbetween...they did a great program!

So...this afternoon we get a phone call from our neighbour across our road that we sold a ewe and ewe lamb to this year...then had the ewe Abbey back here to be bred with our ram Watson.  Abbey is snow white...white dorper, and Watson is a white dorper with black patches around each eye and the tips of his ears are black.  Neighbour called asking if we could come over and see if Abbey was looking like she might have her lamb soon.  We went over and I brought my handy dandy birthing kit, but thought....no...she isn't due until January 4th...according to my calendar since I saw her bred.  She had quite an udder...had dropped...but it didn't make sense.

Well...so much for my breeding calendar dates...she had a big, beautiful ram lamb!!!  A good size...not sure where Abbey was hiding him since she didn't look big enough yet...but there he was...snow white with his Daddy's markings...black patches around his eyes and black tips on his ears.  This was our neighbour's very first lamb born ever, and we noticed that when the lamb made its first movement, then tiny baaaaa...this grown man who has a dozen goats and been through birthing them many times...had tears in his eyes 

Abbey is a great mother...super attentive, had that baby clean and up and nursing so quickly...and by the time we left that little guy was already bouncing...healthy big bruiser...just wish it had been a ewe lamb.

Now I am going to get my calendar out and see how I screwed the timing so much...our Dolly should be 4 days after Abbey...and did a flashlight up close check on her before coming in the house and although she is much bigger...her udder is not as large yet, nor are her girl parts as "angry" as Abbey's were today...go figure...could Watson have just bred her a second time just for fun?  

This was not a premature lamb by any means...oh...and for the first time I think I did the ligaments right!!!! Last year I really could not tell, but checked her an hour before labour started and my fingers did go around...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 9, 2012)

Cool. Yours aren't far behind either.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes...but they aren't due for another month...and I rechecked and yes...I can count 5 months...but this has me stumped


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 9, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yes...but they aren't due for another month...and I rechecked and yes...I can count 5 months...but this has me stumped


That is rather strange. Can you prove that you can count to five? Oh and no looking it up!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm positive!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 9, 2012)

Aww Bon aren't you relieved that your neighbor's had a healthy lamb? That must have been sooo exciting for them!  You better keep a close eye on your girl (since you can't count to 5)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 9, 2012)

lol Just making sure.

btw are sheep pregnant the same amount of time goats are? 145-155 days with 150 being the avg.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 9, 2012)

144 to 151 days (about 147 days avg.)


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 9, 2012)

That is so sweet... did the ram somehow just "get to her"?

I have a little more news on the sheep thing but I'll post that tomorrow. I'm tired.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nope...would have noticed if Watson was out and across the road, or if Abbey just showed up "back home"...she was so happy when she came back for breeding...Neighbour lost hold of the rope on her neck when they unloaded and Abbey running around...and I was by the gate and said "come baby" and she came running to me and right into the paddock

Watson must have bred her right away...but why breed her a second time, and her stand for it????

Going to check closely my first two girls that were bred right after Abbey...just in case.  They have udders started, but not like Abbey's was today...and both my girls are rounder than Abbey was.  We were worried that the lamb would be a month premature and die.

Neighbour and wife and daughter have always thought it funny how close we are to our sheepies...daughter once said...Miss Bonnie (Southern thing I guess being called that by kids), you really pet your sheep so much...well...now they do the same thing and are enjoying how friendly these citters are...came in handy tonight since Abbey knows me and hubby and was calm with us in there with her during labour and stipping teats and checking her baby.

Our ewes have always hollered for us and wait to go into active labour until we are there...yeah...spoiled rotten, and we like it that way


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

So far the tornado watches and warnings are well south of us...hope they don't get up here...pouring rain and temperature and barometric pressure dropping like a stone...soon have to put on rain gear and get out there...I am such a weather wimp


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 10, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Neighbour and wife and daughter have always thought it funny how close we are to our sheepies...daughter once said...Miss Bonnie (Southern thing I guess being called that by kids), you really pet your sheep so much...well...now they do the same thing and are enjoying how friendly these citters are...came in handy tonight since Abbey knows me and hubby and was calm with us in there with her during labour and stipping teats and checking her baby.


Yep.. a Southern thing. I hate it!  Where I grew up you used Mr./Mrs./Miss and LAST NAME! Unless you are real close, like family, I don't like all this nonsense of children calling me by my first name...they are not my peer. Nor are they my friend, they might be the child of my friend. I think this is one of the reasons children these days have no respect for their elders, and have such a difficulty understanding authority. Authority seems to be a dirty word these days. The lines of adults and children seem to be way too blended. It is disturbing to me. Yes I'm ranting now. Shoot, my neighbors that are older than me, my elders, I still say Mr/Mrs so and so.

I'm a weather wimp too Bon!  You guys are so funny with the lanbing and kidding stuff. My animals... hey, cool if I'm there but they better be able to do it on their own cause once it gets real cold here...you can forget it! 

Lambies soon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 10, 2012)

Yeah see the thing is Southern, we WANT to be there for the lambing because they're so darned cute, we don't want to miss a single second!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

I also grew up with the Mr. Mrs. Miss thing and last name...hadn't heard the Miss Bonnie thing before...then I hear these kids refer to their teachers also by Miss (didn't matter if they were married or not) Ruth, etc...wow...that would have been big trouble had we'd done that in my school...heck...we rarely knew our teacher's first names.

Although...I did get a chuckle when one little fellow couldn't remember hubby's name when he was 3 or 4 years old and called him Mr. Bonnie 

And Bridge...yes it was great that our neighbour's first lamb was such a healthy little guy, no birthing/nursing problems...and I am watching my ewes closely and they are not there yet...and if I ever forget to count to 5 I think I will just give in to it and buy me a nice big red feathered hat and purple gloves to go with it...and let my mind go totally to the crazy side...what fun 

Southern...your weather sounds just like ours...loved going up to 73 for a few days...but this cold front blasting in is going to make me break out my fleece lined jeans...if you don't have a pair of them yet...get them...I love them.

Just pouring rain outside now...really don't want to go out in that...but...if there is no break in this heavy rain soon, will have to...you'd think rain would make me melt away the way I act


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Bridge...that is so true!!!!  Lambies are just too adorable 

Little ram lamb last night was clean, dry and up and nursing quite a bit within the first 20 minutes of being born...before we left, he was already doing that cute playful jumping around his Mama...amazing how quickly they like to have fun...Mama was pawing a bit at the hay to find the last pellets that dropped through it...and little guy copied and did a little pawing too.

I love, love, love that Watson's markings came through on this baby...just really wish it had been a ewe though.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 10, 2012)

I'd rather be called Miss Sara than just Sara.   It's more respectful, as it recognizes that I am an elder.  And round here the kids do call the seniors  by Mr. and Mrs.  Jones, etc.  Unless thethe senior asks them to refer to them as Miss Sara or Miss Jane.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

Congratulations Bon! Little lambies are SO adorable! Maybe this little guy was an early Christmas present? Either way...it sounds like everyone is doing well and is happy about it! Maybe your ram LIKED this ewe... 

About the guy with the tears in his eyes...I know what you mean. My DH just LOVES Snuggles...tolerates her shinanigans remarkably well. At 2:30AM this morning...while I was still up (I'm still sick from last week)...I had fun watching my 8 year old DD and Snuggles running up and down hallway adn between bedrooms while playing chase! How many people can say they get to do that? 

I hope you figure out the scheduling thing. Probably just a sneaky ram! 

Southern - out my way growing up, i was always taught to call 'elders' by Mr./Mrs./Ms. and last name. (or 'auntie/uncle' for close friends) NEVER first name...still trips me up with my "peers" now! The "Miss" thing is definitely southern and from where I grew up...MUCH preferable to Sir/Ma'am! It took me a WHILE to get used to being called "ma'am" as it's almost condescending back home. My poor mom still gets offended when she comes up here. I had some young man call me "ma'am" the other day and it made me feel REALLY OLD! lol I will now use Sir/Ma'am, DEPENDING on who I'm interacting with - military background - YES, otherwise it's Ms/Mr. so and so. All of the schools out here require the students call teachers Mr/Ms (last name)...NO first names are allowed - too informal. 

For me, I prefer Miss Linda...but now I'm mostly referred to as Hina's mom!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm late in this but I always called people Mr./Mrs./Miss in the ways that they are really supposed to be used. Everyone around here does (or ewes? lol) the Miss thing for everyone even when it should be Mrs. I find myself saying Ma'am and Sir alot but only to people that are not family and that I don't know very well. When I go somewhere or meet someone, that kind of thing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Well Miss Linda...really hope you get better all the way soon!!!  Reading about your little darling Snuggles is making me feel like having a lamb in a diaper in my house too 

But, we agreed when we got into this that it was enough having two dogs in the office (not rest of the house since Maizey is a shedding dog and we're allergic)...and the office brooder for chicks for short times...this time it was for way longer than we've done before since I did this at the wrong time of year.  Hubby wants to get a few young pigs in spring and I dare not bring lambies in here for any reason and set a precedent for any pigs in the house EVER!!!  I don't want pigs outside either 

Weather is calm and cold now...and heavy rains over...all the tornadoes were south of us and didn't go into any tornado watches either   But we go down to 25 tonight...for a Canadian from the Saskatchewan prairies...I really don't do cold very well


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

Well...if you like to change diapers...and chase toddlers around your house...a house-lamb is JUST what you need bon! It's like having a two-year old in the house. Chews on EVERYTHING! Gets out of her diapers - only when they're full. Baaaaas in the middle of the night to be fed. This morning, she almost made it ONTO the bed! You can't be a neat freak with a lamb in the house either...

You could always talk to Bridge about the pigs! But I think you're smart to not have any critters in the house. It does make keeping the house clean a LOT harder! (I'm a sucker for fluffy though...so it's a daily struggle from making Gus my house puppy!)

Glad to hear the tornadoes missed you. Those things make me nervous...don't know if I could live somewhere that had a lot of them. (That's why I live in a valley!!!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

uh oh Coco...I happen to not mind changing diapers...I love chasing toddlers around the house...don't mind getting up at night to feed babies or comfort little tots either...either the kids bring the grandkids here more often, or I might just get a house sheepie...no...I didn't type that...yes...I did...no...that's crazy...or wonderful? Must smack the side of my head for even thinking this


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 10, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> uh oh Coco...I happen to not mind changing diapers...I love chasing toddlers around the house...don't mind getting up at night to feed babies or comfort little tots either...either the kids bring the grandkids here more often, or I might just get a house sheepie...no...I didn't type that...yes...I did...no...that's crazy...or wonderful? Must smack the side of my head for even thinking this


Bon, I do believe if you were closer I would actually be willing to have you babysit for me! That's saying alot too, because I am very picky about who watches my kids. Usually the kids are with us. Only other person I trust completely to watch them, and trust them to take them places with them too is my inlaws.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Why thank you Marlow   And I totally would love to sit for you...your boys are adorable!  Wish you lived down my road!

I am lucky to be the back up gramma for my girlfriend...she gets migraines...awful ones and even before her son and daughter in law had Ruby Kate, they asked me if I would be a back up "Memaw".... they also are very picky...and we were honoured...and although I feel badly for my friend when she has a bad migraine, we do totally enjoy this little baby...have had her off and on since her Mom went back to work when she was 6 weeks old...she turned 7 months old today.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 10, 2012)

Bon, you clearly need a little lambie like Snuggles, or my Lottie. Remember her? I didn't get her out of the house for about 3 months! She was my baby, I just couldn't put her outside. It killed me! But now she's doing okay with the rest of the big sheepies. As for pigs, well, they are making a mess, but they're sooo cute, too! We had someone come and look at them today and if they go I will be happy, but I will cry. If you can deal with puppies in the house, you can deal with lambs, or pigs. 

Oh man, are we ready for lambing season or what????? All this lamb on the brain. Can't wait!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 10, 2012)

i figured you'd say that! Then just remember me telling you that Snuggles happens to like the taste/texture of ANYTHING plastic, to include eletrical plugs! She also likes the taste (apparently) of Christmas light bulbs (she's eatten a few of those). She likes to graze on the coffee table, knocking EVERYTHING off and eating the mail. She's gone after the curtains in the kitchen, nibbles on ALL of the dresser handles (I don't know why), and gets excited when i open the freezer! 

I will admit enjoying the sound of galloping up and down the hallway though. (We have vinyl floors!) It's also comical to see her trying to headbut the cats! They don't know what the heck she's doing...but Snow White LOVES to rub up against her and under her and all around her! Prince Charming (can you tell who named those two?) tries to attack her like a lion...launching himself off the couch onto her back. She thinks it's great! Poor Snuggles...she's going to be bereft when we kick her out into the cold, sparse barn...especially after life in our house!

BTW...everytime I see your name...especially the 'bon' part...it makes me want to cuddle you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh Bridge...you enabler you!!!!   And now Coco...you too!!!!

I'll be going out with my flashlight soon to check Dolly and Jess again...they are already getting tired of me with a flashlight in hand and no treats...guess a treat would be in order


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 10, 2012)

You guys are crazy. Bringing them in the house to live there? lol


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 11, 2012)

C'mon Straw...until you've experienced the joys of a lap-lamb......

Just think, some of Southern's broccoli cheese chicken, on her couch, by the fire, with a snuggly little sweet, fuzzy lamb on your lap...now THAT's LIVING!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> C'mon Straw...until you've experienced the joys of a lap-lamb......
> 
> Just think, some of Southern's broccoli cheese chicken, on her couch, by the fire, with a snuggly little sweet, fuzzy lamb on your lap...now THAT's LIVING!


I've never had a baby lamb but I have had several baby goats and they are adorable and I like them in the house for a little bit, that is till I have to either give them a bottle, change a diaper, or anything else that requires me to do something!! lol


----------



## Alice Acres (Dec 11, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me tell you all, this thread is livening up my day at work!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 11, 2012)

Ok Straw...but what if the lamb came to you already fed and with a clean diaper? All you'd have to do is snuggle/cuddle/sit & pet? Next to the warm woodstove, on Southern's comfy couch with some of her broccoli/chicken/cheese dish?! Mmmmm....that sounds WONDERFUL!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok Straw...but what if the lamb came to you already fed and with a clean diaper? All you'd have to do is snuggle/cuddle/sit & pet? Next to the warm woodstove, on Southern's comfy couch with some of her broccoli/chicken/cheese dish?! Mmmmm....that sounds WONDERFUL!


That's fine. If I didn't have to do anything other then let it lay on my bed or a couch with me, that's cool. lol But come time for food or diaper or anything else, that's when it goes outside. HAHA

btw C1 has been brought into the house many times and she loves to run and jump onto the couch, then to the back of it then leap off. lol It is so funny when she runs around leaping onto and off stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

*EXCUSE ME COCONUT-   NOT ON MY COUCH!!!!*

how did you bring me into this? no way not my furniture! that is reserved solely for humans... _and "D"_. 

No diapered animals in here! If an animal needs bottle fed AND it really is a baby...dog crate, feed overnite. Daytime outside!

BTW_ Straw had his 100+ pound goat on his bed! So.... You know he'd bottle feed and baby a new kid that was in trouble. He is a softy _sometimes_.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> *EXCUSE ME COCONUT-   NOT ON MY COUCH!!!!*
> 
> how did you bring me into this? no way not my furniture! that is reserved solely for humans... _and "D"_.
> 
> ...


I'm not bottle feeding anything unless I HAVE too and even then I may not. That means waking up and not getting sleep. Not my style...

Yes, I brought Arianna in. lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

Oh Straw...you think us nuts with our critters...but so far I have never brought a lamb or sheep in my house...we have supplemented a little ram last spring with two bottles a day until the Mama had enough milk for him...but always outside with Mama right close...so...a goat on your bed?  

In farm news...I am still perplexed at how Abbey had a lamb the other night...one month before I thought she was due...have never heard of a ram breeding a pregnant ewe, or the ewe standing for it...my ewe Dolly was due 4 days after Abbey, and although visibly preggos now...not close yet...when I see a ewe bred, I mark it down...really...have no idea...but it is obvious that it was our ram...markings are striking and exactly like our ram


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

I brought Arianna in once. lol And she went on y bed. Nothing wrong with that? HAHA

Callie was in earlier.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

I totally don't see anything wrong with it at all...we just haven't ever had to have one in the house....Now Snuggles has me sorely tempted I will admit...but any lambs here...well, I'd have to take the Mama in too...they trust me to hold them, no problem...but they stay right there.  Now if I had the horror of losing a Mama and a lamb...all bets off!

I'm not crazy for posting photos of myself on anywhere...cameras hate me...but I'll see if I have one on this new computer of me holding a lamb with the Mama nearby...and I'm terrible at posting photos if I do find it...we old people are slow at this stuff... 







nope...couldn't find it...I miss Windows XP...I don't want to read the manual on Windows 7....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

Well I know one thing, while my goats won't be living in the house those babies will get some inside time. lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2012)

Night check...no one super close to lambing, but Dolly kind of looks like a barrel with stick legs...saw movement...lamb or alien?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 12, 2012)

C'mon Bon! Find that pic of you holding the lamb! I'd love to see pics of all the BYHerders.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'll figure it out one of these days...someone on BYH once posted that she wouldn't know the people on here if she passed them in a mall, but could identify many people's animals


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 12, 2012)

Stopping by to say


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hiya!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 12, 2012)

No one ready to lamb here yet...looks like my dates on my own ewes are correct...not sure how I messed up with our neighbour's ewe that was bred here...really bugs me trying to figure that out 

Was giving the first ewe due a nice back hip massage today...she loves that and leans into it...with one hand, and the other hand on her right side...so awesome to feel the movement and kicks in there...truly, I can't wait!!!!

On our ram Watson news...was hoping to sell him...but he sealed his fate today...head down and charging...more than once...so...loaded up our transport thingee on the trailer, and tomorrow morning we bring him in to be processed...he's a good looking ram...good feet...good parasite resistance...but I'd rather have him in the freezer than being injured or killed by him.  He'll get his morning pellets in the trailer to lure him in...still kind of sad, but he made it easier today.  We'd have to get a new ram this coming year to avoid inbreeding, but he does make beautiful lambs.  He was so cute when we picked him out...and so sweet when we brought him home...did not baby him or mess with his head at all.  One of these times we will get a nicer ram...we did it all by the book this time, but we have them in the dry lot for night for predator protection, so that may be why?  People that leave them out in huge pastures don't seem to have the same problem.

On good news...got the last of our Christmas packages mailed out today...now I can our Christmas


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 13, 2012)

Aww sorry Bon that you have to get rid of your guy. But it does make it easier when they start becoming aggressive! I guess he made it easier for you in some ways.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thanks Bridge...he was such a cute little lamb when we bought him and we were careful not to love on him, pet his head, etc...didn't help.  We had to separate him earlier than we usually do this year as he was butting the sides of the preggo ewes....when we went to load him early this morning, he came for us again and ended up hitting the shed door hard...glad he didn't break it...then again at unloading...sigh...felt badly hor him...but for the first time wasn't weeping when we took him in, or on the trip back home.

He truly did make it easier...we will get a ram lamb in spring...would have had to replace him anyway to avoid inbreeding...but wish he'd been a nicer ram and been sold to someone safely for breeding.  Good feet, good parasite resistance, shed off completely...nice looking...beautiful babies...ah well...so much for thinking we'd done it all right and he'd be fine.

Now...I really do have to get my rear in gear and clean up and put up the tree!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2012)

I know what you mean. My Billy had never been dewormed his entire life and he had slow growing hooves. He was friendly & loved to have his shoulders scratched, but when he tried to kill me multiple times, that was it & I took him to auction. I miss him and some days I regret taking him and wish I had just kept him, but when I think back to how he almost killed me & how much it HURT when he rammed into me, then I don't feel guilty at all. lol. I feel more guilty about Paulie though. He was nice. But I was never able to catch him so no use keeping a 'pet' wether that isn't even friendly! haha

But heyyy that just means you get to get a NEW ram who will make you lots more cute lil lambs


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sheepgirl...I remember when Billy got dangerous...I strongly suggested you get rid of him, it is just not worth it.  As my Mom told my Dad when a good breeding cow attacked him, get rid of her when the calf is weaned...because a dead or in a wheelchair farmer, is not a good farmer.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 13, 2012)

Gosh, I am so sorry that you had to get rid of him.  I never really thought about that before reading it here, how even those adorable rams can be dangerous.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes Pearce...he was super adorable and we resisted making him a lovebug...that was hard, but didn't want him to be aggressive when he got mature...well...that didn't work out.  I'm thinkng that because they are only on pasture during the day, and come into the paddock every night...we are in close contact with them all and maybe that's the reason???

I've had to move him with the BBgun...sounds horrible and abusive, but it worked and no one is injured...not him or us....sigh...not sure just what to do differently when we get our new ram lamb in spring 

First ram we didn't now better and loved on him and thought his head pushing us was cute...yeah...until he got bigger....didn't do that at all with this ram.  So, are we incredibly stupid or do we pick bad rams????


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2012)

you do know Bon your scaring the bageebers outta me! I'm getting a little ram lamb, well a wether. Is this gonna happen to me?
I am glad you got through it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 13, 2012)

Southern....NOOOOOOOOOO....wethers are not like rams at all!!!!  They are sweet as can be...little or all grown up 

Sorry if I scared you...any and all wethers we've had are total lovebugs


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 13, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Southern....NOOOOOOOOOO....wethers are not like rams at all!!!!  They are sweet as can be...little or all grown up
> 
> Sorry if I scared you...any and all wethers we've had are total lovebugs


My goat wethers are PITAs! They've taken to fighting around me now. I was standing out there tonight watching their water bucket fill up and they were right there bugging me to see if I had any treats, when they figured out I didn't they had to start head butting each other. I got knocked in the leg by one of them today when he was going after his brother. Asked DH if they act so stupid around him and he said they don't. Apparently they like me so much they have to fight each other for my attention!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2012)

Ignore him scare him....that's what we do with ours after our first guy. They leave us alone we leave them alone. They get to close we jump at them and make horrible monster noises. 

I LOVE wethers. Big old love bugs always bums me out to see them go.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ram bon. But I do think that getting rid of him is the right thing to do. Can't have him hurting you or your family or even the ewes. I think that's the right thing to do foe sure.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 14, 2012)

Yes, it was the right thing to do...he had so many good physical traits and I loved his colouring coming through in his lambs.

On the Christmasy front...finally got the tree up and other indoor light decorations.  Didn't do the front porch lights today nor any baking since I got to babysit a darling 7 month old baby girl 

I probably spoiled her a bit today after seeing that terrible school shooting on the news...held and rocked her while she slept instead of putting her to bed...so many heartsick parents tonight...does not seem possible anyone could do that 

In the barnyard...sheep keep looking more and more pregnant, except for one first timer, Chickapee...of course she is my favourite and the cutest...if she turns out to be barren I will have to keep her and make some good arguments for that...hmmm...or...I could cry my eyes out...hubby has a soft spot for her too...when I fed them their sheep pellets yesterday morning, Chickapee didn't come to the feeder...I was concerned and told hubby...he said...oh...that's because I hand feed her separately, so I got more pellets and went to hand feed her 

Guess I'm just worrying because she had a twin brother and may be a free martin like Suzie...really hope not...she is the youngest of them all and is the only one that was rebred...so maybe she'll lamb a month after the rest do 

Dolly the first ewe due, likes me to massage her hips when this preggo...do we spoil our sheep or what? 

That's all for me tonight...my heart is hurting...so hard to believe that school shooting wasn't just a horror bad dream...if those had been my Anna and Lena grandbabies...oh...can't go there...Pray for those families that lost children, and for those children that survived this...I am still emotionally scared from Bambi's mother being shot...and I'm old...how will these little ones who experienced this cope?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Had a rough night with nightmares from the school shooting 

Skyped with my granddaughters for a long time this morning...probably blew our data internet plan, but hey it was worth it   Put on a Santa hat which had them in giggles.  

Checked closely on the ewes today and they are looking rotund, except Chickapee...all are in good condition...did the knuckles on the spine and they are not fat nor skinny...looking good 

Need lambies....I love the Christmas season, but having lambing in January...well...I can't wait...time to blow up that air mattress soon for our van 

And to all the people who think it best to leave critters to give birth alone...and to not baby them with extra time and preggo hip massages and treats and extra feed...well I just have one thing to express.... 

I love it...and yes I am over involved...and can't wait to hear from Southern and her new lambs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry about the nightmares. Hard thing. 

LOL that's awesome



> And to all the people who think it best to leave critters to give birth alone...and to not baby them with extra time and preggo hip massages and treats and extra feed...well I just have one thing to express....


hehe I'm one of those. But I think it's great when people are crazy over their animals.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

I appreciate people wanting less work animals and letting nature take its course...but I totally love it...so does hubby...and the sheepies seem to like it too...I have so far missed only one birth that wasn't expected yet...but other than that one, have had the sheep calling us loudly before getting down to labour...they wait for us to set up our chairs and birthing kit...yes, they are spoiled, and we like it that way 

So far I've only had to assist one birthing...had we not been here, would have lost both the ewe and lamb.

We only go around once on this earth...might as well enjoy it...not for everyone...but it is for us.

So...since this is my journal...again I say...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah that is some spoiled sheep. lol

I can see helping if it's dangerous to the dam but I really don't want to do much at all. I want them to kid by themselves, in a field, them to raise them by themselves etc. Comes with the Kikos. lol If a doe rejects a kid them I'm letting it go. And I really don't want to bottle feed. lol

And  back


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

ya know that I love ya 

Now...did Southern get her lambs today?  Can't wait for you to be smitten by them too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

haha I know

Nope. They arrive tomorrow. I'm sure you'll get a gazillion pictures.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

woo hoo!!!!  Not sure why I'm so excited about her lambs...but I am...can't wait


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Well cuz you guys are turning a goat person into a sheep person. It's treason!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

ha ha, just checked in!  I'm ridiculously excited. I'm going to call here shortly and confirm time.
part of me is going   and at the same time   I am really hoping this doesn't get delayed!
It is supposed to rain tomorrow... today would have been soooo much better. Who wants to move an animal in rain and mud?!

Pictures...do you really want some?  HaHa you know it Bon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 15, 2012)

Yep it's treason alright! Can't wait 

I just hope she doesn't talk herself out of it by tomorrow 

Bon, you are such a good mommy to some lucky sheep! And to your grandbabies.  I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight, try counting sheep (and lambs)!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Southern -- I like moving any animals in any weather. lol


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2012)

Bon just look at the pic I sent and then think of what I said... you will laugh your behiney off to sleep! 

Not treason...it's called being _"well-rounded"_  straw   I'm *NO GOAT SNOB*!

and no Bridge- not backing out.... I already went from 1 to 2, she has 2 ram lambs Bridge- 2 more, yep, she sure does, are they calling to you yet Bridge...I hear em calling!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

But I am a Goat Snob and so proud of it. lol


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 15, 2012)

oh gosh oh golly Southern. NO they are not calling to  me.  The 4 rams I already have are calling! 

I was just trying to figure out my lambing dates. This is based on the archaic and ignorant "ram in with the ewes all the time with no marking harness " method! I'm going to be very busy the end of January through about May. Whew! We'll just have to see how close I come with my observations.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not treason...well rounded...I like that 

Those photos Southern...

Well...my doggies are doing the pee pee dance around my feet...guess it's time to take them out...ya think? :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

Not treason...well rounded...I like that 

Those photos Southern...

Well...my doggies are doing the pee pee dance around my feet...guess it's time to take them out...ya think? :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 15, 2012)

ha...double post???  How did I do that?  I don't stutter


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 15, 2012)

Am I missing something? lol

Well bon, I'm thinking you should become a bit more well rounded. Whatcha think?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Well Straw...I will admit that when our neighbour's goats are kidding...some of those babies are very tempting...that would be well rounded.  I've helped bottle feed a triplet kid and those babies are adorable.

Rained all night...still raining...rather warm weather for this time of year...if the rain would stop and the sun come out it would be downright springy

Last spring we were up to 12 sheep...now with Watson the ram gone, and all the rest...we are down to 4 preggo ewes...I was wondering while feeding and petting them this morning if they notice the drop in number?  They don't act nervous, but if I was them...I would wonder...who's next?

These 4 are keepers...in spring we'll get a new ram lamb and if we are lucky enough to have any ewe lambs, we'll start building our flock again.  We've kept the best and are trying to do this right...but it is really hard to cull.

Well...slept in and now it's 10 am already...guess I missed the boat for Church this morning.  Another Christmas program at Church this evening, so will be wide awake for that at least


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 16, 2012)

I still think you need to be alot more well rounded. Like go get some goats rounded. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah, I am going to have to agree---you must get some goats


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2012)

Bon- if you could see Straws "Arianna" (white one)  you would adore her! She truly is the sweetest most loving, but not obnoxious like some "lovey" goats can be.  You can lay on her side, you know like rest your head on her. She acts a little dog like. Straw is NEVER allowed to sell her. I love her! oh and her hair is sooo soft, you can't help to put your hands through it! 

I'm all silly over the sheep...acting like a moron here! 

I don't think I ever asked..what kind of hair sheep do you have? My neighbors have Katahdins.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dorper/Kat crosses...and I'm glad you are going sheep silly...enjoy your new cuties

And I agree...some goats and kids are just way too sweet and cute...and have always been a horse lover...and like the look of yaks...but...happy to be able to have my sheepies 

Barometric pressure changes with this crazy weather has been killing my head all day and I've missed the Christmas programs I'd been looking forward to...feel like my eyes will either implode or explode...something has to give


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh wow bon...could you just imagine a yak coming across the field for her morning 'treats' from 'momma'?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Yup...Coco...strangely I can imagine that 

Another rainy morning...and spring temperatures again...then in a few days more thunderstorms and a plunge back into the deep freeze.  Crazy weather...and I'm happy to have woken up with both eyes intact...still have a headache with this extremely low pressure system, but am grateful I don't get migraines...my girlfriend has been down and out with her migraines and I get Ruby Kate her 7 month old granddaughter again today...I may just put down a big blanket in the living room and her toys and spend the day on the floor playing with her


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 17, 2012)

you know...i could imagine you calling to your 'yak' and smiling as it runs up to you, eating carrots from your hand! 

Lucky you - hopefully you'll friend will be feeling better soon...but at least you get her grandchild to play with/spoil! 

I just want my ear infection cleared up so i can HEAR again! This feeling like my head is underwater really sucks....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 17, 2012)

I hate that!!

And a yak? I'm game. I think we should get one.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Straw...who is the "we" you are referring to?

So Bon...did you have your "adopted grandbaby" today? 

I'd love to see your sheep...must learn how to do the pictures! If I can do it, ANYONE can do it! Seriously!

Hope your head and eyes don't explode... that certainly wouldn't be good for those of us that look forward to your wit, and your wisdom. As a matter of fact that would really stink! I'm quite sure you wouldn't like it either!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 17, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Straw...who is the "we" you are referring to?


You know. lol In other words I think you should get one and pay for it and I'll take ownership.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 17, 2012)

Southern...you know you CAN use yak fiber in your crafts!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straw ... 



			
				CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Southern...you know you CAN use yak fiber in your crafts!


Coco....  


Bon...where are you? help!  They are stealing your journal! BAD STRAW...BAD COCO!


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 17, 2012)

I am not stealing....simply ENABLING a fellow animal spoiler!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey. I'm not stealing anything. I like to think that I was instrumental in getting bon to start a journal so I think this is part mine anyway. hehehe JK

And I would think it's you that is stealing!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 17, 2012)

oh Bon thank goodness... I see you are logged on! Co co and straw have lost their minds! 
How are you feeling? Better I hope!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey...I enjoy all your comments...have never seen it as stealing 

Had that super darling, adorable baby today...loved it...she makes a headache and back ache easier to take...her smiles and personality are so awesome...and she giggles and laughs easily...she has now learned to use her lovely lips for giving raspberries...her older brothers taught her that and she's quite proud of herself...she did it while I was feeding her pureed sweet potatoes...I was covered in it 

Sadly for my friend...this low barometric pressure is not letting up...she has terrible migraines, and this weekend couldn't figure out why suddenly she had unbearable back, hip, and down her leg pain...came on suddenly and she's not had that before.  By noon the blisters broke out in several lines...her doctor took a look...shingles   And tomorrow is her birthday 

So, I will be getting Ruby Kate for the next while...which makes me happy for me...but sorry my girlfriend is having such an awful time.

My daughter left her carry wrap thing when she was here since Lena was getting too big for it...its a long cloth piece and I hope I can figure out how to tie and wrap it so I can take Ruby Kate out when the weather is still warm here...guess if I figure that thing out, I should be able to figure out photos on here with only 3 or 4 failures


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 17, 2012)

Good reading here.  I am just sitting back with some kettle corn, enjoying.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Southern, I'm doing better today...headache is back and top of my head...not right behind my eyes and making my temples throb visibly today   And I'm happy my eyeballs and brain did not explode this weekend...whew...

And of course when Ruby Kate (unusual name...Ruby Katherine...named after each great grandmother...but in this area its common for girls to have two names...and they call her Ruby Kate)  was napping, I rushed in here to see if you'd posted more photos of your new babies.

I can't be on here too long since the screen is making my head scream...but had to see what was up...I am so addicted to BYH and seeing what you are all up to 

Also, if I had the acreage, I would be very tempted to try find a Yak...but, if one came running to me...I would probably be running even faster to hop a fence...they look pretty big


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Coco...come here to have your ears cleared up...baby Ruby Kate could do sweet potato raspberries in your ears, and that would totally work


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Now I want some kettle corn too


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 18, 2012)

Good morning to all   Well, after all this balmy warm and rainy weather, it froze last night...its super foggy out there right now, or as my nephew called it when he was little...it is a very froggy day 

Warming up the house before baby Ruby Kate arrives for the day...and gulping down coffee since I've slept in...off to the let the dogs out, feed the critters and see if I need to break any ice off the water for them...ohhhh...baby....its cold out there...brrrrr...

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 18, 2012)

A good day at the Okay Corral   Enjoyed that baby so much...didn't do any Christmas baking...just basked in baby laughs and cooing 

Tomorrow is her Dad's day off, so I won't have her...maybe get some baking done.

Girlfriend's shingles are bad and back to her doctor today...not just one line of blisters on a nerve...two lines on her back and one down her right leg...feel so badly for her...it was her Birthday and got her a present, but did that hand off on the front porch and let her see her grandbaby through the glass door...she misses her so much and started crying   She may still have blisters coming right through Christmas and be contagious...she had to wear clothing that looks like from the 60's because it's painful for anything to touch those areas...full, long hippie type skirt and blouse...poor thing 

Really tired...going to bed...nite all


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh Bon, so sorry about your GF's shingles. Shingles are awful!  She must be in terrible pain. They can last for a long time, too.

But I'm glad you're getting snuggles and hugs and kisses from the little one! You are such a good mommy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Today I don't have the baby since her Dad takes Wednesdays off because he works Saturdays....so...must clean house...must bake my brains out...must bake...must bake...but I don't feel like it


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 19, 2012)

Send our well wishes to your GF.  That sounds painful


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Pearce...she has three lines of blisters...depression is common on the antiviral she's taking....so I phone her and work at getting her to see the humour in all this...pain is bad enough for her to take the pain meds that she hates...makes her feel like a zombie and makes her sleep.  I've not had the shingles vaccine, but may just chance it and go spend time with her and watch chick flicks with happy endings when I don't have the baby.

Baked today and not sure why...but all the cookies look rather awful...glad hubby loves them no matter how they look.  Will bake bread tomorrow since homemade bread is a hit with people around here...I do up baskets for our neighbours with baking and those cute little decorated trees and preserves...guess no cookies will go in there this year.

I believe my chickens have all decided to take a Christmas holiday...only one egg today...that's not normal...but notice they are looking ratty and may be molting.

Guess I best get into that kitchen and rattle some pots and pans and try to look good doing it 

Late supper again tonight


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 20, 2012)

Well...this will be a short entry...hubby dinged his back this morning and he's in awful pain...his doctor's office closes at noon on Fridays...I'll have the baby tomorrow early morning and her 7 year old brother...out for Christmas holidays...so, that could be interesting.  Luckily the little sweetie falls asleep in her car seat as soon as the car moves...but won't be waiting in a doctor's office and exposing her or the little guy to sick people germs.  Could be a long wait in the car with them.

Set up the electric blanket...man, those things are a pain threading the two controls under a king size bed...just to realize after it is all put together that the controls are on opposite sides of where the people sleep...then undoing it and back under the bed to get it right 

Grocery store has fresh cauliflower, but no fresh broccoli...grr...have been craving Southern's dish for awhile now...I wants me some broccoli!!!!

My girlfriend with shingles goes to her doctor tomorrow and finds out if she is still contagious...wow...if she can't have Christmas with her grandkids she'll be pretty upset.  I told her we'd come...maybe in hasmat suits? 

So tired...and morning alarm will go off way too early I'm sure...I'll be feeding and watering the critters myself in the morning and then get ready for the kids to arrive...and need lots of coffee...and I have quite a bit to do here to finish up for Christmas.  

But...the world ends tomorrow morning, right?  I believe at 7:15 am our time...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 21, 2012)

Since the world didn't end I guess it's off to the doctors anyway. :/

Hope DH gets some pain relief! 
Strange how there are so many people around here that I've heard also have shingles.

Maybe I can get some bread recipes from you. I have 1 and it is a sweet bread so I usually do 2 of the loaves plain and the other three as a cinnamon swirl sweet bread. My recipe (actually a friends..just given to me many years ago) makes 5 loaves which is nice because 3 loaves are gone within 20 minutes of coming out of the oven.  I love the bread but it  is sooo much work. 5 loaves...all gone by the end of the day. Since you mentioned bread the other day I have been wanting to make some! I hate the sticking my hands into the wet goop though.   the kneading takes forever! But I do enjoy the rolling of the loaves, and the sweet smell. MMMMM maybe I'll make some tomorrow! Today would be good as it is cold...BRRRR... and I could keep the oven on and warm it up a bit, but no yeast. Bummer. DH loves homemade bread and many years ago thought if I just made the bread it would be better than buying it....   I guess I just had way to many "free hours" in the day.   That ended the day he tried to make bread himself!   

No baking here this year.

I hope your day goes well BON!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 21, 2012)

> I hope your day goes well bon!


x2


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 21, 2012)

x3 And yes we live to see another day!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Bread is in the loaf pans for their last rise before baking...for neighbours we put together a little basket with fresh homemade bread and preserves and cookies and a tiny cute Christmas tree or the Ivy plants...didn't shoot down any mistletoe from the trees yet, so may skip that this year.

Southern, any time I can send you bread recipes...for neighbours it is plain white loaves...they prefer that go gaga over it...not many bread makers here.  For our own bread we like the long, crusty loaves without using a pan...of course I put in cooked pureed yellow squash to boost the nutrition...some oatmeal, flax seed, raw sunflower and/or pumpkin seeds and spices.

Many years ago my Mom gave all us girls a Bosch that has a dough hook, so I don't have to deal with gooey dough...makes life so much easier.  She also got us all a grain mill, but here there is no wheat for me to grind my own.

I think I must have made Santa's naughty list...feeling a stomach flu and aches and pains coming on...I can handle that, but really hope I didn't pass on any virus bugs to the baby and 7 year old 

Hubby did not get a shot today...he's using the soak in a hot tub and mild back excersizes and back pain meds...a little better tonight, so hope that goes away soon.

Kids were both adorable....loved having him and the 7 year old just loves to do stuff and talk with hubby 

Cold as crap tonight and very windy...so glad there are no lambs due tonight...hope it warms up a bit before that.

Ho Ho Ho to you all


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh Bon, you hang in there and take some Vitamin C or something, you have too much going on to get sick! And get to bead early!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh I wish I could go to bed...for some reason my bread is rising way too slowly this last rise...figures...hahahahahahaha...usually it rises faster than I'm ready...yes, I must be on Santa's naughty list for sure 

My brother phoned this evening and found out my Dad was in the hospital emergency overnight...called him and he's home and doing better tonight...scares me...I lost my Mom in her mid 60s and my Dad is in his 80s and I'm fearful of being an orphan was too soon...hey...I still feel like a kid...a sick kid tonight though...really hope I did not give something to those kids today!!!!  

Sheepies are looking more preggo every day, but my dates on that must be right...seem right for being due mid January....can't wait!!!!

With my girlfriend's shingles...missing out on some of her kids and grandkids...well...some years Christmas isn't the best ever...but we will go take our chances with shingles and spend a quiet cozy Christmas with her and her hubby and take our chances with singles.  Life is short...must make the very most of it 

Now....first loaves of bread in oven...hope the rest hurry up...I'm so tired...that extra punch down is slowing them down....then tomorrow we do our Christmas drop offs here and if I'm a flu germ, hubby will go to their homes and I'll wave from the car :rolleyes


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 22, 2012)

Sorry about your dad. I find the older I get my parents still are not old enough to lose just yet. Sorry you lost your mom so young.  

I couldn't sleep last night so I ended up on the fr couch. Good thing too, I could actuallly HEAR the chickens going crazy in the big main Bldg.... I figured with all that commotion something had to be wrong. I put on my boots and coat (it was 30 but the weather thingy said "feels like" 19...flippin too cold for me) asked my son to watch the door, he came with me anyway... go out to the bldg...NOTHING, absolutely NOTHING! That boogers gave me a fright. I told them all to stop it and be quiet and go to sleep! 2 roosters just had to smartmouth me... and crowed! They all quieted down. :/ 

Sooo, we must be kindred spirits, because I was looking at different recipes (bread) for today! 

A few months back I went through the same thing with the rising and ended up pulling the last of the strombolis out of the oven at some ridiculous hour. Wasn't too bad though, I was talking to Coconut most of the time!  I hope I get to meet her in person one day! She really is a nut...in a good way, she is just fun!

excited about your lambies.. bridge got us all good on her journal! Our sheepies are doing great! Gwen is getting quite talkative now, they both come up and are very sweet. They love their new treats we got them. They do let us pull out the straw off their wool, but still can't pet their necks yet. Gwen thinks she can climb in your lap... :/ not sure I want that starting. 

I hope your deliveries go well today!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 22, 2012)

DELIVERIES? Oh bread, not lambs 

Hope your bread turned out okay and that you are feeling okay Bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Bread was a bust...didn't rise well...baked it anyway since I was dead tired...need a chainsaw to cut it...of course dear hubby says he loves it...can't help but love him and laugh sometimes at his support 

So...after taking the dogs out, feeding critters, breaking their water and carrying water out for them all...did the flu thing outside 

Hussled in the kitchen...started baking again and have the baskets ready to deliver tomorrow...had hoped to do that today, but oh well.  Southern, I believe we are kindred spirits, and after my baking crappola, you probably don't want any recipes for me 

Took a hot shower with scalding water on my sore back...hair up in a towel...looking like a fright...guess I should go take care of that soon.

Seasoned ewes and first to lamb are Dolly and Jess and they are growing nice udders and Dolly's back end is getting puffy now...can't wait 

My house is a mess...who was it who said she liked cleaning????  Jodie????  Need her here badly


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 22, 2012)

I think Pearce.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 22, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> My house is a mess...who was it who said she liked cleaning????  Jodie????  Need her here badly


No way!  Not me......

Sorry about the bread.  My hubby is the same way.  he will eat anything I cook and love it. Never understood it until I had a few dinners at my mother in law's.  I thought the first few she was having a bad day but no........ it is always that BAD.   So compared to her, my screw ups are an improvement.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 22, 2012)

Jodie...come to think of it my mother in law never baked in her life...that might just be it 

Okay...so you're not coming to clean....oh Pearce....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 22, 2012)

Be right there with my cleaning stuff!    I just got the house re-vacuumed, kitchen and bathroom floors washed, kids rooms picked back up, and counters scrubbed down.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pearce, I would love to have you and your family come visit...and no...NOT to clean...hahahahahahaha....actually I would love so many of you to come visit us 

Hoping now that our first two ewes do not lamb for a few days...woke up to a nasty stomach flu, and now hubby is starting too...ho ho ho...

Both our families are so far away...trying to not get the blues...remembering all the wonderful family Christmas times as a kid...missing my Mom like crazy...she was Christmas nut...decorated the entire house...even bathroom...hahahahahaha...baking, singing, humming...she so loved it all...but, have those memories and they were all good memories 

Okay...could be the flu...could be nostalgia...either I take a boo hoo time or throw up, or both...ho ho ho!

Wishing you all a very blessed Christmas and strangely I feel a close kinship to many of you and I've never met you...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope you feel better quickly and Merry Christmas to you too bon!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 23, 2012)

Hope you feel better soon Bon. Lots of people I know are getting sick now (them or their kids).

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks for the good wishes 

All our neighbour baskets were ready for drop offs yesterday, but with how we were feeling and hubby's back...didn't happen.  Today we will do "drive by" drop offs...wish them all a Merry Christmas, not go in and give them the flu....will be glad when we're done since I'm feeling my bed calling me back


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 23, 2012)

That stinks you guys are both sick! Hopefully it's just a little bug and not the flu!

Sorry about your bread.  

DH tried to make biscuits yesterday... 2x... flat as could be. He figured it out...he didn't use "self-rising" flour. 
He's bugging me to make real bread today. I'm still doing baseboards, walls, and ceilings... I don't have time!
If I lived closer I'd bring you some Tortellini soup with some homemade bread...clean up your kitchen, tend to the animals and make sure you all stay in bed!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Awww...that's so sweet Southern


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Pouring rain...did the drop off to friends and neighbours with their Christmas baskets...miss not having a Christmas visit with them all as we do every year, but this year stayed outside and told them they didn't need my flu.

Wrapped hubby's gifts...put them under the tree...kitchen table is only half cleared off...sigh...had to come sit down...ache all over...and of course if I'm sitting...might as well come to my fav place...BYH 

Tomorrow hubby will cook up his huge batch of sea food bisque...and I'll do my spicy cheese cookies for taking to our friend's for Christmas...doing it simple this year with her shingles...hope my flu is gone and I can go...nothing says Christmas like a warm cozy visit with lots of goodies and treats...even without our real families here...this area has totally adopted us outsiders...me from Canada and hubs from Florida...rural Mississippi just suits us both just right 

Tomorrow evening is a candle lit communion at our little Church...that just sets the tone for us...will be careful to not get anyone sick from me!

Merry Christmas you all....I'd say y'all...but I am from Canada dontchaknow?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 23, 2012)

I sure hope you are feeling better by Tuesday.  If I was closer, I'd definitely come by and clean up your kitchen for you.  That achy sick feeling is the worst.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Thanks Pearce...and if you were coming...I would clean like a crazy woman before you got here...even if on my knees...it would be clean and the red carpet rolled out for you....note to self...get a red carpet


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 23, 2012)

Well...thought I was getting better...after only holding down a few soda crackers all day...actually felt hungry for real food...made supper...ate...oh...when will I learn? 

Going to check the ladies in waiting one last time before heading to bed...no goo...back ends aren't "angry" yet...and still another 2 weeks for the first one...but...you never know...still pouring rain out there...warmer tomorrow, then a strong cold front...could have snow by Christmas night...then...get a cold spell.  Hope the lambies wait for the cold spell to leave.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 23, 2012)

Good gracious Bon - I truly hope you're feeling better! Apparently the stomach bug/flu was also going around my office - I guess not being at work for a week does have it's advantages as I didn't get it. (I got it every 3 weeks last winter though!) 

I'm wondering if this high pressure weather is affecting the bread making? Man...I'd like to be one of your neighbors...midnight lambing assistance, bread/jamm baskets at Christmas, baby sitting....man...You ROCK! My DD and I still have to make banana bread...I was hoping to walk some over to all our neighbors (they're apparently not used to stuff like that...like when i brought over dozens of eggs for them when we moved in and was introducing ourselves.). Just waiting for them to get GOOD and brown first (bananas). 

i truly hope you're feeling better bon...snuggle up in bed and keep the blinds drawn!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank Coco and wishing you and yours a very Merry Christmas!!!!!

Woke up dizzy...sicker than a dog...have to make a trip into town for mushrooms of all things...forgot to get them for the seafood bisque...sigh...then see what kind of flu meds I can find...get back here and skype with my daughter and grandkids since in France it will be Christmas Eve...7 hours ahead of us...with Santa hat 

Then if things don't improve, will go back to bed for a bit...

Trying to hang in here...sheeps don't look close to lambing yet...which is good...should start around January 8th...hope I'm over this by then.

Merry Christmas to all!!!!  Despite feeling pretty awful, I am grateful for so many things...and hubby's back is not great, but he is being a trooper...friends say this year they are dropping off soup at our door...knocking...and taking off not wanting a flu


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS BON!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 24, 2012)

MERRY CHRISTMAS bon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Bon! Hope you are feeling better by tomorrow.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thank you all... don't know if you all know just how very special many of you are to me...hope you do... 

Can't say I'm feeling great...but am doing better tonight...so, hope I'm not contagious tomorrow...if I am I will stay home and not infect anyone...otherwise we go to dear friends of ours...the family of my girlfriend that has shingles...hubby made his famous seafood bisque today...totally awesome...and just finished my cheese sausage hot spicy cookie dough and it will be in the fridge overnight and ready to bake before we go...if I can't make it, hope hubby goes...don't want to spoil a good time for him.

Several neighbours came by today with Christmas/Care stuff for us...so sweet...missed not being able to hug them, but really don't want to make anyone sick.  

Our little rural Church has Christmas Eve set up with communion...kind of a come and go communion...went with hubby...was glad we got there when no one else was there...we were able to say our prayers out loud, and again...not make anyone sick...and it was so special...plus...I had to give thanks for the loved ones in our lives that are no longer with us, and that brought on so many tears...man...I am so happy to have had them in my life, and hubby in his life...holidays just bring back so many memories...but have to say they are good memories, still we miss them terribly.  

We are so blessed...sick or not....not wealthy...but we have each other, our families, good friends and neighbours, food, a warm house, tender hearts, and we find so much laughter in our lives...AND...BYH wonderful people, and the critters that we love...can't complain...and I am grateful.

The candle in our window is for our dearly departed...brings us comfort...and yes...we do use it year round....might sound strange, but guess that's okay...we are oldies who still play like we are kids 

Merry Christmas to you all


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2012)

Merry Christmas Bon! Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.  

Ok, so what in the world is cheese sausage hot spicy cookie dough? Is is a spicy cookie? Or is it sausage? Or is it sausage and cookies?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Only called cookies because you make them into balls, then squish them down lightly before you bake them...shape of a cookie...but they are mainly cheese, spicy sausage, butter, seasonings and just enough flour to hold them together...a fav of hubby's and now everyone we know around here...so...not a real cookie...but shaped and baked like one...at Christmas I also put a half pecan on the top of each.

They are good hot or cold...but I like to serve them hot out of the oven.  I have learned to double the recipe since they go quickly.

And thanks Marlow...I hope I'm better tomorrow too...if not...well...that's how it goes sometimes


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 24, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Only called cookies because you make them into balls, then squish them down lightly before you bake them...shape of a cookie...but they are mainly cheese, spicy sausage, butter, seasonings and just enough flour to hold them together...a fav of hubby's and now everyone we know around here...so...not a real cookie...but shaped and baked like one...at Christmas I also put a half pecan on the top of each.
> 
> They are good hot or cold...but I like to serve them hot out of the oven.  I have learned to double the recipe since they go quickly.
> 
> And thanks Marlow...I hope I'm better tomorrow too...if not...well...that's how it goes sometimes


Ok, that actually sounds like something I've had before. I was not thinking a cheese and sausage cookie sounded good! 

Bought time to start putting presents under our tree since the kids are asleep now.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 24, 2012)

Marlow I so envy all of you with young children...Christmas is just so great with little ones!!!  My daughter and husband and my grandbabies skyped with me today...they are so excited!!!! They are in Europe and my daughter emailed me to say Santa had made his drop and they were off to bed...it's 3 am where they live, so won't be long before they are up 

I loved playing Santa when my kids were young...so special...really hope you have a super great Christmas!


----------



## elevan (Dec 24, 2012)

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Em...loved that sheep card 

Well...I was feeling better somewhat yesterday and we had a really nice Christmas with friends...all trying not to get the little ones sick...me feeling like the worst was over, my girlfriend bound and wrapped triple times to avoid spreading any shingles...all their kids and grandkids...was really cozy and fun and tons of laughs...then...one grandson's fever went back up and he was pretty delighted to have so many "nurses"...hadn't known he'd had this flu for weeks already...and then another grandson started coughing badly sounding like croup 

Because my girlfriend has not been doing well with shingles, everyone able brought the food and she was pretty delighted to have everyone there and really was touched how everyone rallied and got a terrific Christmas dinner together...yummmm....

So, we may have been a somewhat sickly crew...but that didn't stop having a super good time!  When we got back home, there was a cooler on the front porch with taco soup from our neighbours hoping it would help everyone get better...how sweet is that???  And the soup was just what the doctor ordered.

How very blessed to have such warm, wonderful friends 

Hubs and I were able to talk to all our family members...and I was able to skype with my granddaughters...oh...have I mentioned how much I love skype???  Probably only two hundred times on different threads


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh bon! I'm sorry you're not feeling well - but I'm glad you've had what sounds like a WONDEFUL Christmas! 

Those spicy, cheesy, sausage 'cookies' sound like something my husband would KILL for! He LOVES anything sausage! And taco soup?! WOW - sounds like you have some really nice neighbors...

Glad you were able to skype with the grandchildren! My DD was pretty stressed about Santa showing up...I finally got her to go to sleep IN HER OWN ROOM...and Santa DID make an appearance. She was sooo excited with her gifts and had such a great time. It IS fun doing up Christmas for them isn't it? 

Now we have New Years to prepare for....Sounds like you'll be in good company again! I hope your girlfriend is feeling better soon as well.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 26, 2012)

Aw Bon! Sounds like you had a really nice Christmas despite all the illnesses. 

You should post the sausage cookie recipe in the recipe section. Sounds good, and different!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks Coco!!!  How old is your daughter?  Sounds like she had Santa Fever like my grandkids did 

And I'm feeling so much better 

Those cheese "cookies" are a simple recipe that I tweaked...adding more spices since we like things hot and spicy here...and added the sausage...the pecan half on top is really only for decoration, but one year I will have to see if I can find a way to make the pecans spicy too without overdoing it.  Hubby's seafood bisque was a hit...when he cooks it is gourmet 

New Year's Eve I'm hoping to be home and perhaps having lambs arrive?  Nasty weather here and pretty cold after that front left, and glad no tornadoes came our way...better weather coming and hoping the lambs stay put until then...and...tried to get the back of the van ready for lambing time with the inflatable mattress...but no go...may pull out that bench seat to make room when we have more energy.  Nothing like pulling the minivan into the paddock beside the birthing pens in the cold...lambing kit in hand...folding chairs during the labour, apricot brandy, hot cocoa and snacks...then waiting on coyotes on an air mattress...rifle in hand...we might make an episode of redneck extremes


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bridge...I was thinking of posting it...will do that one of these days


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 27, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Thanks Coco!!!  How old is your daughter?  Sounds like she had Santa Fever like my grandkids did
> 
> And I'm feeling so much better
> 
> ...


Yoru life is far more interesting than anything on those stupid "reality shows".  I hope you feel better soon.  Can't wait to see the little lambs!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

yeah bon, you're like a super human.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah right...tell that to my sore back 

Just wait until you are all in your 50's... just make sure you don't miss those opportunities that come along...do it all...enjoy it all...and keep playing 

Saw a bumpersticker....Growing old is mandatory...Growing up is Optional


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just spent some time with the ladies in waiting...saw movement in all four when they were eating their pellets   Was worried that the youngest that I saw bred a second time may not be preggo since she was a twin with a brother, and of course I'm way too attached to her sweet, funny personality...hopefully won't be like Suzie and be a free martin...but...I'm sure I saw some movement there 

Chickapee would be the last to lamb...so...keeping my fingers crossed big time 

Dolly is getting closer for sure...she should be first if she read the manual...she loves the hip bone massages and she is hanging low now and has a good udder going, but her teats are not full yet and sticking out to the sides...plus her girly parts are not "angry" enough yet...more puffy, but she gets much puffier and redder close to birthing.

The two young first timers were so silly and funny...Chickapee and Lady Di were doing mock head butting, then running around each other doing the sheep boing de boing thing...they are still playing and feeling like playful lambs...poor things will learn motherhood soon...I feel so badly when my ewes are in hard labour and making that painful groaning sound...I can't help but start my lamaze breathing during that time 

We did painful, hard culling this fall...wow...going from 12 sheep to 4 has not been easy...but we have what we think is the best of the best and the ones we'd keep ewe lambs from...watch us get all ram lambs now.

Watson our very bad boy ram (but so handsome) is ready for pickup next week...so sorry he had to go to freezer camp, but his agression was getting dangerous for us old timers...plus we would have needed a new ram if we keep any ewe lambs from this year...I do not want a two headed, 6 legged lamb from inbreeding.

Went to see our beautiful used to be ewe with her Watson bred ram lamb...he is doing great and has Watson's beautiful markings on him.  Sorry we had to sell that ewe and her ewe lamb ... who is beautiful also...but sometimes you have to do what you have to do.  Nice we get to visit with them though 

I'm already tired of cold and ready for spring...I am such a weather wimp, it is ridiculous...but see my Dad is going down to 40 below tonight in Saskatchewan and super glad I'm down here!  

Southern mentioned that a white Christmas was over rated and I totally agree!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

hahaha over-rated! lol

bon - I'm so happy you started a journal.  I love reading it everyday.

Getting close. I want to see your lambs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Straw...I'm actually not that interesting me thinks...just love what I'm doing 

Have to get my little Kodak crappy camera reading for the new lambs


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes you do and you have one of the best journals going.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 27, 2012)

Why thank you Straw...but I have no idea why? I'm in my fifty somethings...and finally living the life I've always wanted and enjoying it to the fullest.  I'll take every laugh and tear coming my way and be grateful...not the stuff of exciting things for sure!

One day I will post my bio on here just to give you all a laugh...I've tried so many adventures


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 27, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Why thank you Straw...but I have no idea why? I'm in my fifty somethings...and finally living the life I've always wanted and enjoying it to the fullest.  I'll take every laugh and tear coming my way and be grateful...not the stuff of exciting things for sure!
> 
> One day I will post my bio on here just to give you all a laugh...I've tried so many adventures


That's awesome you love where you are and what you're doing. Too cool.

Oh yes! Can't wait.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh Bon - you've gotta start writing that Bio NOW! I'd love to hear of all your adventures! 
I often think I've been a pretty BORING person (not crazy like my 2nd cousin)...but then I think of all the WILD things I've done and I'm like WOW! Now I'm just a DORKY mom...and LOVING the opportunities to embarass my daughter! 
Share away! I'd LOVE to hear about your WILD adventures! 

*and don't forget...you need a BIG, FLUFFY LGD to spoil rotten! Unlike SOME Biased people *ahem-Staw*, I think a nice SHARPLANINAC would be a LOVELY addition to your family!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 28, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh Bon - you've gotta start writing that Bio NOW! I'd love to hear of all your adventures!
> I often think I've been a pretty BORING person (not crazy like my 2nd cousin)...but then I think of all the WILD things I've done and I'm like WOW! Now I'm just a DORKY mom...and LOVING the opportunities to embarass my daughter!
> Share away! I'd LOVE to hear about your WILD adventures!
> 
> *and don't forget...you need a BIG, FLUFFY LGD to spoil rotten! Unlike SOME Biased people *ahem-Staw*, I think a nice SHARPLANINAC would be a LOVELY addition to your family!


x2 about the first part....

Now Coco, I am not biased, simply stating fact ya know? And now while I like Shars and I think they are cool there are a few breeds that are you know, just a wee bit better. lol Like the ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD and the KENGAL, and of course the AKBASH Dog. Turky LGD breeds rule!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

First of...have tried many things...some worked out, some didn't...but all part of the ride.  No bio today since I can't sit here long...so cold and rainy and every ding I've had is aching...right now the back the most.  

Went out in this nasty weather since the second due ewe Jess had her tail held at an awkward angle and thought...uh oh...lambing today in this weather?  Nope...poor thing can't even poop without me running out no matter what the weather 

By my calendar (yeah...there is some uncertainty of my ability to count to 5) first lamb should arrive around January 8th... but I got Abbey's date/month way off...so who knows?


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

Now Straw...I understand you have an affinity for all Turkish canines....but let's be honest here...MOST things "turkish" are a little bit  "Fluffier/furrier!"  I just think Bon...being the "cuddly" type, would appreciate a FLUFFIER option for her SOON TO BE LGD! 
Those anatolians are HUGE! 

See Bon - if you had a NICE, FLUFFY LGD, you wouldn't HAVE to run outside in this nasty weather to check on your babies! Your nice, FLUFFY LGD would already be out there, keeping watch over your lambing ewes, snuggling the lambs to keep them warm....
  In fact...you, the lamb AND the FLUFFY LGD could ALL be snuggled together in the back of your van to keep warm! 

Be careful in all this nasty weather! My back is messed up too (wild youth) and it really messes me up when I slip and fall in nasty weather/muck!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 28, 2012)

Bon- since these crazy LGD people can't keep track of anything but their dogs....I will remind them for you....


*BON IS ALLERGIC TO DOGS*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and besides that, _are you kidding_.... she would spoil that *GREAT PYRENEES *to death..and it would NEVER be outside guarding any thing.  

STRAW- Bon would spoil her baby boy WAY WORSE than "D" is! He would rule her with those big baby brown eyes with the fluufy white fur...it would be way too much like a lambie!  


I did my good deed for the day... I helped Bon hold her ground against all you naughty enablers!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks Southern 

And you are so right...I am dealing with dog hair allergies (can't get cats either unless they are hairless...yikes) with one shedding dog in here...but I can't let her out in the cold or rain or heat :/

And if Charlie were my pup...I would keep him in the house to me always...what a doll!  Truthfully, I want one of those big fluffy dogs for a pet!  Not only ruined, but lots of allergy meds for me.

I am enjoying all your beautiful dogs and stories...just love them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 28, 2012)

Southern - I'm not saying bon should get one. Just telling her and Coco about the greatest LGD breeds around, ones from Turkey.

Coco - Yes the Anatolian is big. They can seem smaller because of the short hair (I much prefer short hair) but sometimes they seem bigger than those fluffy dogs. And Callie is 10.5 months old and is 103 pounds and 30 inches at the shoulder.

Bon - I'll get you this cat but if you are more into the bad boy animal I could get you this one here


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 28, 2012)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern - I'm not saying bon should get one. Just telling her and Coco about the greatest LGD breeds around, ones from Turkey.
> 
> Coco - Yes the Anatolian is big. They can seem smaller because of the short hair (I much prefer short hair) but sometimes they seem bigger than those fluffy dogs. And Callie is 10.5 months old and is 103 pounds and 30 inches at the shoulder.
> 
> *Bon - I'll get you this cat but if you are more into the bad boy animal I could get you this one here*


*
*
 I'd take the tatooed cat! No cats allowed here though.  When we get more land and a real barn though I'll have a barn cat.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

I happen to love cats and their mysterious ways...have looked into both hairless breeds and have petted a hairless kitten...but, the two thousand dollar tag made me back away.  Now if I got one of those I believe hubby would have nightmares...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 28, 2012)

Allergies stink.  I had a cat growing up, no problem, until I volunteered at a cat shelter---three days on the job, and I had to leave early because my eyes were swelling and I was itching all over.  I don't understand it but the doctors said you can develop an allergy at any time and maybe being overexposed did me in.    I still have cats outside though, and occasionally brave a rash session when I can't help myself.

But I won't tease you anymore with the idea of your own pup.  It is no fun to be swollen, sneezing, and scratching.

Someone said that they had one of those tiger looking cats and they were not allergic to it even though they reacting to other cats.  Maybe we could get you one of those.  I need to go find the real name....


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Actually, cats ... more so kittens...are not good around pregnant sheep...something in their poop causes abortions.  We had the cutest kitten show up here once while all ewes were pregnant and right away it was in with them digging and pooping...had to take it away from here right away and shovel up that dirt.

And no...allergies are no fun...had none at all until I reached my 30s...same as my Mom did...right now I'm having a problem being in here with Crazy Maizey...our shedding dog...time for more antihistimines...and no...will never get rid of her!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Back from the last check on the ewes...doesn't look like any will lamb tonight.  Really getting tired of this schiztsey weather...enough rain already!!!  Wonder if we wake up to snow in the morning?  

Super tired...didn't sleep much last night...first dreaming that one of the first timer ewes was in labour ...again...happened a few nights ago too...and of course got up and checked...nada...then back to bed...then woke up stewing about our plans for putting a roof on our back porch and not wanting a pole in the middle of it...stupid brain...oh...and the pole in the middle was for making the whole thing stable since it's a large area...not for anyone pole dancing out there, in case anyone was wondering :bun


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok...I'm sorry Bon! I didn't realize you're allergic! 
I thought I was allergic to dogs...EVERYTIME I was around any dog...my eyes would get horribly itchy. Turns out I was allergic to the MOLD SPORES on their coats from rolling around in the dirt outside! Hence...the BENEFIT of a 'working' dog! I can STILL 'smell' Gus in my car and it's been over a month since she was in it last....

Cats - we have a few of those...I'm not allergic (actually, the allergist bet me I was allergic to my cats when he did my allergy testing...I WON!) Trichomoniasis (sp?)...that's what is in cat poop that can cause spontaneous abortion/miscarriages. (in humans too, hence pregnant ladies shouldn't scoop the litter boxes.)

Bon - we had a couple of Sphinx cats show up at a no-kill shelter up my way about a year ago. Those poor people didn't know what they had! I had to explain to the volunteers all about the breed and WHY they needed sunscreen and they should bathe them etc! They also had a Japanese bobtail at one point...a tri-colored one no less...and they didn't know what it was (or how valuable/desireable it was)! 

Ok...so NO MORE tempting you with a BIG, FLUFFY LGD. 

SURE the pole isn't for dancing Bon....SURE....


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup...I'm growing into my allergies which I don't like, but that's how it goes sometimes.  As a kid my sisters and brother all had bad allergies and I was the only one who didn't...hence...it was me in the hay field and grain bins.  I have always loved dogs and cats and never had a problem until in my 30s...so, with dogs you can get breeds that don't shed...have had a Bichon Frise and two poodles.  

The pole is totally not for dancing!!!!  I'm going to go over to one of our neighbours to check out their back porch roof one of these days, since I love theirs.  Hubs says they have a pole in the middle of theirs, but I don't remember that...so will check it out again.

No snow during the night....no lambies either...I think the sheep are getting tired of this rainy spell too.  Going to have 2 days now without rain, and much colder than usual.

Waiting for the coffee pot to finish brewing...I need coffee!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 29, 2012)

Bon I totally want to see the YOUTUBE video of you pole dancing on your back porch!  

Your lambies are due any time now. Aren't you sleeping in your van yet Bon?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Bridge... 

The pole would actually be a large rough post...splinters...plus, that really would not be my thing 

No van sleeping yet...we don't do that until after a lamb is born and we hear coyotes behind our property.  It's super cold today...high is only supposed to be 36...to think a week ago we were 70 degrees.  

Time to go check the coffee...it was taking forever...but now that I've actually turned the stupid on, it should go faster


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yup...turning the thing on did it...how could I set it up and forget to turn it on...then keep checking if it was done...I need more sleep...


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

yes Bon... it is important to turn the coffee maker "ON" ... works better that way 

Pole dancing... sorry that is just gross and smutty.  

I know you are so excited about your lambies coming!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes...turning it on helped greatly 

Nothing like watching and waiting for my morning life blood...only to realize it isn't on. 

We are getting closer to lambing...my calendar says Dolly should go first around January 8th...but she could be a week before or after...she doesn't adhear to sheep manuals at all.  She will holler for us though at the beginning of labour and waits for us to get out there with her to get down to hard labour...she's so sweet.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 29, 2012)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> .
> 
> Cats - we have a few of those...I'm not allergic (actually, the allergist bet me I was allergic to my cats when he did my allergy testing...I WON!) Trichomoniasis (sp?)...that's what is in cat poop that can cause spontaneous abortion/miscarriages. (in humans too, hence pregnant ladies shouldn't scoop the litter boxes.)


There is an article about this in the Goat Rancher this month.  Trich can cause abortion in goats too.  They recommend keeping the cats away form the hay.  I am trying to figure that one out- that is where the mice hang out!  The point of the cats in the barn is to reduce the mouse population.  Maybe I need to get those big mouser chickens.  

Bon- I am so looking forward to your lambing.  Sorry you are allergic to dogs, the coyotes would be much easier.  

You can do the roof without the pole in the middle, you just have to beef up the trusses.  It may not be the most cost effective option.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey Jodie - I had a WCPolish hen that caught and ate mice! It was awesome! Gus digs up the mice...I'd still like for her to go after the one or two I saw in the barn. I'm sure at least ONE of my outdoor cats would be USEFUL in the barn...except Gus doesn't like them in HER territory. We'll figure it out one of these days....

Y'all would LOVE our area for the 'pole dancing'...we have a few of those clubs. I think we saw one or two of the dancers out at Wally World last night too. There is a REASON the lights are OFF in those places! Good gravy! We even have a gentlemen's club RIGHT NEXT to the local jail up outside of town! That just KILLS me!  But I guess it saves the cops from having to search for the guys if they escape... 

BTW it's snowing out here again. Smaller flakes...but it's snowing!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 29, 2012)

We have alot of chickens here that eat mice.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 29, 2012)

Well it has been a cold and rainy day and I believe all the critters are sick of it...same as me.  Barometric pressure has risen high quickly...not sure if that affects when ewes go into labour?  So am checking often even though they are not due for another week.

Started the day off waiting and waiting for the coffee pot to do its thing...then to realize I'd forgotten to turn it on...a day of lazi itis here for sure...didn't get much done, and now I'm off to my comfy chair with my blankie and be even more lazy


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

I've had too many of those lazy days.. they are often found between the crazy busy days! 

Brownies are coming out of the oven and I'm hangin out reading stuff on BYH and lovin it!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 29, 2012)

I just ate 4 brownies... I am going to be sick. 1 is usually all I can handle.  I think I will do as you now... grab a blankie ans cuddle up in a chair. Hopefully if I don't move I'll be ok.


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!!!!

More rain for us tonight and tomorrow...put down a ton of fresh bedding for the sheepies 

No one looks like they will lamb tonight, but who knows?  Used that as an excuse to not go to a rather large party tonight...I'm bad...we decided to just have a nice quiet evening alone and check sheep behinds and udders...and got our favourite snacks.

Hmmm...traditionally we take down the tree and decorations on January 1st...but I'm going to miss them...maybe keep them a few more days?  I would love it if everyone kept their outside Christmas lights on year round....so pretty 

So, happy times all


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice to just have some quiet time! Hope you have a good night checking behinds and udders. 

I left lights up in my kitchen one year, they were white and had different settings so they were real soft. My kids loved it. My sister said it was so redneck. I said...thank you!  

Really wish I had chili pepper lights! 


oh..and happy new year!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 31, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Wishing everyone a happy and healthy New Year!!!!
> 
> More rain for us tonight and tomorrow...put down a ton of fresh bedding for the sheepies
> 
> ...


I used "expecting baby goats"  as an excuse to get our of a Christmas Eve party.  So I am with you here.   I would much rather have a nice quiet evening at home too.   You have a wonderful night and a HAPPY NEW YEAR that brings lots of healthy lambs.


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all!  When thinking back on all my blessings this past year...good friends from BYH was right up there 

Just did another backend/udder check...all look like it won't be tonight, but will keep checking often...oh..and my brother has those red chili pepper lights in his kitchen and leaves them up all year round...love them


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Year bon!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm here with ya too, Bon! Although I KNOW I'm not making it anywhere near midnight. In fact, bed time is closing in fast. Talk to you next year!   Have a happy one!


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all...and I am tired already...but after reading about how PotterWatch lost a lamb today...well...will be doing regular checks on the girls, although it is still a week from their calendar dates...but...they can come early or late...so...will be up awhile and setting my alarm to check on them.

Again...Happy new years to you all and many blessings in the coming year


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Rain, rain, and more rain 

No lambs yet...gals are just getting bigger, staying out of the rain and happy we put fresh hay inside.  Thinking of going out soon to get some of the not so nice hay for putting down in all muddy areas...really hope it stops raining soon and gets a chance to dry out.

Sad sight yesterday down our road...on a curve on one side of the road a dead dog...on other side of the road a live dog with same markings...black and white...seemed to be grieving 

Then this morning we see that dog running past our house looking lost, then running up to our house then taking off in the other direction.  No...I can't take in another shedding dog...there is no animal control to call in our area, plus I have a guess whose new dogs these are...why can't people take care of their pets?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 1, 2013)

Aww so sad about the dogs. 

I'll be waiting anxiously for the arrival of your lambs, Bon!  Glad your girls are high and dry out of this wet muddy mess!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Bridge...just came in from feeding them their evening pellets and they walk on the muddy areas like it is quicksand 

Strange to be watching Chickapee and Lady Di for lambs...just one year ago was waiting for them to be born!!!  This morning I forgot that hubby has been spoiling Chickapee...and forgot to hand feed her 

Yup...she is used to being treated as a princess...all sheep get feed in their feeder, except hubby hand feeds her...had to go back in the house to get some for her, and of course all wanted the same special hand feeding 

oh...the name Lady Di...as a young lamb she had one day with some scours which of course put me in panic mode and treated her when actually thinking back it was clumpy, not scours...but she didn't have a name then...and we referred to her as diahrea...however you spell it...then Lady D...then something nicer since she is a pretty thing...Lady Di 

Haven't seen the dog back here again since this morning...really hope they are taking care of their many little children better than their pets 

Still raining...thinking perhaps I should start building an Ark?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

I think I have figured it out...those that like this rain...hubby, Maizey dog and a few roosters are different from the rest of us...myself, Casey dog, sheep and hens hate getting wet...we have more sugar in us and might melt getting wet...yes...that's it!!!  Might just change my name to Sugar


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 1, 2013)

I thought of that today... I was in the rain and I thought HMMM I'm so sweet I could melt...then I was humbled  when I realized I could also turn into fecal floatation solution!  

Hopefully Bon its not the case of bad pet owners. Today somebody....NOT ME....but somebody we all know..hm hm...didn't close the gate properly, fortunately a few minutes later he saw the goats standing by the coop and said oh crap...the goats are out. I threw on my boots and ran. *THAT MEANT THE DOGS WERE OUT*.... 2 pyrs...Badge and Amy, my DD ran out after me. I made a beeline to the back woods, thank G-d Amy ran into an open field...I quickly closed the gate and looked up to see Badger in a few more seconds he would have been so deep in the woods he'd a been outta my sight. I yelled for him and my DD ran and yelled, this dog LOVES my DD and I think that's the only reason he turned around. A few more seconds...I don't think we would have ever seen the dogs again...unless hit on the side of the road.  I was pretty irritated that "someone" went for the goats first...they weren't goin anywhere...they were at the feed cans.  :/

Can't wait for your lil lambies!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Fecal floatation solution???? 

No I tell you...we are sugar for sure...no fecal anything!!!!

Glad you got them all in safely...go easy on the certain someone...he loves the dogs and the goaties...stuff happens 

Oooohhhh...the mommsie/grandmommsie in me is showing


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 1, 2013)

Evening check in....all ladies in waiting are so sweet to put up with the udder checks...and tail lifting...poor things...I give them little dignity.  No angry girlie parts, but udders are getting fairly large on the two first due.  I believe I can sleep tonight with no alarm going off every two hours...I am so tired.

Waiting to hear from my daughter that she and her husband and two little ones are back home safely.  They spent New Year's Eve in Paris at the Euro Disney...I know the girls loved it...just want to know they are safely home.  I always worry when they go to Paris that a terrorist attack will happen.  Both my kids would roll their eyes at that last statement and say... oh mommsie...you worry too much.  Sigh...tis my nature.

Rain finally stopped and it's getting cold.  Hubby has the furnace blasting on high for his shower, then me next...love the house to be blasted hot when it's cold outside...yeah...will up the heating bill a bit, but you only live once 

Didn't take down the tree or decorations today...they are so pretty....next year I will put them up earlier and enjoy them longer.  I miss my kids, my grandkids, my Dad and my siblings and neices and nephews...hope they visit this spring!

Tomorrow I will begin my crazy bio...feeling nostalgic, so it is a good time.  May even bore the heck out of anyone reading my journal with some sappy poems I've written... or maybe not...did I mention I am so tired?


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 2, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Evening check in....all ladies in waiting are so sweet to put up with the udder checks...and tail lifting...poor things...I give them little dignity.  No angry girlie parts, but udders are getting fairly large on the two first due.  I believe I can sleep tonight with no alarm going off every two hours...I am so tired.
> 
> Waiting to hear from my daughter that she and her husband and two little ones are back home safely.  They spent New Year's Eve in Paris at the Euro Disney...I know the girls loved it...just want to know they are safely home.  I always worry when they go to Paris that a terrorist attack will happen.  Both my kids would roll their eyes at that last statement and say... oh mommsie...you worry too much.  Sigh...tis my nature.
> 
> ...


We still have out Christmas tree up too. I'm supposed to take the decorations off tonight and DH will bring the box in for the tree and get it taken down tomorrow morning. So once the kids are asleep I'll be taking off decorations.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 2, 2013)

No lambies yet...been super cold...high barometric pressure had my head in a bind...take me away tylenol and do your thing...soon


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

It is bitter here too.  Need me some sunshine


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 2, 2013)

Me too Pearce...would love to see the sun again...so many days of ...um...feels like weeks...of rain, and now a cold front...it is colder here right now than my son in Southern Ontario...but he is on the Great Lakes, so he had it pretty mild usually...but also a ton of snow now and then.

Just did the check on the girl's business ends and udders...no change.  They might just wait closer to their actual dates?  Less than a week now...hope it warms up for that!

Had planned to have some fun with my journal today...but headache says...nada....one more check before going to bed and if all is the same, will call it a night.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

We need some sunshine too!!!!!!!!!!! Dark, wet.. UGH!
My one son's ADD is really affected  by the barometric pressure, yesterday was a real tough day for him! and for the rest of us. 
It breaks my heart, it isn't like he has control over it. He was just edgy and kinda nasty. Hopefully today will be a better day! 
I thought of you yesterday as I was dusting and cleaning...geesh.. I was sneezing. I though poor Bon, if she ever really came here she would have to load up on allergy meds! DUST!!!    I really wish I could find a good air filter/cleaner!

Waiting for the lambies!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dolly just had a snow white ram lamb...perfect...it's cold here...just warming up and back out there...hasn't lost the afterbirth yet...he is so sweet...photos later


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2013)

And the lambing has begun! 

Waiting on pictures


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay! Congrats!!!
Keep us updated!!!!!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 3, 2013)

YAY!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dry, belly full...first snooze


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

same photo...did the thumbnail to start with...doh...hope this posts...pretty baby...buy all white...none of his Daddy's black markings...and really wish he was ewe...but happy both are doing great!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

meant to say....but all white...my fingers are freezing.... it has begun!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 3, 2013)

That's one BIG baby!!

Congrats to a successful start to your lambing season


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you...and yes...he is a big boy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

and yes this is worthy of the... :bun

He is huge! Is this a usual size? Too darling! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 3, 2013)

Adorable!!!!  He looks so sweet.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 3, 2013)

Yay! Congrats Bon! He's adorable!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 3, 2013)

Nice sized lamb, Bon . Congratulations on an easy and stress free lambing! Love the pics


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 3, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2114_100_2022.jpg
> 
> Dry, belly full...first snooze


This one is POW worthy!  Cute baby!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

He is so precious!   Are you sure he isn't a goat?   He looks too cute to NOT be a goat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 3, 2013)

Congrats bon! He's handsome and tall!!

When was her due date?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Due date was in 4 days...now watching the next one Jess...she had twins last year.

So...we are going into town and again...see that dead dog on the side of the road with a young one beside it...sigh...no...we don't want another dog...no we are not a shelter or rescue...yes I am allergic to dog hair...and this pup although young is HUGE already...we drive by...it is killing me...so sad, and it's been out there in all this rain and the freezing weather...hubby looks at me and says...what do you want to do?  Decide now....yup, he turned around and we got him.

A male...very friendly, so happy to jump in our car and try be an oversized lapdog...beautiful HUGE dog...has the droopy eyes...kind of looks like some mix of some kind...St. Bernard...or Bloodhound, or Boxer...teeth look like around 3 to 4 months old...putting him on Craig's list under lost and found...and then will try the free dog section...he is so sweet.

Right now he is in the ram pen using the ram shelter with lots of hay, food and water...he's pretty happy, but when the sheep came to his fence to sniff him, he was afraid of them.  Anyone want a beautiful pup????


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

How can you not love this face and his eyes????  Really...someone say they want him!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

As you can see...hubby is getting rather partial to him too...hope he has an owner who is missing him...or we are sunk...but we agree...what else could we do?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

you are so right Bon ...what else could you do??     He was still there? That is sad.  

I think you and hubby need a great outdoor pet that loves his rescuers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He really is cute!

ETA- YEP YOUR SUNK!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yeah Southern...we are a bit sunk....surely someone is looking for him right?  But I know people from town drop off their unwanted pups and dogs and cats out our way...that is how we got Crazy Maizey as a pup.

Really hope someone wants him...or...here we go with dog number three 

He is being so good...when the sheep come to look at him he wags his tail, but backs away...there is a sturdy wire fence between them...and even Casey the poodle and Crazy Maizey who hates all stray critters on our property, let alone in their room, loved him...sigh...but really...we could not leave him there one more day...and he loves us already...photos don't show his droppy beautiful brown eyes...he is so big...he will eat us out of house and home.

Opened the birthing jug this evening...wish I'd done it in daylight and got a video...each ewe came to sniff and greet the new baby lamb


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 3, 2013)

All kinds of new arrivals at your place . Glad he found you and i hope that it works out wonderfully for all........however that might be .


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dolly and her new lamb are now again separate from the others...Jess the next one up is separate too with a light on...she should be not too far behind Dolly.  The two yearlings will be a bit later, and they are the two that are so interested in the new pup.  They keep trying to sniff noses with him through the fence, and will share a shelter wall between them tonight.

New little ram lamb has been nursing nicely...stretches when he gets up...have seen him pee a few times today and this evening pooped...so, all systems are working 

My girlfriend (the one with shingles...blisters all gone but pain worse than ever) came by when I phoned with her grandsons to see the new lamb...I held him and they got to pet him and wanted to keep him of course...but...were more thrilled when hubby asked them if they wanted to help put up the chickens and there was a fresh egg...so...he brings them in and starts frying eggs for them 

Of course they were the best eggs they ever had....hahahahahaha...then when they left, he sent raw eggs with them to take home and said that if they could get them home without breaking them, he'd give them each a quarter...both said...a quarter???  How about a dollar? 

Huge pup whined a bit when he heard us out there, but had been quiet and snuggled in his deep hay in his shelter before that...I think he's pretty happy...put a collar on him and then leash when we first brought him home and could tell that was a first for him...but he is sooooo good and did very well.  When he jumped up on on us...took only two NOs and he stopped...he wants to please so badly...yeah...we really  did not need this...but...really did not have a choice.  An elderly neighbour came by this morning to tell us that this would be a good dog for us...we thought it would be a good dog for him...he's been lonely since his wife passed away a year ago...he said no...he'd shoot him first....geeeeeshhhhh....so...will see how this works out????


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry bon...but you did NEED this! He sounds like a good pup, and big dogs only eat alot  for a little while, iy will slow down by 9-10 months!   You have lots of love to give and he needs lots of love...maych perfectly made in heaven! 

Watch...he'll probably be your best dog ever! Probably guard your sheep!

kids today... they certainly do know a quarter doesn't get em much. Lil boogers!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh Southern...I would like to think we needed this...but truly, we did NOT!!!  But could not ignore this another day!!!!

Just told hubby that I want to take him in the house...


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 3, 2013)

I took an injured cat in the house 8 years ago- just until he healed up.

He is still here.   

I understand, what else could you do?  The poor baby had tons of love to give and no one wanted it- except you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jodie you are right...but if we had wanted another dog...would have gone for an LDG...

Went to check in with them all...and he didn't hear me...he is asleep in the back of his shelter in deep hay...sigh...this is lambing time...not new stray dog time...but...didn't feel we had a choice... he is really a beautiful guy...photos don't do him justice...and he needed us.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 3, 2013)

He is adorable


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Scouring the internet...he has short hair...comes up as a short haired St. Bernard...yeah...just what we need, right? Posted him on Craig's list in case someone is looking for him...no calls yet...someone must be missing him right?

His colouring and body configuration are like short haired St. Bernards exactly... yup...just what we need, right? But yes Owned...he is a cutie...big sigh...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 3, 2013)

Mail him to NY, HankTheTank wants a dog.....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Wish I could!!!!  He is a sweet thing


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

See bon you were thinking LGD... G-d had a different plan! LGD's are great but a real PITA! yes, I said "A".  I thought it would take at least a few more hours before he wedged his way into your heart, oops, I meant house. The heart thing is already a done deal!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 3, 2013)

BTW- I was looking for an Anatolian when I got my "D" baby! I couldn't be happier with the L-rds provision!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well...he is not in the house, but my heart...yup!

He's quiet until he hears us, then whines a bit...poor boy...but this has to be better than lying in the cold on the side of the road beside a dead dog.  Really, we should have taken him sooner, but glad we got him before he also was hit on the road...he was so lost, running back and forth down this road.

All is quiet in the sheep shelters...the new lamb is a big boy and glad he and mama are doing so well...next up is Jess...she's a Kat and had twins last year...had we not been there things could have gone badly...she almost squished the first when she went back into hard labour...we pulled him out of the way...then when she had the next, the first was yowling and she wnt to him...I quickly got the bag off the nose and mouth of the second one...then she finished cleaning her off too...first time for twins for her and her second lambing...poor thing was not sure what was happening.

I'm so tired...setting the alarm and going to bed...nite all


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2013)

Put the large pup with photos on CL...got many calls...couple just left with him...I love happy endings


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2013)

I loved him for YOU bon!!

hopefully he is in a good home.... it still won't be as good as yours!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad you found him a good home.

My wife rescued a Black Lab from a really bad situation 5 years ago.  He was going to stay until she found him a good home.  I guess ours is a good home.  He never left.  

I always have to remind her that she can not do rescue because she wants to keep them all.  We have four large dogs that live in our house.


----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 4, 2013)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Glad you found him a good home.


Me too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm glad he has a good home now too...and Southern, I wanted him forever and couldn't leave him alone...who could deny those big brown droopy eyes and puppy kisses??  I was already getting more allergies from him.  And I can't let a dog stay outside, even in a warm shelter in thunderstorms...dog would be in my house and I would be in the hospital :/

First lamb is spunky and terribly cute!  Love that jumping and hopping around...as Kristi would say...ants in the pants 

Watching Jess closely now...wonder if she has twins in there again?  Think PINK!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 4, 2013)

I know Bon...  just messin' with you. Allergies-no way to live and keeping an animal that is oing to aggrivate them worse is not good sense, and we know you have good sense! You'd even have more sense with a couple of goats!   had to slip that in!

Sheepies... lambies... sunny day.... what more could one ask for?  Thinking pink!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple of goats???? 

Seriously though...he was just the sweetest pup!  Really glad we didn't just leave him there beside the dead dog...probably would be two dead dogs now.  Instead of just dumping them off on a road in the country, the owners really could have advertised them easily and found them homes.  Hubby took him off CL and yet people are still phoning tonight.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad he found a good home and he was adorable looking.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes he was a really nice looking HUGE pup...never could get a photo that showed that face cuteness or those big, brown, droopy eyes...super nice disposition...he was in the ram pen with the ram shelter and this morning there he was...sitting and wagging his tail and watching the sheep...they came up to the fence to try sniff his nose and he backed off from them...just sat and watched them wagging his tail.  He liked them, but was also a little leary of them.  These people that came to get him fell in love with the photos...they'd lost their great dane before Christmas from old age...a house dog...a great dane...wow...that is one huge house dog.  He'll be an inside dog...if he grows into those huge paws...they will have another super huge dog!  The woman (with her hair dyed bring pink...no kidding) started baby talking to him and he just lapped that all up 

Jess is up next...just checked them all ... nothing tonight...last year she spent a good week positioning her lambs and had twins...have not seen that this year yet...maybe a single this year???  Would love two ewe lambs from her.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 5, 2013)

Is Jess a goat?      I just had to ask.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow BOn! I've missed so much! I guess I've been busy weaving! Congrats on your first successful lambie! He's adorable.  I'm so glad you started a journal because it's so great to hear your updates.

And the puppy....ohhhhh.....what a story! I'm so glad you rescued him and found him a good home. You truly are a wonderful, kind person Bon. He sounds like he's going to make a wonderful pet for that couple. 

Have you been sleeping on the air mattress? It's been bitter cold here the last couple of nights. Hope you are getting enough rest!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

Jess is a sheep...no goats here.  And Bridge, thankfully have not had to sleep on the air mattress so far in this cold...only lamb born so far was in the morning at a decent time...and no coyotes howling  

Late last night check and early this morning check doesn't show any lambs super close to arriving.  We get a bit warmer in a few days, so hoping the lambies wait for warmer temps!

Little ram lamb is so cute hopping and jumping around  Dolly is being a really good mama as usual and the little guy is doing well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 5, 2013)

> no coyotes howling






> Little ram lamb is so cute hopping and jumping around


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got caught up.  Good for you for stopping---no way I could have driven by either.  I am so glad to hear that you found a home for that cute little guy.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh bon! I've been catching up too...how sad about the puppy...so glad you all stopped and then were able to find him a home. He is a handsome little guy! Glad you don't have any coyotes howling yet too. Keep the stories coming!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 5, 2013)

My next story will probably be after Jess lambs...she acts like she is close, then doesn't???  I think she has been reading BYH goat section and is trying out the doe code 

I'm so tired and ready for an early bedtime...but then it would mean setting the alarm often...how do people do this that have 60 plus animals birthing????

And yes, I am happy for that pup that he was taken in too...have to admit I miss him though.  Not many huge dog breeds that don't shed...stupid allergies!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 5, 2013)

Hmm....could you kennel train a lamb and keep it as a house lamb? That might solve the 'big dog' problem!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Bon...been checking in through the day... waiting on Jess with you! But since I don't have to check the barn... I'm going to bed.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Nothing new with Jess yet...guess what I saw was positioning????  Hope so, since that could mean twins from her again...would be so great if she had twin ewes 

Hubby got up during the night to check, and I got up early this morning to check.  

Late last night when we were out checking, heard lots of coyotes down the road a bit from us...family there has a large flock of Dorpers and I bet they had a birthing to cause that.  Yes, the coyotes are around and do the howling if they birth after dark.  So considerate of Dolly to have her lamb in the daylight 

Well...a year ago I was not happy to lose three friends...a funeral before Christmas, one in January and and one in February.  Seems it is the season...went to a funeral before Christmas this year, and just got word that a elderly woman from our Church passed away last night.  Burial will be at our little Church cemetary, and we always do a meal after...so, have to start cooking for that today 

A woman from our Church also broke her arm and several ribs helping her hubby when his old cattle trailer with a wooden floor broke through and they had wild cows running all over the place on their yard and road...might as well do cooking to bring to them too at the same time.  His cows are totally wild, and if I was a cow I'd be wild too the way he handles them 

A warmer front must be coming through...I see the temps will start getting warmer next week before the next round of rain and thunderstorms....going to get me some sun while the getting is good 

Hoping to get myself to Church this morning, so if nothing is new with Jess and I get my rear in gear with feeding and watering critters, should make it.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2013)

It is so good of you take care of these people in need.  Something as simple as a meal means so much to people who have tough things to deal with.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

The whole community comes together, and the entire Church family too...very blessed to have moved to this area with such wonderful, warm people


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 6, 2013)

Communitty is such a powerful awesome thing!!!!!

Lol, people with 60+ sheep at lambing time, are zombies!!!!!    If ya stager the rams, ya can give yourself a goodnights sleep every once in awhile (sometimes)!!!
But, in the end, it is all worth it!!!!:bun


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 6, 2013)

That is just awesome that you have such a loving church family.  We have been kind of at our current church but it just isn't quite like that.  Our first church closed down after the pastor retired and a new person took over---he turned it into a bonified cult and the church went from over 2000 members to a handful before going bankrupt.  It broke my heart.  Our family had actually helped in the building of that church and ever since then, we have been kind of floating to find a church that was a homey as what we had.  I miss my church family.  

Hope you can get some rest soon.  These critters sure do know how to wear us out.  Aren't coyote calls creepy sounding!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 6, 2013)

Hope you have fun with all that cooking! I KNOW the recipients appreciate it...and it's nice to do things for people who appreciate it! Pearce, hopefully you'll be able to find what you all are looking for. Sometimes searching for the right 'fit' can take some time! We live in an area where you can't stretch w/o hitting at least three churches - doesn't mean everyone is so open though. Everyone in our area is all related too...so that often helps THEM out! 

I'd freak out if I heard coyotes howling in the night out here! Then again Gus would probably be going NUTS...driving ME nuts with all the barking! The dogs up the hill across the open land next to us will howl every once in a while...it's kinda eerie.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Back from Church and adult Sunday School...besides a viewing tonight, and funeral and meal after tomorrow...and friend in bad shape after her being run over by a cow...her surgery on Wednesday if her heart doctor gives the okay with her pacemaker...meals and visits for her...another dear friend was in emergency this morning bleeding...hope it is not bowel cancer...so, will be there too with meals...glad I finally made it to Church...and have to admit that I didn't pay close attention during Adult sunday school since I was offered a baby to feed and cuddle and I totally loved that...how precious are these tiny people!!!! 

The older kids always come around to talk and get a hug before and after Church since they obviously know that Miss Bonnie is crazy about them all...the teens too...I feel so blessed!

Pearce...you would so totally love this little rural Church family...I'm guessing the total number is about 40 people...with 30 of us regulars...everyone knows everyone...we all look out for each other...just like the little Church I grew up in.  I hope you find one like this...a very close loving Church family and they took us outsiders in so quickly...a Canadian and a Florida guy...just a perfect fit 

Okay...wish I could have gotten fresh broccolli yesterday...stupid stores here...Southern's recipe would be such a good comfort food.  Frozen stuff just wouldn't cut it...need to add that to my garden this spring for sure!!!

No ladies in waiting doing anything much right now...I'm so tired...LOLOL...but need to get going on cooking and baking here.

Oh...and thought about my silly comment about what do people do when they have 60 plus animals birthing...geeshhh...my Dad had many more cattle than that all birthing at the same time...we had that alarm set hourly, took turns...tiring...but that is what we did.  As an adult I always took my work holiday time during calving time to be there and help out with taking night shifts.

I've never used that 5 hour energy drink...anyone know if they are safe or worth a dang?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 6, 2013)

I've never taken the 5-hour energy shots...I heard there is some lawsuit or somethign against the owner/founder of the company for mislabeling or something like that. It's nothing but caffiene anyways. (maybe some b-vitamins thrown in for good measure.) Sounds like you all are having a rough time out there...but I'm glad to hear you're part of such a strong, caring community! You could always make scalloped potatoes for one of your casserole dishes. Yum....what about sheppard's pie? YUM! 

Good luck...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good idea Coco...have a ton of potatoes...shepard's pie we love, but all our ground meat is lamb and too many people around here are in horror that we eat lamb, so that's a no go.

Was going to bake bread, but no time for that since hubby wants to go to the viewing early...not enough time for the dough to rise a few times and bake...can't stay away too long anyway since I'm watching Jess in case she goes quickly...she did that last year.

Glad I have so many tons of frozen chicken/veggie soup in the freezer...will go well for the sick people.  Doing a pasta/egg/ veggie salad for tomorrow and bake a dessert.

Just taking a back break here...two hours in a pew does a number on my old horse injured back...yup people...be careful...what heals when you are young will come back to bite you when you get older


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 6, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Good idea Coco...have a ton of potatoes...shepard's pie we love, *but all our ground meat is lamb and too many people around here are in horror that we eat lamb, so that's a no go.*
> 
> Was going to bake bread, but no time for that since hubby wants to go to the viewing early...not enough time for the dough to rise a few times and bake...can't stay away too long anyway since I'm watching Jess in case she goes quickly...she did that last year.
> 
> ...


Just don't tell people it's lamb in the shepard's pie. They'd never know the difference and maybe you could convert some people to lamb meat if they asked for the recipe!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good idea Marlow...and Coco...decided to not do the 5 hour energy shot...I already take vitamins and drink enough coffee...guess what I want is a clone of myself to cook and bake tonight...got a start before, but back was aching...and just came back from the viewing...so sad.

We go down to 21 for a low tonight, so hope Jess does not lamb.  Little ram lamb is full of beans...trying to get them all to play with him...he's so cute and jumps and runs and makes up his own games...so stinking CUTE!!!!

Well...there are four of us regulars for putting on meals at our Church and two are down...so that leaves one woman and myself.  Tomorrow will be a busy day...really hope Jess waits!!!!

Taking my achey breaky back to the heating pad and chair and try find something decent on tv...and see if I can talk myself into washing and chopping a ton of onions and celery...peel a couple dozen eggs...get the bread sliced and ready for toasting tomorrow with cheese and garlic on them...otherwise I will be crazy busy early tomorrow morning.

Nite all...the heating pad and tylenol beckon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 6, 2013)

Like Pearce, I really miss having a good church!  Like Coco said...they are everywhere but none I would really want to be a part of.
Awesome you have a great place!

Hope your back feels better Bon.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 7, 2013)

You are Superwoman!1


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 7, 2013)

have you seen My Big, Fat, Greek Wedding? "He don't eat no meat?! That's OK, I make lamb...."
I can't believe anyone WOULDN'T eat lamb! They're sure cute...but dang...they're tastey too. Not for everyone though...my mom used to HATE it...refused to cook it (the smell...and said it tasted "gamey"...whatever!). Left that to my dad and I! I would eat nothing BUT lamb if I could afford it! I guess I WILL have to get into sheep farming...but I get attached! Dang-nab-it! Maybe I can trade some of my spinning skills for lamb?! hmmmm....I'll have to work something out! 
I hope you were able to get SOME cooking done. Looks like I might need to start cooking for a guy in my office...his wife is in the hospital, pretty sick. I'm hoping she recovers...and I think she will. (he's a pessimist!) Don't know if he'd like my cooking....I'm kind of a 'wing-it' cook! (But I make some GOOD food...)  
Don't forget to tell us how all that cooking is going!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 7, 2013)

Back from the Church dinner...and I am no superwoman 

Went well...with half of our usual crew out with illness and injuries, we cooked and baked our brains out...hubby and a few other hubbys were there to help set up and help with clean up after too...whew...taking my back to the heating pad NOW!!!!

No lambs happening...but now it seems to be a race if Jess or Lady Di will go first...Lady Di's girlie parts are looking downright "angry"...and Jess's udder looks like it might explode.  Starts getting warming tomorrow, so hope they have them then before the rains start up again at the end of the week.

Hot shower, tylenol and heating pad, here I come 

oh...and Coco...decided not waste any lamb on people who have never tried it, nor plan to ever...they can't get past the the word ...lamb....like I'm going to cook up a newborn baby, right?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh Bon, I hope you get some serious rest! You really ARE superwoman!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 7, 2013)

Bridge, if you saw my kitchen right now after the cooking extrazaganza...you would not call me superwoman, but it will have to wait until tomorrow.  Kitchen looks like the Madhatter totally lost it in there


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 8, 2013)

So essentially Bon...your kitchen looks like mine does...everyday! 
I agree...save the lamb for your own enjoyment! I think lamb is just one of those things...kinda like rabbit - "but they're so cute and cuddly..."  I love all my animals...but I also (jokingly) feel their haunches to see how much "meat" is on them (even the cats)! Give them a nice "thud" on their sides....feel the 'flesh' on them....they think it's GREAT....they think they're getting a massage! I love my animals dearly....but you NEVER know when a disaster will strike - hence surround yourself with tastey pets! 
You know you've SERIOUSLY got me thinking of getting a meat lamb now....


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey Bon, just checking in on you! 

Waiting on the lambing...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

No new lambs yet...now it is a race between Jess and Lady Di...was sure Jess would go last night with lying funny and making those grunting noises...but nope...hopefully positioning which may mean twins...twin girls? 

Lady Di does not have the udder to support a lamb from the looks of it...but her lady parts are mighty angry...sigh...glad we have all supplies on hand just in case that happens.

Got two large round bales of hay today...now have enough for the rest of the winter...neighbour down the road has been phoning early and waking us now two mornings in a row to see if we are getting hay and wanting to help with his tractor and round bale pokey things...sigh...so, did that...got the bales and he is here before we get home...we can do this ourselves, but he is a lonely widower...so...he helps...gets those bales in with such force...we thank him...and after he leaves spend several hours repairing the back of the hay shed where he pushed them through since the rains start again tonight...nice of him to help...but lots of damage to fix later, but we got it done 

Going to be a long night with two so close...glad Chickapee was rebred which means she'll be next month.  Will have to band our first little ram lamb soon...people say to wait longer, but with our little rams...they are born with big kahoonies that are dropped and grow quickly.  He is so cute, less than a week old and already growing so much and such a little stinker...he plays, hops, runs and tries to engage all the ewes...tried to get videos yesterday, but camera batteries didn't last long in the cold 

Cooked enough to be able to start driving meals around tomorrow for the sick and injured...have to stop griping about my back and remember those that are in such bad shape!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh no that stinks about the hay shed. :/

I bet your back is reeeeally hurting now. Standing and cooking is a lot of strain on it. I hope you can rest it a bit.

So... girls are still making you wait. silly sheep!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Southern, you are so right about my back...and hubby's...last couple of days have been hectic...but so glad the dishwasher is doing its thing...will unload when dry and repack and give it a whirl again...if that thing breaks I am sunk 

So...seats out of the minivan except driver and passenger seats...check

Air mattress filled and in there with comfy pillows and blankets...check

Birthing kit ready to go...check

Girlfriend with shingles calling all day to see if there are new lambs... check 

Same girlfriend bought a jean set of overalls for her grandbaby for photos of her with lambs...check... 

New Christmas Henry rifle locked and loaded in case of coyotes...check

Hearing coyotes howling a mile from us at the other sheep farm...check

Really tired and wanting to go to bed in a real bed...check :/

Yup...girls are making us wait...they are put up...lawn chairs in place...apricot brandy to toast any that arrive...I believe we are ready 

Watch them not lamb tonight...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm getting as bad as the baby ram lamb...ants in my pants 

Come on girls...let's get this birthing show on the road...I am so ready!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 9, 2013)

Sooo? any lambies??


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well...Jess has fooled us again...guess she was just positioning her lambs 

Was out there most of the night...in the rain...started raining at midnight...Jess curling her lip, grunting, raising her neck...huge udder but girlie parts not as angry as would be normal, but she's a different kinda girl anyway...by 4 am we were chilled by the damp and cold...Jess at that point was comfortable and sleeping...eyes closed...sigh...so, we came inside and went to bed.  Would still be sleeping, but all critters know it's feeding time.

Meanwhile, Jess is nice and comfy in her fluffy bedding and chewing her cud


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 9, 2013)

hmmmm...does taking them for LOOOOONG walks work like it's SUPPOSED to for women? (you know...to induce them....)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Coco...we tried that...no kidding...someone told me when I was overdue with my son to do jumping jacks and take bumpy car rides...did it...did not speed it up...shovelled grain too like a madwoman as it was harvest time, and nope...nada.  

Tried to sleep today...I do not do well on less than 3 hours sleep...but for some reason couldn't...feel like the walking dead...zombie woman...getting on rain gear and taking care of critters and trying not to slip in mud...still raining and will continue for the next five days...will have to put down the bedding tomorrow everywhere...sheep are sure footed, but me today...not so much 

I was so sure yesterday evening that Jess would lamb...was so excited...what a cold, wet, tiring let down...still checking her often and no change in her girlie parts...not as puffed out or red as it will be close to lambing....waaaaaaaa.... last night I thought my next post would be photos...came in the rain middle of the night to make sure my camera batteries were charging.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 10, 2013)

Here's hoping you are getting some much needed sleep, and when you wake up and feel rested there will be lamb surprises!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 10, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> hmmmm...does taking them for LOOOOONG walks work like it's SUPPOSED to for women? (you know...to induce them....)


I WISH that worked, LOL!  I was a week overdue with my son and tried all of the old wives tale stuff, including going on some pretty vigorous hours long walks.  I was desperate.  Ended up going in to be induced and having a C-section instead,. 


 Hoping for some babies soon for you.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmmm.....I never got to do the long walk thing....I wasn't allowed to go full-term with my DD. Too risky - then almost died AFTER delivery! What fun that was! A girlfriend of mine would always end up in labor after digging up potatoes her husband had planted! 

I hope you get some sleep Bon! Maybe you need to build a little shed off of your 'lambing stalls'...that you can put a heater and a REAL bed in! Maybe help you get more sleep...I know what you mean about slipping around outside too. I was mud-skating yesterday as well. 

Good luck with the lambing!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, I guess I just have to resine myself to WAITING for your up and coming pictures!!!  
Good luck! My lambs wont be born for a couple months yet, so I can't wait for pics yours!!!!
Lol, you need to insall one of those baby monitors that has the live video screen! I am going to give it a try this year!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Well...still no lambs...I believe they have been reading the doe code for sure now.  Could not sleep yesterday...think I went passed the point of being tired into some strange zone...put up the two girls again...put on their light....pouring rain...so tired of that...more days of it in forecast.

At 1 am still awake...checked on Jess and Lady Di...Lady Di had a six inch mucous string...she still has a very small udder...glad we have replacer on hand...nothing happening, so went to bed and set the alarm for 3 am...went out...still pouring rain...nothing from either of them.  Went back to bed...checked again at 5 am...still raining...then at 7 am...nothing, nada, just more rain...we put down two bales of bedding to soak up muddy areas, and more hay under the shelters.

Really do have to sleep sometime today...feel a bit off balance and afraid this is taking down our immune systems during a bad flu year...do not want that again!!!

Hope I can put up some newborn lambie photos SOON...despite the rain, it is 70 degrees today...nice temperature for babies 

Little ram lamb is one week old today!  Can't believe how much he has already grown in height and length....and he is just full of beans...bugging the girls, running around, jumping, hopping and doing the stotting boing de boing thing!  If it stops raining will try to get a video of that stinker...oh so cute


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

Get some sleep Bon! You're right about wearing down your immune system if you don't! Also...eat some yogurt or something with "probiotics" in it...that should help. I think I got another flu virus the last two days. Feeling better today...SLIGHTLY. Still have my cough though. Get some rest!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

bon, I think you stress more than your sheep do. 

You do need some sleep.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes, I believe that I do stress more than the sheep do... 

Picked up the little ram lamb today, and couldn't believe how much bigger and heavier he is than when he was born one week ago today.  Checked out his little kahoonies... they have grown so much 

So...figured we'd best get the bander while it still fits on him...poor little guy...I hold them, hubby does the banding...I think it hurts him as much as the little rams...good thing we didn't wait much longer.  Not sure if it is the Dorper/Kat cross or what...but last year waited for the ram lamb to get older because read on here that it can cause problems later...we've never had a problem doing them young, and their gonads are down already at birth...last year we were almost too late for using the bander.  

He is not the bouncy little guy now that we were enjoying and laughing at this morning...but hope the liquid baby ibuprofen helps him soon 

Really hope all the rest are girls....thinking PINK... we could keep all the good ones since we have to get a new ram this spring anyway.

Didn't sleep today...getting punchy and stupid...tripping on stupid things...at least with all the bedding now, shouldn't be doing anymore mud skiing.  Have the two girls up now and lights on...lots of fresh bedding and hay under the shelters and fresh water...not sure if that bit of mucousy string on Lady Di last night means very soon, or kinda soon? I really want to see more udder on her before she lambs.

Going to go check the girls soon and see if little ram lamb is being his normal silly self yet


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

oh...forgot to mention...it is still raining and now the wind is picking up...barometric pressure is making a fast plunge...wondering if that brings on labour?

At least our rain chances tonight are only 90 percent...geesh...better than 100 percent I guess.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

That's very young to band. Maybe not for sheep though.

Hopefully ewe lambs and hopefully not in the middle of the night and in the rain. :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Straw...we were told by local breeders and researching on the internet to band hair sheep between 1 to 7 days...so, we did...never had a problem.  When I do the "feel" right after they are born to see if we have a girl or boy, they are already decended.  Once they are standing and nursing, it is pretty obvious when it's a ram.  Not sure if this is something to do with their particular breed or what???  

We always banded by day 5 to 7...once we knew that nursing and bonding was well established.  Our ram lambs have all been born rather...ummm...well endowed...gosh...where is the blushing smilie? 

Oh...and little ram lamb is feeling better now I can tell...feel so badly for him.  Shall see if these girls are just playing with my sanity....Dolly had hers 9 days earlier than I thought she would...but now Jess is due according to my calendar...but she always goes over time.  No idea with Lady Di since this is her first time lambing.

Took out some lamb chops that I guess I should get to...hate to say it, because Watson our ram was lovely to look at...not so lovely butting us...but...he really is just as mild and tender as lamb.  Totally can't believe we are actually eating him????


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow...wind is roaring out there now...scarey winds and rain...and barometric pressure dropped like a stone...yup...going to be another long night


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

yummmm.....I was thinking I could go for some lamb steaks! Or juicy steaks in general. 

Bon...you know what's going to happen right? You're going to PASS OUT and that's when all the action is going to happen. Maybe your ladies are waiting until you're well-rested and in a happier mood....

I say have some apricot brandy....sleep until the sun rises...and welcome the new day all fresh!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 10, 2013)

I always band my ram lambs a 3-7 days as well, the hair sheep and wool sheep! I find that the older they are, the more uncomfortable they are!
Good luck in your "thinging pink", but, I bet you will end up with at least one more ram lamb!!!
It is storming here too, horibble winds, but we have snow not rain!!:/


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 10, 2013)

Coco...no..no...can't pass out when all the action happens!

Four Winds...I grew up on the Saskatchewan prairies...a farm about 30 miles south of Saskatoon....had my fill of 40 below weather and snow...but right now..snow sounds better than all this rain and mud!!!!

Salad is made...baked potatoes almost done...then will start the chops...c'mon Coco...you have about 20 minutes to join us


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 10, 2013)

dang that not having that 'beam me up' technology ready yet! 
I am eating mashed taters and ham....not as yummy as lamb...but still...it'll do. 
I'll have to take you up on supper one of these days Bon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 10, 2013)

> dang that not having that 'beam me up' technology ready yet!


Yes!! I say that all the time!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 11, 2013)

Bon, you know what your sheep are thinking "Oh here comes that busybody again! Let's wait until she's passed out til we lamb, because we don't want her making a big fuss over everything!"   You know you'll probably miss out on the big event because you will be out like a light from your exhaustion.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Bridge, you are probably right 

Fell into bed around 10 pm last night...hubby checked at midnight and got me...Lady Di had a little more "stringy" mucous...so...out we go again and glad to be in the van out of the rain and wind...at 3:30 gave up and came back to the house and went to bed.  

All this lack of sleep and chilled to the bone from rain and wind...we are feeling like car wrecks this morning...still nothing going on with the girls...going to feed and water critters, let the dogs do their morning run...then back to bed.

Lady Di is one we want to watch as we both have a feeling she may need help with her first one, plus her udder is small...it is tight with teats now sticking out at right angles, but still a pretty small udder.  I told her not to feel badly as it was a "cute" little udder nonetheless 

Little ram lamb was feeling back to his silly normal self during the night...even in the rain, he was bouncing around and jumping and running until his mama called him back to the shelter out of the rain.  So glad he is feeling better 

Forecast says a high of 73 today and 74 tomorrow...and this is January????  More rain and thunderstorms, then after the weekend it clears and we go to highs of 41 and lows in the mid 20s :/


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 11, 2013)

Lol, here is to lady Di having her lamb/lambs in the next day or so!!!!!
Lol, also, you out of some of your misery/stress!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Wow bon you have to be so tired. After all the lambing is done you should sleep for a week. 

I trained here last night.  Wasn't supposed to but...

ETA: Typed too fast. Meant to say "It rained here last night"


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ummm Straw...could be sleep deprivation...but you trained what?  

Let Jess and Lady Di out of the birthing areas this morning...rain has stopped for now and we actually have sunshine 

Walked them all to the back for excersize, then Jess came back to her birthing stall...lied down, did a few grunts, lip curls, neck stretches...hmmmm...more positioning or is this the beginning of the real thing?

Tag team resting today...hubs is taking a nap...if nothing is happening, then when he gets up I'll try grab a few winks...but with a pot of coffee in me now, kinda doubt sleep will happen.

We have rains and storms coming back in tonight and tomorrow...but for today...the sun and warm temps are wonderful


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

I bet Jess goes within 12 hours


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Typed too fast. Meant to say "It rained here last night"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> I bet Jess goes within 12 hours


Me too. I'm thinking soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope you both are right...would be nice weather for it for sure....but after all that promising behaviour, now she's back to eating like horse...but she is chewing more quickly and breathing heavier than the others...maybe???

@ Straw...ahhh...raining...yup...it really does get tiring after weeks of it.  More coming our way if that very bad rain loving forecaster is right...hope he's wrong.  

Sheep are loving this sunny weather...so funny to see them relaxing out there with their faces turned up to the sun soaking every bit in...has been awhile.

Back out to see if anything is happening with Jess...love just getting to walk out there without getting on all that rain gear for a change


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

anything going on?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Not yet...but she is uncomfortable...her udder looked huge before, but today...wow...poor girl...told hubby she needs a support bra or something?

This will be her third lambing...if she is like before, she is subtle up until real labour, and then she is hard at it until it's finished...other ewes here do the getting up and down, more pawing....Jess just gets down to business and once started, goes quickly.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 11, 2013)

Well bon...it _wasn't supposed to_ rain here but of course it did so maybe they get your weather wrong too/  hope so.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 11, 2013)

it's been raining off and on here all day!
saw the news reports...looks pretty messy all up and down the eastern seaboard....


----------



## greenbean (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Well...no new lambs...Jess is giving me that....whhhaaaattttt?????  look..."can't a gal grunt, curl her lip now and then, stretch her neck...pass a little gas, without you going into "check" mode????  And Lady Di again with short little strings of mucous...sigh...both girls are put up again for the night...lights on...sigh....yawn.

I believe Lady Di is holding out to punish hubby for his words to her middle of the night in the rain...he told her she best get serious about this, as we'd had her Daddy for supper and no one was excempt 

Enjoyed this beautiful weather...rains are to come in again tonight later and tomorrow and next day both have 100 percent chances of rain...tomorrow will be warm again, then Sunday plunging down into cold weather and freezing...hmmm...maybe the girls are waiting for snow?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

By the way...just have to thank you all for putting up with my ongoing lambing saga...except for my excellent girlfriend here, there is no one who wants to hear this stuff...so...thank you...and I do ramble...


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

They'll both have them tonight, simultaneously, both twins or triplets  







Sorry, couldn't help myself!  I really recommend a lamb cam for you guys. They're not that expensive and I think there's even baby monitors that have a video feed.  They may be more pricey but it wouldn't hurt to call radio shack and see what their base models start at. You guys are going to make yourselves sick if you don't get some rest.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 11, 2013)

YTold my dh that I couldn't believe our first lamb came during a warm up (40-50 in January here isn't so common)... he told me animals are smart.... 

He isn't really an animal person...but hey right now I will roll with my good luck...
will send some lambing thoughts to your girls!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Kristi...first lambing for Lady Di, so expecting a single from her...Jess had the first set of twins here last year, so hoping for twins from her.  

And...I would love, love, love, a barn cam or baby monitor for sure...that's a good idea!

People say we should sleep and that they will lamb just fine...but...this is Lady Di's first lamb and she may need help...plus her udder is not very big, so lamb may need a supplemental bottle...plus when Jess had her twins last year, it was new to her and poor thing was in a dither with two of them...had to pull the first one away in case she squished him when labour started again...then the ewe lamb was born...first one hollering...she went to him without cleaning the ewe's bag from her nose and mouth, so I did that and left the rest for Jess to finish, which she did.  She looked confused...looking back and forth at both...but she did super great once over her confusion of two of the little ones.

The tilt table here for trimming hooves has been a back save and love it...and next on my wish list is a barn cam....but...our old car is trying to give up the ghost and will soon need replacing, and our limited, and very tight budget...have to keep that in mind.

I am totally not complaining though...we are money poor, but life RICH...suits us fine and despite the rainy nights and sleep deprivation, this is still my favourite time of year!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks promise...and I must stop them from knowing the doe code


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 11, 2013)

In the meantime, we have just about given up on #26 goat. We thought she'd have her kids about 3 months ago the way she looked. Still waiting.....

I bet your girls will hang on until that cold front hits, then boom! I really hope everything goes well with your youngest ewe, Bon. and I hope there are some twins for the other!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 11, 2013)

I get told the same thing Bon..... "They'll lamb fine without you". And probably 99.9% of the time that is true. But when you only have a few sheep, every single one of those lambs is important. I did do the running to the barn and checking every half hour when our first lambing season was upon us. Then I read somewhere that usually if you don't see any signs by nine in the evening, they likely weren't going to lamb that night so I would make sure to go out and stare at them at 9:00 pm, lol . 

I still stay up late waiting and watching the monitor, but I don't go out unless there's trouble..... At least not until they're done. LOL, then I have to go take pictures. So far this time, I happened to be out there for a couple and then the last one was acting like she was going to lamb for DAYS before she actually did. I stayed up until ten that night watching the lamb cam, but all was fine so I went to bed. Got up at midnight to use the restroom and took a peek at the monitor and there were new twins . 

I can honestly say that the camera has reduced my stress level by about a thousandfold.  It has probably averted a catastrophe as well. I happened to glance at it a week or so ago and the lambs were boinging all over. One of the little ewe lambs boinged right into a corner by a water bucket and started struggling. I couldn't tell if she was stuck in the bucket or what but I threw my shoes on and SPRINTED out there.  She was still struggling but not in the bucket at all. She had managed to get her front leg stuck in a space between two of the panels. If I hadn't happened to see it on the monitor, she could have struggled until she broke it or at the very least done some serious damage. I got it out and waited for her to limp away, but it was right back to boinging for her 

I'm praying for speedy, uneventful lambing a for you and your hubs .


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 11, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> By the way...just have to thank you all for putting up with my ongoing lambing saga...except for my excellent girlfriend here, there is no one who wants to hear this stuff...so...thank you...and I do ramble...


It's so much fun to hear about other people's lambings (especially when some of us have to wait a few more weeks!). And I am glad to hear that there are other people who spoil their sheep, although ours aren't too spoiled...it's hard when you have around 40 to spoil them. I *know* that they don't usually need help, but I still like to be there just in case. Last year I was there for 19 out of 22 births.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just got back in the house...12:30 am...but...tada...drumroll....Jess had a single huge beautiful ewe lamb....EWE....woo hoo...Jess and totally beautiful big baby doing great 

I had expected twins again this time from her...but man...Jess is a trooper having that big girl 

Of course it started raining...and I am soaked and chilled and just so darn tired...but super happy all went well 

Photos will come...but not tonight...I am so dead tired 

Lady Di is doing nothing...but that's okay...want her udder to get bigger...and I am so stinking happy Jess is okay, and her lamb is not only healthy and already bouncing around....but a keeper EWE...woo hoo!!! 

Jess is a red/brown Kat...daddy was a dorper...baby girl is white with cute black markings...that was one big baby...healthy...has nursed...bouncing around already and did not hear one coyote 

Going to get out of these wet clothes...didn't dress for rain since when this started it was not raining....so...a good night 

I love baby lambies


----------



## greenbean (Jan 12, 2013)

Congrats!!  Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm so happy for you Bon!  and I'm hoping you're getting some much deserved sleep.


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 12, 2013)

Hooray!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 12, 2013)

Yahoo!! That's great Bon . Congratulations, one down and one to go. Bet you don't have to wait too long either . Looking forward to pictures!!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

Finally!!! Congrats!!!!
Very impatient for pictures!! Hope you are getting som emuch needed rest!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks all...and now it's 2 down...2 to go, but youngest ewe won't be until next month.  Woke up sick and throwing up 

Pouring rain all day...still is, and will continue raining tomorrow...warm temps today, then cold tommorow and perhaps some snow.

Not a great photo...half asleep and feeling sick, but got a few photos...better ones to come once this rain stops...and already the first lamb is very interested in the new one...baby ewe has been bouncing and jumping around already...gotta love em


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 12, 2013)

You know I don't think she'll really fit into your breeding program....but mine on the other hand ... She would definitely fit into my breeding program


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

I hope you are feeling better soon!!!!
Your new ewe lamb is beautiful!!!
What breed is her mother?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

LOL Brownsheep...yes, she will fit our breeding program for sure 

FourWinds...Mama is Katahdin and the Papa was a Dorper...not a spot of the Mama's red in her...baby gets her looks from her Papa.  Although, Papa was all white except for black around each eye and ear tips...this little girl has quite a bit of black.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 12, 2013)

Oh so cute Bon!  She does look like a big, big girl!

Really that mom is a Katahdin? Funny because she looks just like my Tunis. She sheds her wool? Amazing the resemblance is striking with my sheep, but I can't really see the whole girl.

Hope you feel better soon Bon!


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 12, 2013)

Way too cute! Feel better soon!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 12, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Oh so cute Bon!  She does look like a big, big girl!
> 
> Really that mom is a Katahdin? Funny because she looks just like my Tunis. She sheds her wool? Amazing the resemblance is striking with my sheep, but I can't really see the whole girl.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Bon!


Lol, That is why I was asking too!! Thought she was a Tunis!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thought she resembled the Tunis too...and she is woolier than our other sheep, as are her babies.  When trimmed at 2 years old, they lose the "wool" and shed hair...doing it before then is a waste of time.

My girl Suzie was woolie when we got her...Kat/Dorper cross...when she turned two, I took the woolie off, and after that she only grew hair and shed that off well.  Jess, this mama ewe was a very woolie lamb...trimmed her up this past spring, except for the top of her back since it got hot quickly and I was afraid of sunburn....so...she looks like she has a mohawk..will get the rest off after this winter.

Most of that wool just pulls out easily, except for her back legs.  Jess's parents were both Kats...but who knows what was in their line?

Jess the mama has two blind teats...didn't know to look for that when we bought her...and she doesn't shed off as much as others...plus her feet need way more trimming that the others...didn't know to look for that either...I'm glad we were stupid...Jess is a real sweetheart and such a good mama with an udder much larger than the others.  I sometimes wonder if she has some kind of milk sheep in there too?

We now know what to look for when buying...but glad we didn't when we got her


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

And...thank you for the good wishes...I'm not feeling too great and really hope Lady Di waits a few days for me to get better


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

First of all, I hope you feel better quick bon. You need some sleep.

But that little girl is adorable! And she is a big one for sure!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 12, 2013)

She is so beautiful!  Congratulations!  And yes, please get yourself to feeling better and rested (I'd say try counting sheep but that would probably keep you awake instead).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 12, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is so beautiful!  Congratulations!  And yes, please get yourself to feeling better and rested (I'd say try counting sheep but that would probably keep you awake instead).


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 12, 2013)

Pearce...yup...counting sheep would not work


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

Rough night with fever and chills...but I did sleep 

Today Jess is allowing the other sheep to check out her baby and the ram lamb seems fond of her.  She is one day old now and already gave the water a sniff and licked her lips...nuzzled the sheep pellets and is checking out nibbling hay...then decide that is not what she wanted and went to nurse.

Not going to Church today...feeling rough and don't need to give this to anyone, nor pick up anything new.

Temperature is dropping....rain may turn into sleet soon and then snow tonight and tomorrow...what happened???  Past two days have been in the 70s...so much rain...glad we went overboard on bedding all over the place, and so glad we have good shelters to keep them all dry

Nothing from Lady Di...will keep checking her, but so glad I was able to sleep last night!










Excuse the hair rubbed off on the fence...didn't notice where she was when I took the photo.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 13, 2013)

Awesome . Love the markings! It's bitterly cold here today and the wind is howling.


----------



## verkagj (Jan 13, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon. It's awful having new babies and being too sick to enjoy them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 13, 2013)

Just in case you don't see this....  
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23860


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 13, 2013)

No...I hadn't seen it...thanks for the laugh


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Nothing new in the sheep yard...calendar says Lady Di should be due around the 22nd, but so far...others lambed much earlier than my calendar said.  Looked all calm last night, so went to sleep and hoped for the best.

After going into the mid 70s a few days ago...hard to take this cold, and freezing rain in our forecast for this afternoon and night and tommorow.

This is not a plug since I am not affiliated with LLBean...but anyone as weather wimpy as me should go check out their fleece lined jeans...I totally love mine in this weather, and they have them half price now.  

Wondering how I ever survived living in Saskatchewan and Northwest Ontario...not to mention 2 years way, way up north in Big Trout Lake, Ontario....40 below and colder, sometimes for weeks on end.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 14, 2013)

I looked at the jeans and now I think that I need some. This week the high will be 15. That is too cold I think I need some for the goats too.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 14, 2013)

I usually wear long undies under my jeans  But Tim did get me some great LLBean boots for Christmas that I totally love. They're ankle high and warm and waterproof! You really can't beat LLBean for durability.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

I've tried lovely waffle type pink ladie's long johns under my jeans...very fashionable, but not warm enough...have tried silk long johns under my jeans...ladeeda...also not warm enough.

Hubby has lined jeans and wanted me to get some and I resisted since they make you look a bit bulky...so he got me a pair last Christmas anyway...and I totally LOVE them...not only much warmer than anything I've tried before, but also some wind break with the fleece lining and heavy denim.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Didn't go above freezing today...sometimes the rain is freezing and sometimes not...don't get that, but it is rather miserable weather and the same in store for tomorrow.

Nothing new on Lady Di but on all checks today, no more clear mucus strings...hope she waits for rain/sleet to stop and temps get a little more reasonable.

Little lamb stinkers have discovered that they can play together...just too cute!!!!  Have been watching them from the window.  When it starts raining harder, both mamas call them and they come running to them back into the shelter.

Fighting off a virus still...taking everything possible to stop it!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey Bon...I hope you're feeling better! Keep warm in those fleece-lined jeans. Those things are AWESOME! Back in my thinner days...I used to get JCREW fleece-lined khakis as well. Really nice. My DH loves his! I'm too chunky to wear them now...i already look like i'm 10 months preggers! I keep getting people mentioning my "condition" when we go places! Oh well....
Oh...and the ewe lamb is particularly ADORABLE!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Coco 

Achderleiberi!!!!  Ice on everything...funny that the electric wires on the outside of their fencing are still hot...all coated with ice.   Glad in this weather that Lady Di isn't looking closer to lambing.

Coco...in this weather it doesn't matter how you look in something, as long as you are warm 

Glad there is no sign of a lamb tonight in this weather...little ram lamb is full of beans tonight and trying to get the two preggo ewes to play with him...Jess has her ewe lamb tucked away in bedding.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

I hear you on staying warm (& dry) in this nasty weather! And as for how I look...at home...I don't much care really! Heck...I was out feeding the critters in my NIGHTGOWN yesterday! Ok...so I had boots on..but still! I don't wear jeans much anymore...they're not comfy enough for me...I wear yoga pants! Yup...so there I am...wearing my spandex yoga pants to feed the critters...it has to be COLD for me to even wear a jacket! (I'm one of those you see at the feedstore with slippers on and snow on the ground!)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Coco that's too funny....I don't make a habit of wearing slippers out of the house, but had these neat slipper boots years back that were so warm and comfy and was out getting milk one evening with brother in law when visiting my Dad and at the check out he starts laughing and points to my feet...yikes...had forgotten to change to outside boots and it had to be 30 below and lots of snow 

Went out to do feeding and carrying water for sheeps and chickens...no lamb soon it looks like, and two little lambs have discovered they both like to play...so cute watching them 

Knocked ice out of chicken waterers and filled with the carried water...water line out there would be frozen and didn't even try it...all chickens doing fine.  Then go into the shed to take care of the chicks that we fortified last night for extra warmth and first thing I see is that the heat lamp is out 

Last of my remaining winter hatch is dead   Huddled under where the lamp should have been on...that heat lamp bulb is not very old...no idea why it is already burned out???  But chicks, well feathered and two months old and had been growing well...all gone...so much for my winter hatch attempt...poor little cute chicks 

The green beast (minivan) has been acting up again lately...lots went on it this year and it is either continue fixing it and replacing parts since so many are new now...or quit throwing money into a money pit for yet more repairs...seems electrical is now having some problems.  Not sure if just one more repair and it will be good for a long time, or if it is giving up the ghost?  Sigh...really don't need this expense right now, but do need wheels.

Ice storm warning here now with 100 percent change of freezing rain...winds will pick up this afternoon and warning people to stay off roads and be prepared for power outtages as trees and power lines start breaking and coming down.  Coat of ice on everything with ice pellets on top...being careful not to wipe out.

This morning I'm still feeling bletch...but getting better...and with dead chicks it would be a horrible start to the day....but...the lambs hopping and jumping and running around makes this morning so much better...can't believe how stinking cute they are!!!  Hope Lady Di waits to have her lamb...have never yet brought any sheep or lamb in the house....but in this weather, if she has a newborn...well...that could change...glad we have rolls of heavy plastic handy, just in case.  I had planned on bringing chicks back in here too into the house brooder if the weather got worse, but that's a mute thought now.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 15, 2013)

I am soooo sorry about your chicks!!!     It wasn't your fault, just one of those things!!  
Hope your "green beast" holds out a bit longer for you, lol, and that you don't have to drive too far from home!! Maybe not drive at all in the weather you are having!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Four Winds...and yeah...shame about the chicks...should have taken them in last night, but with a new heat lamp bulb that is pretty strong and all the extra we did to keep them warm...never thought the bulb would just burn out.

I don't plan on driving anywhere today on icy roads...green beast is more dependable when I'm driving rather than hubby, but then I threaten it, and then sweet talk it...


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry about your chicks.  Glad you were cheered up by bouncing lambs though.  Hope you continue to get to feeling better.  Stay safe with the ice storms. Our weather here has dropped too. It's been in the 60s for a good week and suddenly it's down in the 40s today.  Not freezing cold by no means but a pretty good drop there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks Marlow...we had mid 70s not that long ago...spoiled by heavy rain, but not freezing.  Yesterday we didn't climb up higher than 28 degrees, and will be the same today.  

Guess I should head for a shower while we still have power...glad we have those natural gas wall back up heaters that don't require power for just these kind of times...but a cold shower is not on my to do list for this morning


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

Sorry about the chicks Bon...  ...I guess that's why most chickens don't hatch in the winter eh? Those bulbs can be so unpredictable...seriously. I've had several just blow out on me brand new! 
Man...you're getting the nastiest weather...I swear! Our yard is a muddy mess...but no ice...THANKFULLY! I'm going ot have to drag water down to my critters as well..not looking forward to it either. 
We need to get you those ice thingies that you strap onto your shoes. You know...like snowshoes...except metal with those pointy teeth! Saw some around here somewhere...good idea! (Not in our muddy mess though.)
We had a "moster" type car. Our 'fun' truck...what a mess! DH FINALLY relented and sold it. Electrical issues can be a pain...hopefully you'll figure out what you need to do with it. You could just leave it permanently sitting next to the barn...for your lambing season...and use it as a trailor instead! Install a nice sink...pop a mini fridge in it....life could be good!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Coco...now there's an idea 

All of a sudden I'm humming the Beverly Hillbillies song...come listen to a story bout a man named Jed...


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2013)

We've had rain the past 2 days here.

As for vehicle issues they suck! We had issues last year with one vehicle (we have 3 technically). It wasn't being all that reliable so we went out and got a new one. Then DHs car had bigger issues than my small SUV had so we took that one off the road. Not sure if that one is a simple fix or a major fix for his car. So now he has put my small SUV back on the road and uses it for a work vehicle for him and the new car is our main transportation. DH still has dreams of a truck and if he ever finds a good deal on one we will likely end up with a truck too. If he ever gets a truck I guess we look into selling the other vehicles.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 15, 2013)

...bubblin crude, oil that is.... Thanks. look what ya did now


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2013)

goodolboy said:
			
		

> ...bubblin crude, oil that is.... Thanks. look what ya did now


goodolboy ~ Everytime I read your screen name I get the Dukes of Hazard theme song running through my head!  I don't know the Beverly Hillbillies theme song well enough to get it stuck in my head. Just parts of it I can remember.


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Just some good ol' boys, never meanin' no harm......


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

So now they are closing schools???  Why on earth would they have sent school busses out on these roads this morning???  geesh... 

Some counties already in a state of emergency with no power...guess I best get going on getting ready for no power...lights just flickered...so glad we don't have to go anywhere today...can stay home and just concentrate on critters.  Feel like I should tape Lady Di's privates shut...to avoid her lambing in this weather


----------



## goodolboy (Jan 15, 2013)

Bon is that my lamb in your pic


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

I wouldn't knock that...maybe you should start shooting at some grub and you'll hit paydirt!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

goodolboy...was thinking that photo was one of MY lambs 

Still have power...will get the spare bedrooms ready just in case...not everyone around here has backup heat for when power goes out...glad I ran the dishwasher last night, glad I already had a hot shower, glad Lady Di is not going into labour...counting blessings and being grateful


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Still have power...but the flickering has me wondering...went out to put up chickens and got a bale of hay to put inside the shelters to stop the sheep and lambs going out in this freezing rain to eat from the round bale...of course gave them treats too   Lady Di's udder is a bit bigger from yesterday and her girlie parts are looking more angry too...hope she waits a few days...getting tired of the dressing and undressing of rain gear.

Ice is on everything!!!!  

In good news...seems the electrical problem on the green beast has been solved...I knew that my talking to it giving it threats and then babytalking it of course does nothing...so...how come it has been acting up for hubs and not for me?  Only difference is....the KEY!!!!  His is in his pocket with whatever...and mine is clean in my purse...the keys have a chip in them for the electrical...guess that's why a replacement key for our van is sixty bucks...his is cleaned...and tada...car is acting just fine 


Temps have stayed below 32 all day...raining all day and freezing...and lots more to come through the night...and yes...I will be making frequent checks for labour...this is her first...really hope she waits a few days


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 15, 2013)

Hope you keep your power on.  It is too cold to be going without heat.  Do you have a fireplace just in case?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Before this house was built and before we lived here, an ice storm took out power and it took 2 weeks in cold weather for them to get to it...rural...so low priority.  People who owned this house before us had an emergency natural gas wall unit put it that does not require power...of course we had to buy another one for the dog room 

So yes, we have back up heat and I'm pretty happy about that...not everyone does, so have the two spare rooms just in case we lose power...if it happens, will phone them or go get them and bring them here.  They are elderly couples and don't want anyone miserable tonight in the cold....of course if there are more...we will camp out on couches, chairs and that air mattress.  Elderly get the beds and younger ones get to camp


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 15, 2013)

And you're amazed at the 'neighborliness' you have out there?! Gee...I WONDER! You're a sweetheart Bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 15, 2013)

Lady Di had a baby girl 

All white with black spots around her eyes and on her ears...of course this would happen tonight in the pouring rain...but all is well...pretty little ewe and spunky already...all dry (I helped a bit with a towel since it's cold...but mama did a good job)...she's nursed and has a full little belly.  Mama ate all the afterbirth too...guess she needed whatever was in it.

This was mama's first and this is the smallest lamb so far, but an average size.  Will keep an eye on her since mama doesn't have a huge udder, but when I stripped the teats it was high pressure, so should be good for tonight...baby is full and lying down content and mama still talking to her and licking her...awww...


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 15, 2013)

Congratulations on another healthy baby girl.  She sounds like a pretty girl, definitely looking forward to pictures of her. 
Now you can get some good sleep because you have no more lambings to worry about for a while.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 15, 2013)

yay!! Can't wait to see her.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 16, 2013)

Congrats!    Can't wait to see her!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 16, 2013)

Yay another girl!!! I'm so glad things went well despite the nasty weather.


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

LOL, glad to hear all went well and that it's a ewe . Sounds adorable too! Hope you were able to get a good nights rest Bon, congratulations.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks all...and I think she is super cute...but I'm biased 

Will take photos later...still hard rain and freezing, and this going out and getting wet and chilled doesn't seem to be helping me get better.

Photos in a little!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

Guess she's a keeper ewe too? 

We can wait for pictures.  

It's been raining all week here. Ready for it to stop raining. Though I've heard that Thursday there is a chance of snow mixed in with the rain. Know what that means? ..............All the bread and milk will be ransacked at the stores!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

Congratulations Bon! She sounds adorable! 
Now it's been raining here all night and drizzling all day...NASTINESS! I was slipping and sliding all over everywhere while feeding the critters today. I can't believe you've been dealing with this for as long as you have! YUCK!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Best I could do in this rain...she's smaller than the rest and her very pretty face doesn't show on any of my photos...will try again when the weather is better.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Other little ewe is 6 days older, but still quite a size difference.  Bigger lamb was hopping around trying to get the little one to play...think she has to wait a few days for that.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 16, 2013)

Cute lambs.  I needed that.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

Awwww...I want a cute little lambie!  Her coloring reminds me of something I just can't put my finger on.  So what will her name be? Of course I'm assuming she's a keeper. 

ETA: Figured out what her coloring reminds me of. Her coloring reminds me of the common patterns of fainting goats.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 16, 2013)

Yeah for cute little lambies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

> fainting goats


Marlow...come on. You know better. Myotonic goats.


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> > fainting goats
> 
> 
> Marlow...come on. You know better. Myotonic goats.


 I've always heard it as fainters or tennessee meat goats, or myotonic, or fainting goats. Maybe myotonic is used more for the bigger versions?  JK I know what you mean. I so want to think of a good name for that little cutie!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 16, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just messing with you. 

But FTR, there is no actually "Fainting goat". It's just a term that people use and gets under my skin. They are Myotonic goats. However, there are Tennessee Meat Goats now which are basically Myotonics but must meet certain requirements and the name is TM'ed. So either one of them are ok with me but if you call it a TMG you better be sure it is a TMG, not a Myotonic which is what it more than likely is. And as for the small "fainters" those I call fake or not real Myotonics. Real Myotonic goats are BIG meat goats not these little pets. *sigh*


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 16, 2013)

I LOVE,    the symmetry on the smaller lambie!  So orderly. 

Cute as can be.  So Bon... are you better yet? Seriously, start taking your blackstrap molasses, vit C, D3, and B12. You need a health boost!


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 16, 2013)

They look great, Bon . It's sunny and pretty nice here today, maybe (hopefully) it's headed your way


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 16, 2013)

ok...how cute are those two?  I can just imagine them frolicking away!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 16, 2013)

I seriously do need a health boost...tried what I thought might be a good tonic...honey, ACV, pepper...loads of vitamins...stomach said no...upchuck time 

I can't wait for better weather and having all three lambs frolick together...put the youngest lambs and mamas penned up today in this weather, and the first much bigger lamb, mama, and lady in waiting on the other side.  

The older two had started be so funny with their playing, and then the freezing rain started 

Trying to think of what I could contain all three lambs in for a photo for my granddaughters...size differences are amazing, little ram (hmmm...wether now) is 2 weeks old tomorrow and he is growing in leaps and bounds.

Will try to get a better photo of the ewe lamb's faces...photos just don't show how pretty and girlie they are....and ram lamb looks very masculine in his features


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Tomorrow we go up to 50...and....drumroll....no RAIN!!!! 

Lambie pies are adorable...now all three hopping around and running and playing and bouncing...even the little one who was born late Tuesday night...so stinking cute! 

Giving the little one a few supplemental bottles while waiting for her mama to produce more milk...was concerned about her little udder...hoping she'll come into more milk soon.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 17, 2013)

Bon, if you don't get better soon, I am gonna have to go out and grab a bird from the barn to make you my ginger chicken soup and mail it to you.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Pearce...I do believe I am getting better...but that soup sounds yummy...with ginger?  I love ginger 

Just got back in from last potty time for the dogs....and brought out a bottle for the tiny girl...when we got out there, she was nursing...lasting longer on each teat before switching back and forth.  Offered her the bottle and she took some, but not as eagerly as earlier...so...maybe the drench we gave the mama with warm water, molasses, and liquid vitamin B and E helped that???  Or it is just a timing thing...baby will be 3 days old late tomorrow night...so...hoping she is producing more milk already...of course had to snuggle up that sweet little face before putting her down...then she went right back to nursing her mama.

I am getting better...just feeling tired early and wiped out sooner than normal, but the nicer weather with no rain will help 

Did I mention that I totally just love these little lambies?  Yeah...I think I did already several times


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah Bon...your going to end up having a bunch of "herdies" show up at your place til you puke chicken soup!  

I am glad you are feeling a little better...gee...you have a lot of "moms" worried about you! 

The sunshine I do agree will help! and lambies to boot!  

Standing water here...everywhere...and it snowed. :/  The poor sheep/goats/chickens and dogs.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd love having herdies show up here...with or without chicken soup   And yes, I'm done for the day...kitchen needs attention, but that will wait...doing things in bits and pieces today, not my full speed ahead mode.

We got snow pellets, but no snow...and after so many days and nights of heavy rain, we are still with many areas of standing rain...hope the sun dries that up quickly...all those not so good bales we put all over the sheep pens are soaked through already...that will be a big job cleaning out this spring.  Wish we had a tractor and front end loader...will be pitch forks onto the wagon to haul out.

Hope your water dries and not too much snow Southern...I know lots of people are so happy when they get snow...but me...not so much.

Nitety night from me


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 18, 2013)

Bon, the lambies are so cute!    Hope you got a great night's sleep and that you are feeling better today.  I think you are just physically exhausted.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yup...I think the lack of sleep made me a sitting duck for this flu virus...symptoms are gone...just feeling kinda weak and get tired easily...had a neighbour come by to look at the lambs and he is better too...but looking pretty tired and weak.

Loving this sun 

Took this photo this morning...newest little ewe lamb is not quite 3 days old...the ram lamb is 2 weeks old...quite the size difference!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 18, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Jan 18, 2013)

greenbean said:
			
		

> They're so cute!


X2


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2013)

they are adorable!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Glorious sun...and warm...went up to 51 today and no wind...so, let the sheep and lambs out to the closest little pasture for a break from their paddock...and they loved it...we sat in lawn chairs soaking up the sun and watching the crazy lamb antics 

Littlest one is getting bouncy and she takes off to run with the older two...then suddenly realizes she isn't with her mama and starts hollering...mama hollers back and little lamb takes off at full speed for her...a few minutes later and she does the exact same thing 

Had my camera in my pocket, and when the three were playing so cute, went to take photos...dead batteries


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)

We had some nice sunshine up here...didn't hit the 50's though! That photo is SOOO cute! 

So you had a dead battery...it happens to all of us...nothing to be ashamed of! (Not as much as a full-grown man running around in the woods in his camo pantyhose and combat boots would be ashamed  !) 

We'll just have to SEND you some batteries so you can resume filling our days with photos of lambs prancing around the fields! They're so stinking cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

pantyhose and camo boots...oh yeah...that's a visual 

Have my batteries in the charger now...not missing anymore cute shots and need to take some videos for my granddaughters


----------



## autumnprairie (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't wait for pics


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 18, 2013)

That's a good story bon. With them running away then back. haha And that ram is alot bigger.



> (Not as much as a full-grown man running around in the woods in his camo pantyhose and combat boots would be ashamed  !)


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 18, 2013)

Enjoyed this day with sun and warmth and no stinking rain 

Only 9:30 pm and I feel like it's middle of the night...so tired...sun and getting more sleep will bring my health back up to snuff I'm sure...also, watching those lambs play and cuddling them is good health therapy

No wonder all our sheep are so affectionate and tame...cuddling them right from birth and all the way up to adults...they know I love them 

Off to bed early...hope the phone doesn't ring...strange to feel wiped out so early!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow...I slept in much later than usual...hubs got up early and did all the chores...frozen sheep and chicken water...the whole deal...then brings me a cup of fresh coffee 

Now, I could get used to this


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 19, 2013)

Awww, what a sweet hubby.   Hope your day is a great one!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

I still have to get up and care for my goats. :/


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I still have to get up and care for my goats. :/


That reminds me I need to check my goat water to see if it is still frozen.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 19, 2013)

you got to sleep in!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 19, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> you got to sleep in!!!!!!!!!


X2
Must be nice to get to sleep in. Doesn't happen here thanks to the kids. Even try putting them to bed 2 hours later than usual. They still end up at 7:30am! 

Now when the oldest 2 get to go to grandma's and spend the night we get to sleep in because Cameron will sleep a little later than they do. Cameron at least if he wakes up early can usually be coerced into cuddling back up with me and going back to sleep for a bit. Wouldn't be half bad for DH and I though if we'd go to bed at a decent hour!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yup...slept in which is not normal for me since I seem to have an alarm clock built into my head...and I went to bed way earlier than usual last night...guess I needed it and I feel so much better today 

I see NC is going into the deep freeze same as us...we go down to the mid teens by Monday night...brrrr...how I survived those 30 to 40 below winters for so many years in Canada I'll never know...such a weather wimp I am


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

I am really hoping we do get one really good, cold freeze here soon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I believe your wish will come true Straw for some cold nights...guess we need that cold snap to kill off nasty bugs...then it can go away...I'm ready for spring


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

So am I. Really ready. And I SO hope it's really nice and warm out when the goats kid. Half the time it feels like spring anyway. Been so nice out lately...


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 19, 2013)

We've had a couple of pretty good cold snaps so far, but the next week is going to be awesome.  As I type, it's 62, sunny and beautiful. I hope this weather finds its way to you all very soon .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 19, 2013)

Me too! It feels nice out right now and is sunny. :bun


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh Bon i was thinking of you today with it being 60 degrees! It made me think of your posting yesterday of all the sun and warmth! It'll be COLD when the temps drop...I just wish it would wait to drop until Thursday....AFTER we get our woodstove chimney relined! This is why we have lots of fuzzy critters to cuddle with! 

I'm really hoping a good, long, hard.....FREEZE (shame on you for thinking like that!) will kill off most of those nasties out there...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Shame on me?  

We had another nice 55 day with sun...but that won't last...we go down into the mid teens for lows tomorrow night...hope that's enough to freeze all the nasty bugs.

Lambs are too stinking cute...got a bit done today, but kept being distracted by those little stinkers playing...cuteness overload 

First little ram lamb is now two weeks old and has found the little feeder attached to the big tree...he is sleeping in it right now...have to go out to tuck them in and say goodnight and again...just watch them...third little lamb is starting to get into the fun with the two older ones now...silly little girl has fun...remembers her mama is not beside her and starts the cutest little....baaaaa...in her tiny high pitch voice...how does anyone get anything done with lambie pies enjoying themselves??? 

Slept in late today...and about beat already...guess my body is catching up on the missed sleep.  Next lamb should be in a month if my sweet Chickapee is preggo...saw her bred for a second time, soooo...still hoping...what are the chances of having yet another free martin???  Noooo...she has to be preggo...again I've gone and made her a favourite right from when she was born...awesome little sheepanality...not a word...but personality just doesn't sound right either?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know how you can STAND all that cuteness! 

You need MORE sleep! That'll help you feel better...get your energy back. Of course I believe sleep cures EVERTHING! If I lived in Canada...I'd seriously hybernate during the winter months! I wonder if I'm part bear? Lord knows I'm furry enough for it!  

If it's going to warm again tomorrow...I say pull out a lawn chair into an area where you can lay in teh sun and nap AND observe the lamby cuteness!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sounds like a good plan Coco   Actually we just came in from watching them...so cute that the little one now joins in...and she is galloping around with the other two and breaking into the dong di dong thing too...notice...I didn't say boinking 

Hard to come back in...but so tired...that cuteness is just so awesome...and yes we are planning on building our herd up a bit this year after last year's hard culling...the two little ewes look like keepers and will be buying a new ram lamb once weaned...going for one born in December.

Figured out that the people who do not have ram problems have large pastures that the sheep stay in all the time...of course we have ours come into the smaller area close to the house in the evening (well...all the time in bad weather and lambing times too) and that close contact no matter how well you do with keeping a distance from the ram doesn't work out with our set up.  So...will just have to change out grown aggressive rams every 2 years and get a young one in spring.  Would have to do that anyway with our little 6 acre set up...no lovely 30 acres to play with and we don't want to do inbreeding.

So, our numbers can't get too big anyway without stressing the three pasture areas fenced for rotating.  Too much crowding and you're just asking for worm problems.

Guess we all learn what works best for us in different situations, how many acres available and for us this is working out super well, so will continue...if it ain't broke...don't fix it 

If I wasn't so tired...I'd tell you my routine in 40 below weather...with work...kids...horses, cats and dogs...had it down to an art for survival of a weather wimp


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Bon, heating about you watching your little lambs boinking around, ohh I can't wait for mine!

We are going to be thinning our flock a lot after lambing. I agree it's better to have a nice lush area for a few sheep than be overcrowded and not have enough space or pasture for a bunch. As much as I love all my sheepies, we are going to have to downsize, too. 

That's an interesting observation about the aggressiveness in a ram. I hope your next one turns out to be a good boy.  And I have good feelings about Chickapea


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Bridge, can't wait for your lambies too   And thanks for the good thoughts for Chickapee...I'm really looking hard for any signs of maybe already!

Our first ram lamb we bought from a local sheep farmer and was Katahdin and his sire was gentle as was his mama...but again, they are in a large pasture with two LGDs and never a problem with rams being aggressive.  We didn't know better and played and with him...even played the pushing head game not knowing any better...big mistake!  

Second ram lamb came also from a large pasture...never a problem...also could go in with the the sheep farmer and look all the sheep and lambs over....got a Dorper ram lamb...did it all right by the book that time...ended up with the same results.  Read it can be genetic, but both fellows came from rams not aggressive who could be treated and hooves trimmed, but other than that didn't want anything to do with the people and kept a respectful distance....so...has to be our small setup here.

ohhhh...did that make sense???  just woke up and waiting on the coffee pot


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

Well Good Morning Bon!

Yeah, I'm on coffee too...been up a long time. One of my kids..won't mention which one, woke up with a bang this am. I really mean a bang, I don't know what the heck he was doing but it sounded like the house was having an earthquake. AND he's grumpy...started early. Mornings like that I'm really thinking.....never mind... I won't say what I was thinking.  But this should do       

House is freezing! I can not clean in a cold house! 

Your lambies are soooo cute!  I have to say...I get the sheepies now. There is something about Gwen and LilSeh I just can't explain. Their faces are so sweet and they are always looking up at ya like they need protecting. The goats...nope they are so independant, they do not need us at all.   Gwenn knows her name...Lil Seh, he just follows Gwenn.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 20, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Our first ram lamb we bought from a local sheep farmer and was Katahdin and his sire was gentle as was his mama...but again, they are in a large pasture with two LGDs and never a problem with rams being aggressive.  We didn't know better and played and with him...even played the pushing head game not knowing any better...big mistake!
> 
> Second ram lamb came also from a large pasture...never a problem...also could go in with the the sheep farmer and look all the sheep and lambs over....got a Dorper ram lamb...did it all right by the book that time...ended up with the same results.  Read it can be genetic, but both fellows came from rams not aggressive who could be treated and hooves trimmed, but other than that didn't want anything to do with the people and kept a respectful distance....so...has to be our small setup here.
> 
> ohhhh...did that make sense???  just woke up and waiting on the coffee pot


I think there are a lot of parts to why a ram is or isn't aggressive. Some of it is genetics, breed personality plays a big part (for example, I've found Romney rams to be more prone to aggression than Border Leicesters), and the environment they are raised in too. We have never (and we've been raising sheep close to 13 years now) had one of our rams, ones that are born and raised here, get aggressive. Our first 2 lambs born on our farm were ram lambs and they were both bottle fed and babied. They were the sweetest sheep in the world. We did all sorts of things to one in particular. We even sort of cart trained him. We pet and play with all of our lambs, but we also don't allow any naughty "ram-y" behavior. 

You can be friendly with them, but don't let them get away with bad behavior just because they are small and cute. When I am dealing with a pesky ram, mostly our pen of almost yearlings...they like to test us, I don't say anything to them. I just push them away either using my foot on their chest or by turning their head so they have to walk away from me. A sharp ping on the nose works pretty well too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Morning...errrrrr...afternoon Southern   I also will not clean anything while the house is cold!!!  Totally uncivilized if you ask me 

Purple...tried hard with our second ram to do it all correctly...plinked him on the nose...ears...used a water pistol...in the end, resorted to a bbgun which is ridiculous...besides going after us, he was rough on the siding on the shelter too...think we'll just change out rams when it gets to that point and make life less stressful.

Great morning lamb gymnastics show...all three of them win awards...they love this sunny weather and are full of beans


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2013)

My DD was on Roving Jacobs website this am... OH MY MY...cutest tiniest lambs in the world...until I look back at yours 
Weird, but I love the shape of our sheeps faces. SOOOO cute!

Lambies sure are comical!

BTW- house is still not warm enough...so I'm NOT cleaning it


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

I know little baby goats are cuties...but...these lambs have stolen my heart big time...you need more sheepies...when you cuddle a little lamb and it nuzzles your earlobe and neck...just too stinking adorable 

Took them all out to the little pasture and sat in the sun and watched them...was overdressed and got too hot...wow...it was 60 outside...but still chilly in the house...not cleaning today either 

Woke up with a sore throat...blambasted myself with gargles and vitamins...not going to let a cold happen now


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh Bon...we need more lamb photos! Lamb gymnastics would be really fun!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Well...I tried...took five videos of the little nuts before dark...uploaded them to my computer...and not ONE would play...nuts...so stinking cute...guess it was a little too dark for my little Kodak wonder?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 20, 2013)

Maybe the cuteness was TOO much for the camera, the computer, or both! It HAS been known to happen.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hubby is seeing if he can do something with the videos to change the format or something?  duh...I am not puter literate 

So...I'm emptying out my kitchen drain rack...thinking...who else would have a lamb bottle and nipple, and drench gun parts drying in theirs?  Yup...herdies...that's who


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Cold today and windy...glad I soaked in the warm sun when I could...even have a bit of a sunburn 

Lambs are frolicking...still can't get those videos to work...grrrr...


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 21, 2013)

Cold here too, Bon. Yesterday was mid to upper 60s but today is 48 right now with 20-25 mph winds. Sunny though, I guess that's something . Hope you're feeling better and more reset these days. How's the little lamb doing now, and the ewes milk


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

It's wonderful here! Says 58 but it is warmer than that. Sunny and no clouds, ground is drying up, animals are happy and it's wonderful out!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It's wonderful here! Says 58 but it is warmer than that. Sunny and no clouds, ground is drying up, animals are happy and it's wonderful out!


According to my weather thing ( I have one of those that you put a monitor outside and it tells you the weather outside without you going outside) it is currently 70 degrees outside. Nice and sunny, goats have been at the bottom of the hill browsing (likely finding the new growth we've been getting already) and seem pretty happy.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 21, 2013)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I checked Weather.com and it says 58 but I know that's wrong. Is way warmer than that. I think yours is closer to right. But it so great out there. Hoping to get some work done today out there.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Soak in all that great weather and sunshine   Glad I did while I could...not so nice out there today, but still see sun and no rain coming for a few days.  Tomorrow will be colder yet and then the rains.  Pens have dried out nicely for now at least 

Kristi...ewe's milk did come in better by day 4...so that's all good now and not sure if me drenching her daily with warm water and molasses and vitamins did anything, but made me feel better that I might be helping the little mama...it's her first lamb.  Lamb is spunky and nursing well   I'm pretty much healthy and caught up on sleep now...just fighting off a wannabe sore throat and so far I'm winning.

Looks like my cute lambie playing around videos won't work...nuts...so, will just enjoy watching them and not frustrate myself with that today.  Techno wizard I am not!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 21, 2013)

Just sayin' hi. HI!

Glad you are better and lambies and mommies are doing well.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Southern! 

Took a few photos and froze my butt off this afternoon...they were not cooperating...little stinkers...can't believe how quickly they are growing!!!

In a few weeks if Chickapee isn't looking preggo I'm not going to be very happy...thinking happy preggo thoughts for her! 

Will post a few photos later...not great photos...but didn't freeze my butt off in that cold wind for nothing


----------



## RemudaOne (Jan 21, 2013)

Glad to hear you're feeling better .  Also glad that the ewes milk is looking better.  See...... You just thought you were going to get to make a bottle baby out of that lamb  . I think you're the only person I know of that would just love that, lol .


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yup...I just may think you may be right ... even though I know the little squirt is best with her mom and the her lambie friends...I am so bad...


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah...they're really cute prancing around your living room...UNTIL they start clearing off the coffee table, nibbling on your toilet paper, nibbling on your magazines, nibbling on your blankets, OH...and don't forget, "boinking" around on your bed! (Snuggles figured that out after my child let her on her bed....) They're so awesome though....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

brrrrrr...it's 25 degrees right now...glad I can see through my kitchen window that all are doing fine out there for a bit and can get some coffee before going out.

Note to self while waiting for the coffee pot to do its magic...turn the stupid thing on...helps so much


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

We may be of the same mind today bon! ..... this am I went to put on the coffee.... started making de-caf, then realized it BEFORE I turned it on . Thank goodness, can you imagine??? De-caf   

My one son is really suffering some kinda sinus thing...well actually 2 are. So I have been setting up the air mattress in the family room to sleep beside them. I don't care how old they are, when their breathing gets bad I will be beside them. Always afraid they may go full blown asthmatic. I don't care how old your kids get, I think they want to know mom is there and close by. Needless to say...I'm not getting much sleep. Shoot, I don't need lambing or kidding to lose sleep around here! 

Cold here too! Suppose to be down to 15 tonight. UGH!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 22, 2013)

It ws 16 degrees when I left my house this morning! I think it MIGHT be up to 20 now! wooo hooooo!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh those temps sound so wonderful. We are hoping for 20 as the high today. So far this month we have only be above frezzing twice.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

De caf????  Oh....the horror!!!!!   good you caught that in time!

Oh Southern...you are the same kind of Mom as me...we are of the same mind...have to hear them breathing...no matter what age...I just had so much Mommsie in me and had always wanted ten children...guess it's good I had the two when I did since my childbearing parts were in trouble at an early age.  No adoption or fostering for me during that first rocky marriage though since I was for all practical purposes a single mom most of the time with a son bent on trying to break bones with his fun time antics...he had the same dumb fun ideas I did as a kid...that figures...and a daughter with serious allergies and very serious asthma attacks...that ER knew us very well   Pediatrician once said he could save me so much driving if he set up a cot for us in one of his examining rooms 

Somehow...son grew up to never actually break a bone...huh...amazing...sprains yes, but no breaks...that's a miracle.  Daughter actually grew out of most of her allergies and asthma...and so far her little girls don't have that...thank you Lord 

Back in the house...soooo cold...everyone has water now...all fed...all happy...and picked up Jess's little ewe lamb to snuggle and she put her sweet warm face next to my cheek and made baby sounds in my ear while nibbling at my coat collar...awwwww 

Felt Chickapee's udder and I think she is growing a cute little udder...or I'm just hoping so badly?  Don't usually stick my head right under them, but did today and to my shock...she has a good teat on each side...but...two blind ones on each side too...she has 6 teats   Jess has 4...two blind ones, but that has never been a problem with newborn lambs finding the big milk filled ones, so since they are not show sheep I've never minded.  Jess's ewe lamb this year has only 2 teats, so that didn't get passed on down to her.

Now to get back to feeling warm...little stinkers out there don't care...running and playing and bouncing around 

Coco...that's colder than here...really hope that does not last long!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

BarredRock...I remember that well from living in Canada...they have an artic blast cold front now and 40 below has become the normal for a few days and still is.

Bring on the spring!!!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Jan 22, 2013)

Spring would be great but at this pont I will take above freezing for a few days, a good storm to clean out the air in the valley, and to be able to see a blue sky and feel the sunshine. I love where I am but in the winter we get inversions that trap all the cold diry air in the valley.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh Bon, you now it... a mommas heart!  We have had broken bones, many stitches, concussions, broken/busted teeth, and copperhead bites. I was much more relaxed as a younger mom, now...nope it's much worse!

Glad your lambies are all doing well!  

Making cookies to warm up the house! It's cold!    I am such a weather wimp!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

I'll take your 25 degrees!!  

Here....4 DEGREES. 4!!  And that is a warm up from this morning when we had a delay because it was too cold to let kids walk to school yet.  No snow though so I will at least be happy for that much.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well...I'm going to see if I can post yesterday's photos of how big these lambie pies are getting...have never posted more than one photo per post...techo challenged here...










First born...2 and a half weeks...no one has told him he is banded...shhhhhhh...he thinks himself quite studdly 









The girls looking into that tree feeder that that the ram lamb jumps into regularly wondering if they'll ever get that big









Littlest one growing like a weed too.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

It worked 

Now...if I can figure out those videos of the lambs bouncing around and playing like silly nillys I'd feel quite techno pro


----------



## promiseacres (Jan 22, 2013)

Love the littlest! What a cutie


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 22, 2013)

How cute!!! Love them!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

I want to cuddle them!


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 22, 2013)

That boy!....What a chunky monkey!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all...I find them pretty cute too and their playful antics!  Pearce...they love to be cuddled...and nibble at your ear and make cute little soft baby sounds


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

When they are only a day or so old the Mamas stick pretty close when I'm holding their babies...then by a week, not so much...I think they trust us 










This is me with Dolly day old ram lamb...so far she has only had white babies no matter the Papa's colouring and markings.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Today we drenched all the mamas with our miracle garlic/ACV mixture with vitamins and probiotics...and I did some apparently strange back movements lifting lambs...ram now has to be over 35 pounds...out of the chute through the bars...and leaning to give the drench...that has my back in spasms...so...took a super hot scalding shower and felt better until drying my feet and toes..then pulled something super out of whack 

You can see from that last photo I'm an old timer...and really need to be more careful with my back...glad all the mamas are drenched...glad I'm clean...sorry I did this in not the smartest way...ouch, ouch, ouchies


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh no, not you too!  Back injuries are the worst!  




Side note:  You have really pretty hair.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 22, 2013)

Yup Pearce...not fun at all...can feel the right side at the bottom of my spine with a lump of fluid getting bigger...nerve is irritated...but I deserve it...did a stupid thing when I was a teen training horses and really blew out several discs and spent some time in the hospital in traction.  I know better than to do stupid things...but hey...drying your feet?


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol! Old timer!!!!    We are all, only as old as we choose!!! 
Gotta love life!! If it makes you feel any better, I have BIG back issues too, and sometimes am down for a few days at a time!! I know how you feel!!!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 22, 2013)

Sorry you are having back issues Bon 

You are so pretty! You definitely look like you are enjoying your sheep!


----------



## greenbean (Jan 22, 2013)

I hope your back feels better soon!  

Your sheep are so cute


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 23, 2013)

Awww there's a picture of our BON!  So great to finally see you.  Hope your back feels better today Bon. We old geezers have to take it easy. Last night I did something to my back, too. Just must have moved the wrong way and BOING! Something got pinched. Maybe it's the cold weather that our geezer bodies can't tolerate?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bridge, you are not a geezer....geeshhh...you've got a ways to go before you get to say that!!!  And sorry about your back...and I'm sure this cold snap is not helping at all!  Don't know about you, but when I'm cold I tend to tense up all my back...try not to...but then catch myself doing it again...then it must make it easier to ding it?

Got so spoiled with a a few days of super warm weather...almost 70 and in January...wow...loved it, and now this cold spell is a bit much to take.  

Too many with sproinged backs all in one day on here...mine is a bit better this morning....if I don't do any breakdancing it should get better soon...hope you all get better quickly!!!

One of my sisters in Kenora, Ontario woke up to 40 below again this morning...brrrrrr...she emailed me her favourite winter poem....called...An Ode to Winter...then there is a beautiful snowy photo of trees and a couple walking hand and hand in the trees....below is the poem and and it reads:    )#)T##&((@#^^$@@  it's cold!!!!!!!  Had to censor the real word, since it would get me banned off BYH forever...

My other sister emailed photos off her balcony at their hotel of last night's sunset on the water in Hawaii....nice....rub it it...

Okay...coffee pot should be done doing its magic now...house is cold...putting that furnace up some more.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

Bon... at this rate I will never get the house clean! It is cold! The one side is warm... so that is where I stay. The woodstove for the other side of the house is great but I keep forgetting to check it soon enough and there ya go...out again! The girls have extra heat (kero) in their room, it IS the coldest room in this old farmhouse. It gets nice and toasty in there with the kero running for 1/2 hour. For some reason my DH (  ) thinks turning the fan ON will keep it warmer..  So the girls have been telling him in the night it gets cold...he won't listen. They told me..well you know how that goes!   So last night I said aloud to the "girls", while DH was in the room.... Girls, you all need to stop turning on that fan at night...it doesn't make any sense. You all get the room all snug and warm and then turn on the ceiling fan...what do you think...of course it will be cold in the middle of the night, use some common sense. DO NOT TURN ON THE FAN!  They knew what I was doing and never said a word!    Neither did he!  DH has this weird obsession with fans.
Years ago... I mean years ago... he tried to tell me what the thermostat should be set at... while he goes off to work.... yeah -that didn't fly! Seriously, he is a great guy but really has some quirks! 

I love the little black spots on your lambies faces! I agree with Pearce! Love your hair. What a sweet picture!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Southern...almost snorted hot coffee onto my keyboard when I read your post...what?????  It isn't just MY hubby who has a thing with fans?????  Amazing!!!!!  Mine has the EXACT same thing about fans...exactly!!!!!!  Says it helps distribute the heat to the whole room...I say it makes it colder...we have the never ending thing about turning ceiling fans of and off... 

I hesitated putting that photo up...but...thought Dolly and her baby were so sweet....nothing like advertising my geezerish age, eh?  Already shocked "someone" with the fact I was 50 something...hahahahahahaha...and the hair...well...that was on a calm hair day...it is very curly frizzy and worse on a rainy day...have to keep it long so the weight calms it a bit...when I tried shorter hair had a blonde afro.  I'm way too old for the Shirley Temple look...but today after going to bed with damp hair, have ringlets happening that need taming 

I'll tell ya...am NOT wearing double sweatshirt shirts today...even though both in the photo are heavy weight warm ones...it's bundled up for this stinking cold weather...ahhh...we did have some awesome days there with sun and nice temps...can't wait for that to come around again!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

> Southern...almost snorted hot coffee onto my keyboard when I read your post...what?????  It isn't just MY hubby who has a thing with fans?????  Amazing!!!!!  Mine has the EXACT same thing about fans...exactly!!!!!!  Says it helps distribute the heat to the whole room...I say it makes it colder...we have the never ending thing about turning ceiling fans of and off...


Good thing I didn't have my coffee!  I laughed really loud on that one... what is it with them??? Fans...my DH uses the same exact wording! 

I always wanted ringlets...    nope...straight then wavy then changes color..with each kid my hair has changed...that is alot of changin'

If you saw a pic of me you'd laugh  My top half is so layered in jackets and coats and sweatshirts and then there are two stick-legs coming down from the "michelin man" look! I am tall and really skinny..   My goal of gaining 2-3 pounds a month is not going well. Everyone getting sick including me didn't help. The up side is from behind I look young!!!   It's just whe I turn around it gets a little scary! Oh and the "rear" fell many moons ago. :/


----------



## purplequeenvt (Jan 23, 2013)

Your hair is lovely!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 23, 2013)

Bon-  You are beautiful.  The picture is wonderful.  Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks all...but beautiful?  I think not...LOL...but now that baby lamb is a real cutie...they just grow way too fast!

Getting warmer out there....will venture out now...such a weather wimp...hubby did all the morning freezing chores alone this morning...my hero!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well...I just had to go and do it...lambs so cute and growing so quickly and running, jumping, boing de boinging around like springs in their feet and legs...just had to pick each one up for a cuddle and that big boy ram (wether) lamb was bigger and heavier than I'd thought...really did my back in just when it was doing a little better 

We have made it up to 50 degrees...first time in a bit...some days didn't go above freezing all day...such a treat...too bad I'll now be back on that heating pad...sigh...maybe if I make it to age 90 one day I will have learned?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

Ok...a couple of things....
Lambie photos are PRICELESS! Absolutely adorable...no wonder you spend all those warm "moments" outside....
The photo of you with the lambie and momma was wonderful! I love the red hair and your facial expression is totally you! You're NOT a geezer...and neither is Bridge! You look JUST as kind and cuddly as you sound! (Nice cheekbones too! - I haven't seen mine in a few years...)

OH... @ Southern...if you'd like to gain some weight...I'm sure I could spare a few pounds for your cause! Having all those kids and chores and building projects will make it hard for you to gain weight! Nevermind all that GOOD, HEALTHY food you cook!

@ both of you...I have the "thing" with the fans in the house! It DOES circulate the warm air better! It does, it does! My husband complains all the time about me having the ceiling fans on. But with my "power surges"...I can't have the bedroom too warm or I get really overheated! YUCK! 

Oh and right now...it's "Winter" in Hawaii...so it may be warmer than here...but it's still cold for them! Soon the wet part of winter will start....not comforting I know...but still. Besides...it's really expensive there! 

Oh...my back is STILL messed up from a couple weeks ago. Thought it was getting better...until carrying all those stinking buckets of water down stairs, down hill, hauling them everywhere! Oh well....tiger balm is my FRIEND!  And Bon...I understand the whole bending over to dry your feet messing up your back! I can't bend over to pull pants on...I have to do it one leg at a time from a standing position...cause my back gets so stiff! I'm actually worse in the hotter months...more swelling...but the cooler months bring out the shoveling and 'weird' movements that really mess me up! 

Good luck with your back! I don't blame  you for picking up the cutie pie...he's too cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Well...I've been outside again, even though it's getting chilly...well...those lambs were just too stinking cute...the three of them hang together except at nursing times and when it starts to get dark..other than that they are just full full of beans!!!

Was bending over petting Chickapee and she was giving me kisses...had my hand pressed against her side hoping to feel someone moving in there...then she found a zipper on my coat and had the zipper tag in her teeth...opening and closing it...she seemed to like the sound   which brought all babies over to check that out and the older ones wanted to sniff noses...as I'm standing back up...dang...did it again...not a good back move...and also realized I'd been trying to feel movement on the wrong side...doh...nothing like bending over all that time checking out the rumen side 

Haven't done a thing today worthwhile in the house...guess that dishwasher will not unpack itself...and guess that sink of dishes will not magically dance their way into the dishwasher....so...a littlle heating pad time and it is to the kitchen I go....where are all those elves in those fairytales anyway????  Don't they know this is my play with the lambie season?


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 23, 2013)

OK Bon...now you got me wanting your pickeled egg recipe! I was reading on the other thread...and now I'd like to know how you make the 'spicy'! Also...how do you get the shell off w/o breaking the eggwhite (of the boiled egg). I've tried a bazillion different ways...but can't get it right! Recipe! Recipe!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Coco...super fresh eggs don't peel well at all...so I have a system in my fridge where I place full egg cartons so I know which are the oldest.  They are stored pointy end down hoping the fat air sac gets to dry more...before I boil them I prick the fat end of each egg with a push pin...enough to go in, but not so far that it breaks the egg sac...have learned just how far the hard way...then ladle each egg into furiously boiling salted water...if your push pin hole is right, you'll see little bubbles escaping from the egg.  Makes peeling them pretty good that way.  I do the push pin thing while they are still in the carton and that makes it easier than holding each one in your hand.

Use a vinegar (which is why you can water can them instead of the pressure canner) and salt and spices brine that I boil...some recipes say to add sugar, but I don't.  For the spicey I boil cut up hot peppers if I have them, if not...use the dried hot pepper flakes and seeds...and of course I happen to love peppercorns too.

I've tried it also with onion slices in there, but don't care for that at all.  I'll have to dig up my recipe and will post it here...but what I did was look online for pickled egg recipes and looked them through to see what appealed to me.

For a small batch I keep them in the fridge...if I have a ton of them, I can the jars to keep longer.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 23, 2013)

The dishes can wait! Rest your back...so you can see your lambies again...they are good therapy!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 23, 2013)

It is dark now Southern...or I would be out with the sheepies...well...before going to bed, we take out the dogs for their pee time...and yes...I'll be back in there with them again...just can't stay away 

Got the dishwasher unpacked and have at least one of the sinks now empty with the dirty stuff in the dishwasher...then quit to put my back down for another rest.  If I don't do anything stupid tomorrow this should go away 

And you are so right....they are great therapy!!!!!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Bonbean, 

goodolboy changed his avatar, this is the little lamb now grown, well 11 months old, on his avatar now. Turned out to be a very nice ram and he has a really long mane, picture not real clear tho.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

I saw that he changed it...now I don't look like a lamb rustler anymore 

The one in mine is our very first ever lamb born here...it was a ram lamb that was wethered...and he was destined to go to freezer camp when he was 11 months old.


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

ummy, love lamb meat, and I haven't bought a single package of ground meat in the Wal-Mart in 5 years now. Lamb chops are great too, better than any T-Bone you can get in the stores, and fresh eggs, I was so close to walking the isle of SHAME in wal-mart this winter as my girls molted and slowed down on production. But they picked back up just in time as my stock in frig was almost out, We had to live on a few silkie eggs as those girls kept laying, but we made it. Wal-mart didn't see my money


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

Wal-mart didn't see my money 

Good


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Water wasn't frozen this morning...woo hoo 

That is about to change though...high percent chance of freezing rain then ice pellets later this afternoon and through the night and tomorrow...barometric pressure is playing havoc on my poor brain...just can't adapt to these wild swings without headaches...but...back is doing better and didn't ding it this morning...but the day is young


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe we all need to send in recent pictures of our self, so if we have a herdstock we will know who is who? Southern you start OK


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Bon...how could your water NOT be frozen?! You keep sending us your weather...rain, wind, snow, COLD! Today hubby got stuck with the EVIL ONE (schools closed)...so HE gets to do all the water running! I'll have to try the pushpin thing. Knowing me...I'll probably cause the egg to EXPLODE in my face! I guess as long as I don't BLIND myself I'll be ok! Does the pin thing work with duckeggs too? I've got a bunch of those in the fridge. Never had a pickeled egg...but I could see where I'd be a fan. I do have jars of pickeled mangoes....yum.....childhood memories.....
Don't forget to share that recipe! Oooh...do you add garlic?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Maybe we all need to send in recent pictures of our self, so if we have a herdstock we will know who is who? Southern you start OK


        you are sooooo funny!


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

Southern I bet you are prettier than your prittiest Chicken , and I know you have some very pretty chickens. Maybe I should ask straw to post your picture


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree Coco. How is _her_ water NOT frozen?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Water wasn't frozen because I got out there late when it was up to 40 degrees and I see we didn't go colder last night than 33...so...that was a nice change and treat this morning 

Funny...it was 40 degrees by 9 am...and now at 1:30 pm we are dropping and now down to 37...huh?  Go down to the 20s tonight with 70 percent change of freezing rain, then ice pellets...so, water will freeze tonight 

Lambs don't notice if it is cold or not...with all that hopping, leaping around and running they are just having fun...just too great to watch them


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Skyped with my daughter and grand daughters in France, and they are looking at buying a lot in a subdivision and building a house.  Girls are rather sad though that they won't get to have chickens and sheep...they really loved it here

So great to see and hear my little girls laughing and talking...can't wait for their next visit...but that may be awhile if they go ahead with this and are building a house 

I told my daughter...in email...not so the girls would hear...that perhaps with a real yard she could upgrade their pet status since the girls are animal crazy...maybe a puppy...right now their pets are SNAILS...yup...in a big glass fish tank...and they had babies...snails????  Really???  How sad is that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 24, 2013)

eeeww snails. I kill all slugs and all snails I see. They carry nearly all the parasites that goats/sheep have and many goats/sheep parasites are carried by those guys and then given to our animals by the little suckers. They are dead when I see them!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes...snails carry yucky germs and the girls know to wash their hands well after handling them...they are fairly large and actually come from a pet store...can you believe that????  And they buy snail food there too...these big snails are a pet thing in Europe right now...go figure...nothing cuddly about a slimy snail :/

Daughter said they have very smelly poop too and she's getting tired of cleaning out their aquarium


----------



## BrownSheep (Jan 24, 2013)

We have small little water snails ( iiiiiiitttttttyy bitttttttyy) that live in the irrigation ditches bu beside that I've nevers seen a slug or snail around our place.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

These pet snails are about 3 inches long and fat...guess they are quiet and all...but pets???


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 24, 2013)

I had a pet rock once... guess it's about the same...but my pet was _clean_ and didn't smell or carry diseases!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 24, 2013)

Bon...you'll have to tell your daughter not to fear having to care for those pet snails for much longer if they build in France. Those French have a nice way of dealing with snails...butter, garlic...YUM! 

I think you should volunteer to have the girls over the summer or something like that! You know...have them 'work the farm' during the summer months.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

I think a pet rock would be better 

Just gave the sheepies their evening pellets early and filled all water containers to the brim...then pulled out a little turnip from the winter garden...my idea of thinning...hahahahaha...to tempt the chickens in early for the night too and all waterers filled to the brim...lights on...radio on to country and western...not sure any predators will stay away because of that, but I think the chickens like it 

Super cold wind that got into my ears and now they are hurting...and don't tell anyone in my house that my neck glands are starting to swell and hurt...let this sinus thing go on too long before taking decongestants...do not want to go to a doctor just yet...trying to take care of this with honey and cinnamon and ACV gargles...geesh...I want spring!!!!  Could get snow tonight...saw the most beautiful big red cardinal sitting on the roof of a birdhouse...wish I'd had my camera.

Southern...are you in the winter weather advisory tonight?  Not sure where you are in NC...just what you need, right? 

Lambie pies don't care if it is warm or cold...they are enjoying each other and their energetic youths...if it wasn't so windy and cold I'd still be out there laughing at their antics...they are just too stinking cute and watching them is addictive


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 24, 2013)

Coco...I would love to have them every summer...but that is one long plane ride with connections...plus my daughter is the same kind of Mommsie I am...she would be missing them and crying before their plane left the ground 

When my kids were young and I was working through the summer one year, they went to my parent's farm for two weeks...on day four of their vacation I changed my vacation time and I was there too...I couldn't stand it!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well...weather forecasters must be on drugs...did not wake up to sleet/ice pellets/snow...70 percent worth of it forecast...high today was to be in the mid 40s and right now it is 50?  So...does that the forecast is that wrong, or do the temps start dropping when the rain starts? 

Not complaining...means the water didn't freeze and I can wait for the coffee pot before going out to the critters...those nursing moms need water all the time.  Have seen all three lambs take little sips of water already too, nibble at hay...but so far not interested in sampling their mama's pellets.

needs my coffee


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)

> Well...weather forecasters must be on drugs


They ALL are!! They are never ever right.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

So now the temperature and barometric pressure is dropping...and quickly...huh?  What's up with that???  Just came in from doing the critter food and water thing and it's starting to spit rain... I might be a better weather forecaster without all their fancy dancy doppler smoppler equipment...my headache could have told them the pressure was dropping 

Okay...now the rain is picking up...glad I'm back in the house...glad all critters have access to shelter   And our dogs don't even know how good they have it in here...pampered hounds!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 25, 2013)

Bon, sounds like a good day for hot chocolate and brownies!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bridge...you used that B word again...Brownies


----------



## Symphony (Jan 25, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Bridge...you used that B word again...Brownies


At least its not Double Chocolate Cake....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

You are so bad too Symphony...now I must break into my chocolate stash...stop it you both!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

See Bon...that is why I can't gain weight.... you all just talking about them has made me full, now I feel like I ate too many.. 

Actually just ate some granola bars DD2and DS3 made this am! MMMMM it had dried cranberries and cherries and raisins and homey and almond.  Yummy- it's the crunchy kind! My DD just ruined it for me.... she drizzled chocolate on them. BLEK!

24 today... Brrr cold... snow/ice :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

Ok Bon...the EVIL ONE is currently eating a dark chocolate chip adn marshmallow brownie I'd made the other night. YUM. I'm surprised we still have brownie left since it's been 2 days since i baked them! 

@ Southern...you're too healthy for me! All that granola and dried fruit without chocolate! It's no wonder you can't gain weight! I NEED to eat more healthy foods...but alas...old habits die hard! I'm getting better in my older years though.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

Coco- give me a huge bowl of broccoli smothered in butter with a little pepper, or asparagus with portabella mushroom sprinkled with sundried tomato feta on romaine lettuce then add ranch dressing on a tortilla wrap.  I could eat it everyday! Seriously. That is what I call good food. Carby, sugary junk...     I do love heavy cream sauces though. 

Some of my kids even see green food and they think it is death.   except for Popsicles and ice cream, or Andes mint pie!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

See? I need to move in with you so I can eat well AND lose weight! 
Then I'll go and stay with Bon....and watch the lambie cuteness....
Oh the fun we could have! I'll bring Bridge and the Evil One with me too! 
Don't worry Straw...I won't forget your pantyhose!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well I do happen to love chocolate anything...but now...broccoli with butter and salt and pepper...or asparagus...or feta anything...mmmmmm 

Spent the afternoon with my friend...one with the shingles...rash and bumps all gone, but not the nerve pain   Had fun with her and little baby Ruby Kate and she was watching a 2 year old for a friend too...sweet little boy...so...had me a super great afternoon with little ones


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 25, 2013)

I bet that made your day!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 25, 2013)

Now  you need to get those kids adn the lambies to play together...while eating your butter-slathered broccoli and fudge brownies...and you'd be in HEAVEN!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Coco...you are so right about that!!!!!

Next warm day my girlfriend and I are hoping to take some photos with Ruby Kate in her new overalls...denim with little pink roses on them...the smallest lamb...could make for some very cute photos 

So...I goofed off today...took nothing out for supper....what to throw together in a hurry?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thought this was a funny typo...they changed it shortly after SNOW and Ice 

Friend from Canada sent this.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## HankTheTank (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 25, 2013)

Well...always good to know how to drive in snot


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Symphony (Jan 26, 2013)

Now we know how to make all you ladies happy and healthy, move in with Mamma " Southern ".  She love big families so just make it bigger.  Buy land all around her and move in with all your families, Bridge, Coco, Bon, and who ever else needs it....I'd just feel bad for poor Straw he'd be inundated with women.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 26, 2013)

Symphony said:
			
		

> Now we know how to make all you ladies happy and healthy, move in with Mamma " Southern ".  She love big families so just make it bigger.  Buy land all around her and move in with all your families, Bridge, Coco, Bon, and who ever else needs it....I'd just feel bad for poor Straw he'd be inundated with women.


I wouldn't feel tooo bad for Straw... this is how it goes here...

He has many grannies... if I say one thing* I *get an ear full, all his Aunties and Grannies tell me to _"leave that boy alone, he is just fine.. don't you say nothing about that boy...blah blah blah!"_  I have long figured I can't win! Just look at on here... I say anything and I am the bad guy....


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

Snot huh? I'm glad I don't live up there...if they have THAT much snot that you're driving in it! 
Oh Symphony...Straw would LOVE having all us ladies around him. He'd be even MORE spoilt than he already is! 
Bon...I thought you were supposed to be sending you weather up here? It's 20 degrees and SNOWING this morning! UGH! 

And denim overalls with pink roses on a little girl? AWWWWWW>....I remember those days...so adorable! With your lambies no less? I say all three of them...with her giving treats! AWWWWWW...what an Easter card that would be!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 26, 2013)

Coco..you are getting the weather that was previously forecast for us...but those 2 storm systems just sailed right on by us and went your way...honestly...I was NOT out there with a big fan causing this!

I see next week we have one day forecast to have a high of 71 degrees   Sadly, that comes with lots of rain again...but hey...I'll take it 

Although the snot driving warning was a typo...every 7 year cycle near Kenora, Ontario when I lived for over 16 years...the Bertha Army Worms went through and part of Number One Highway would close for a bit because they were so thick it was causing cars to slide going over their slippery mess...no kidding...hated those things!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 26, 2013)

EWWWW! maybe you guys needed to make them into worm-chips or something edible like that. I guess that's what the cicada thing has been like in some areas. My DD was a baby when their last 17-year cycle rose up. But NoVA is so developed that all the old growth trees had been bulldozed and all the soild paved...so not as many of them. I know people out here were eating the cicadas....EW! But one man's insect is another man's delicacy. Not MY cup of tea...but hey....whatever floats your boat! 

I'll forgive you THIS time for the weather Bon!  DH was telling me we were supposed to be at 40 and raining today. I don't care for all the rain and mud. Couldn't we funnel this to the drought areas in the country?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Bon- how are ya?


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Southern...haven't been feeling all that great today, and can't be on here long since the screen is making my headache worse...but BYH is one of my many addictions 

Have gone back to bed for short naps quite a few times today and I am not a day time napper.  Nice weather today and a shame to nap through so much of it...little lambies don't care if it is cold, warm, dry, or raining...they are such cute little things...running, playing, hopping around...playing chase around the big tree at full clip...just too cute!!!!

Waiting for the last time out for the hounds and then I'm going to bed...geesh...tomorrow has to be better!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice warm day today...tomorrow the forecast is 70...wow...and by night 100 percent chance of thunderstorms...then a big cool down.  Been a nice break not having to deal with ice in the sheep or chicken's water.

Shall I put up a big fan and point it east to help thaw some of you out? 

Rechecked my calendar worried that Chickapee is not looking preggo...hmmm...she was bred last...then saw her rebred...so her due date would be March 15th...so will quit sweating it for now...so far my favourites have turned out needing to be culled...perhaps I should stop having favourites???  Nah...not possible...each one is unique, and although I love them all, some just stand out for their sweetness


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Bon!

Tomorrow it is suppose to be real nice tomorrow high of 65. Next day warm but t-storms.. :/
I think everyone everywhere in the states is sick of winter!  And everyone everywhere is sick!

Looking forward to spring. Did you see the lamb pics Roving Jacobs put up!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Those Jacob babies are so very cute!!!!  Yes Southern...you do need lambies!!!  I'll even let you borrow the green beast with air mattress in the back for your lambing season 

And yes...with winter going super cold, then warm, back and forth...seems lots of people sick.  Last night was miserable and didn't sleep much, but feeling better right now...ahhhh...that's the trick...just sign onto BYH! 

I'm trying not to whine about not feeling great...went to town to do some errands and found myself thinking of a song my granddaughters like...Silly Sally went to town, walking backwards upside down....but changed it for my mood at the time...Whiney Bonnie went to town, walking backwards upside down


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2013)

I can hear you singing that!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yup...


----------



## Symphony (Jan 28, 2013)

We are sending all our precip up to Royd.  So you enjoy your warm weather...next couple of days we are getting a gift from Alberta...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay...I give up...had enough...made a doctor's appt for Friday.  So dizzy and tired today...has to be a sinus/ear problem...so much for going the natural route on this :/


----------



## greenbean (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm sorry :/  I hope you feel better soon!    It seems like everyone's having some kind of problem lately.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks greenbean and hope your nap helped!  I got a nasty flu right before Christmas and haven't been totally well since then...I will gladly take antibiotics now if that will help...just getting really tired of this.

Super warm lovely day and made it up to 75...in January?  Wow!!!!  Took the sheep and lambs all the way over to the big pasture for a short time since there is actually some green grass starting to grow now.  They all go on the run...except two lambs who somehow missed their Mama's going out the gate...they stood there...hollering like it was the end of the world...of course Jess came running back at full speed to her crying lamb and ushered them both back with her to the pasture...the other mom Dolly didn't even look when her lamb was hollering, but then she is the Herd Queen 

Littlest lamb has just the sweetest baaaaaaaa when calling her Mama Lady Di...she is growing like a weed too...can't believe how much bigger they are getting!  Would have stayed out longer but was getting dizzy and feeling exhausted from very little walking and feared I might pass out.  So...yup...will stop being so hard headed and go to the Doc.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 29, 2013)

I sure am glad you are going to the Dr. Bon. I don't like that you're still feeling sick and dizzy :/


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I sure am glad you are going to the Dr. Bon. I don't like that you're still feeling sick and dizzy :/


x2 ... this has been going on tooo long now. i worries about cha


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Well...it is kinda strange since I usually bounce back pretty quickly from flu and colds...but not this time.  Hubby insisted over a week ago, but I was pretty sure I'd be okay the next day...so today figured enough was enough.

Too many cute lambies to snuggle with to waste anymore time being sick...and hopefully Chickapee has hers in mid March


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Yikes!!!  Several tornadoes have now crossed the Mississippi River and expected to be severe weather here around midnight....I never sleep when tornadoes are possible, and I didn't sleep much last night or the night before....I may start singing my whining song again


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2013)

Sing for us Bon! 

We never get sick here, a little thing  but not SICK. It's been years since we have had something like this... sinus stuff  and throats... fevers on/off. It is viral so there isn't anything to do. Everyone in NC is struggling this year.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Tornadoes are not here yet...but getting closer, so will be doing a little preparing just in case...sigh...just might break into that whiney song soon


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 29, 2013)

oh, stay safe Bon.  It's very blustery here in west TN.  Expecting lambs tonight--of course.       Now a fire page out.....


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Stay safe kiddo, hope the severe weather misses you or better yet just falls apart so no one has to experience it. So glad you're going to the doctor too... I'm not often sick but when I am, I tend to try to wait it out too. It's so exhausting to not feel 100%. Hope you're back there very soon .


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Pinoak...fire page?  Not familiar with that?  But that doesn't sound good.

Lived in Florida on the East coast for 12 years before moving here, so had the hurricane and tornado preparations down to a fine art.  Worst for our beach town was Hurricane Charlie...lots of damage and no power for over a week and terribly hot and humid and pouring rain...then within a month got two more...not good, but not as bad as Charlie.

So...we've always had a backpack each for quick grab and go if we have to.  Funny to hear about the doomsday bug out packs with supplies...live on a coastal town that gets whacked out by hurricanes way too often, and those packs are called hurricane packs, complete with dog food...yeah...can't have our spoiled little poochies going without.

Just finished filling the back fridge with tons of huge water containers...never want to go too long without water.  Flashlights (big ones) and extra batteries ready all the time anyway...got all that ready before our last ice storm and didn't need it.

Wish we'd filled up the car with gas yesterday when we were in town...but I was too whiney...hahahahahahaha...truck has almost full tank though.

We rechecked anything that may come loose and injure the sheep and chickens...glad we got those large trees cut down near the sheep shelter.  Did that two summers ago when we had too many tornado scares.

This area...between the Mississippi River and the Tom Bigbee River usually gets missed by tornadoes, so hoping all will be fine again 

If we do happen to sleep, we have a weather radio that will go into high volume warning, so that's good.  Can be unplugged and taken anywhere we want.  

So, it's all good...hubby grew up in Florida and sees weather exciting....I grew up on the Saskatchewan Prairie and I find weather terrifying.  As much as I love our home, the worst part for me is that the critters all stay safe...can you imagine me bringing in 4 ewes, 3 lambs and a bunch of chickens in the house?  May happen if it gets too rough 

Oh...and the cans in our packs are pork and beans...so...if the worst happens, it will be a blast...a root a toot occasion


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Now we're in a tornado watch...no warnings close yet.  Sheepies are all calm and the barometric pressure dropping suddenly doesn't seem to bother them...chickens all calm too...that leaves me...hahahahaahaha.

Natural gas turned off outside...have taken the dogs out already for their night business...am I missing anything?  We'll probably be missed like usual...but you just never know.  Wind is howling, but not what they are predicting...up to 70 mph during the night and straight line winds.

Oh...furniture on the front and back porches...have to secure them and take down the porch swing!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wind is picking up and howling...kind of scarey 

Barometric pressure has dropped even more and we feel it in our ears...and here it is almost midnight and our temperature has gone up...don't care for this...keeping my laptop plugged in and charging so that if we do lose power, can still email my family in the morning that all is well...hoping that will be the case....I am such a weather wimp all around :/


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey, are you awake. I just looked at the weather radar, hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2013)

hope you are ok!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Okay here...whew...didn't feel safe to go to bed until close to 5 am...and then didn't sleep long as had to see if all critters were okay...all okay, still windy and raining, but that howling last night scared me...and weather radio going off...satellite tv went down for a few hours...came back when the worst was over.

Took a quick look and no trees down over...still have power...lots of places do not...grateful here...ummm...checked critters but not our house for any roof damage...can you tell what my priorities are? 

Lots of stuff in our "staging" area to put away today, unbag, etc....but too dang tired right now.  

Put the coffee pot on...but can't remember hitting the "on" button :/

Alabama is getting it now...stay safe everyone who is getting this system!


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad you made it through unscathed! I think we're supposed to get this system later today/tonight. Not too excited...but what else can you do right? You are totally prepared! Man...I really need to get off my butt and get some kind of kit together....We've done the whole 1 week w/o power or water or a/c in 100+ degree weather. NOT FUN! VERY not fun! 

Glad you're ok...now go and get some sleep!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup...sleep would be great...first have to get myself ready to go out there in this rain and wind to take dogs out, feed critters, take a gander at the roof, then hopefully some sleep.  And now we go much colder, so need to get the wrench and open the natural gas valve to the house again.

West TN and Alabama are getting the warnings now...hope this misses you and all Herdies in its path


----------



## Remuda1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear things are well. It's cold here with 30 mph winds gusting to 40. Layers...... That's the key.  It's sunny though so if you can get out of the wind...


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

We'll be going back into the deep freeze again here too...guess this is the pay off for those glorious warm days


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Jan 30, 2013)

Bon, so glad to hear y'all made it thru safe.    


We are all right.  Ripped off a few sections of shingles, so we have water damage. Been patching on the roof. The usual--debris, limbs, few trees down.  Partially collapsed one of our barn shelters and half the back pasture is flooded. Critters are all right. Only one ewe had her lambs last night. ;-) 


Others in the area weren't as lucky. Lots of tree & line damage. Trailer turned over and owners were pinned underneath. Fire/rescue arrival delayed, as they were having to cut trees out of roads to get to them. Several homes, businesses and a school with serious damage. Sheesh--it's not even spring yet!

Oh, BTW  fire page= we are on fire/rescue and are "on call"   24 x 7, when we are not at work.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just woke up from a much needed snooze fest...and a bit looggie here :/

Pinoak...sorry you had damage, and a ewe decided it was time to lamb?  Nice timing on her part but hope it went well!

Fire page...gotcha


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 30, 2013)

Whoa...wind just started up like crazy and suddenly...now from the Northwest...super strong...here comes the cold front


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Hope y'all are doing OK over there! Not looking forward to the cold weather coming this way...the wind came last night. Don't know if there's any damage yet...but we're on a high-wind advisory all day today...so it could happen anytime. Ground is SOPPING wet! That's where there's grass...I don't even want to know how the  muddy parts look right now! (Let alone the dog!!!) 

Stay safe!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Yup...this cold front has arrived...going down to the low 20s at night again for a bit.  Just took the dogs out, and came right back in..going to get dressed more warmly before going out again to feed and water critters.


----------



## CocoNUT (Jan 31, 2013)

Remember...sweats OVER your jeans! (Saw that on Bridge's journal...)
Supposed to be super cold up here this weekend. 
This system is crazy....I really hope everyone is OK and that the rest of this storm doesn't hurt anyone else!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad to hear you wethered the storm.  We caught the north edges of it but not too bad.  I feel so bad for others who weren't as fortunate.


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 31, 2013)

Glad you didn't get hit badly...saw the news and wow...some got it so bad...and deaths and injuries 

Going down to 23 for a low tonight, so will have to get up earlier than usual since there will be the frozen water to deal with, plus hubby will be gone early too to pick up materials with some construction guys, so will be doing chores alone and then hurry up to a morning doctor's appointment in the morning.

Hope I like a roof on our back porch...have liked it wide open since the front porch does have a roof...but the back porch does get super hot in summer and we can't use it...plus the wood on that porch won't last forever without a roof over it.  Just our luck to have a nice roof on it, then get it torn off by the next go around of tornadoes...  shut my mouth!!!!  This lingering illness is taking away my Pollyanna outlook on life


----------



## Symphony (Jan 31, 2013)

I was worried once again with this crazy weather that you and the other ladies were alright.  Glad to hear you all made it.  GO SHEEPLES!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 1, 2013)

c'mon Bon...think about sipping ice cold lemonade/tea on your back porch...under the roof...watching the sheepies! You could be reading a good book too! shelling beans....even if it's raining! how nice will THAT be?!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes that does sound nice Coco...weather people lied...in the teens right now...brrrrr...DH already out there and me still wimping out here barely awake waiting on the coffee pot...which I double checked and I did turn it on 

Hate, hate, hate going to the doctor this morning...Not that I don't like her...she's great...just hate that I am infirm...silly old thing that I am 

Will bundle up soon here and carry water to the chickens...DH already broke the ice for the sheep waters.

Construction dudes already phoned and are already making changes to the material list???  Never had them before...now I'm not so sure about these guys :/


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 1, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Glad you didn't get hit badly...saw the news and wow...some got it so bad...and deaths and injuries
> 
> Going down to 23 for a low tonight, so will have to get up earlier than usual since there will be the frozen water to deal with, plus hubby will be gone early too to pick up materials with some construction guys, so will be doing chores alone and then hurry up to a morning doctor's appointment in the morning.
> 
> Hope I like a roof on our back porch...have liked it wide open since the front porch does have a roof...but the back porch does get super hot in summer and we can't use it...plus the wood on that porch won't last forever without a roof over it.  Just our luck to have a nice roof on it, then get it torn off by the next go around of tornadoes...  shut my mouth!!!!  This lingering illness is taking away my Pollyanna outlook on life


Don't say that too loudly.  Hubby passed by a house on his way to work every day that the owner was building a garage, a really big garage.  He watched the garage be built for three years.  One month after is was finished, a tornado took the whole thing down.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Severe acute sinus/neck gland/ears/kidney infection....first young tech that went to take blood went right through my vein...bruising badly and hurts on my left arm...told her to not feel badly since I have slippery veins and it isn't the first time...got the doctor and she took blood no problem from the right arm with smaller veins...got a shot in my left butt cheek...okay...shot to the right butt check came with a burn notice warning...no kidding...she did it slowly...couldn't believe the pain...was glad when that was done and she said, not so fast...it will burn worse...you have about 30 to 40 minutes to drive home...oh yeah...she was right.

Hubby went back into town to fill the major med list...that will take a big bite out this month's budget...oh...and she is listening to my lungs and is shocked at what my back muscles are doing on each side...she said...why didn't you mention back pain...said it's been doing this for a few months since my last break dancing episode on the dock...she could see them...with all the headache and face and ear pain, didn't mention it...so...have stuff for that too....

More when I'm up for it and can sit on this sore butt longer...and the adventures of having a roof on our porch...looks good, but not before a disaster close to finishing it...luckily no one was hurt...all good now...but...

On the amazing good news...despite losing part of lung at age 7 to staph lung infection...2 months in a hospital and giving my parents 6 months for me to live....and now like the stupidest person on earth still smoking...lungs are totally clear!


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Wow. Sounds like your in pretty bad shape.
Get well soon.  I will spare you the stop smoking comments. lol


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh Bon! What a list of maladies! Please take your meds and get some rest, girl. Sorry about your sore bum too! I sure hope the meds kick right in and get you some relief . Take care now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 1, 2013)

You poor thing! You are in rough shape but I'm glad you went. Now you'll get all that crap healed up and be better.

get better soon bon!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 1, 2013)

see Bon... the "caregiver" must learn to FIRST take care of the "caregiver"... that means YOU!!!

I am very glad you got checked out!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 1, 2013)

Take it easy and if you fancy kicking the smokes - pm me


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks all...I'll get better...very stubborn and hard headed of me to wait this long...old battle axe that I am will now get better soon I'm soon.

Guess this new nasty flu starts as a virus, but is some kind of mutant hybrid thing with a bacterial component in it that slowly "cooks" until this happens.

As for the smoking...have tried the gum and patches in the past with not much luck...have my electronic cig charging the battery right now...same thing as the gum and patches, but without the upset stomach from gun and without the spikes the blood pressure from the patches.  So...am doing that.  Doctor hates smoking, but said today she will not give me lecture, but said the e cigs are a better option right now and some of her patients did quit using them.

Thought of something funny today...when my beloved had a man to man talk to my Dad before proposing to me, he said he'd take good care of me...my Dad laughed and said good luck with that...she is pretty hard headed   Guess that's why I relate very well to spirited kids...well...relate to the other kids...heck...I love kids...I'm sure I was meant to have 10 children and at least 30 grandchildren...once I'm better, you people who need breaks with your children know how to contact me 

I'll take all my meds...do all the right things..I'm just to plain stubborn and hard headed to let this slow me down for too long...but I am taking it seriously this time.

Royd I will pm you soon...thank you for the offer 

On the sheepie and lamb front...I just totally love them and they are therapy...same goes for some of my tamer chickens that like to be pet...who would ever think chickens could be affectionate?

I'll be getting better, you can count on that...I'm going nowhere while there are lambies with springs on their feet and doing the cutest playing and antics


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh Bon, I just got caught up.   I am so sorry you as so sick!  Boy, when you do sick, you just go all out don't ya   .  I hope your bummy starts feeling better too (ice pack?  massage?).


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all...backend is better this morning, slept a record of nine hours...wow...first time in a long time I got over 3 hours sleep at night...so why am I still so tired?

Already took the first day of prednesone medrol pack...haven't launched into the rest of the meds yet...using my E cig instead of the real deal...I hate eating first thing in the morning, but choked down a bananna first thing since I promised hubby I'd do that before having coffee....behaving myself...where is the smilie with a halo?

Going to get hubby to pick up live plain yogurt starter today and fire up my yogurt maker...think the probiotics are a good idea while on all these antibiotics...plus it is yummy.

Freezing rain, sleet, still below freezing...but this afternoon we warm up to 50 and then it will be rain.  AND...I can go on the backporch and watch the lambies with springs in their hooves without getting wet 

When the roof was close to finished yesterday, noticed the backdoor wouldn't open...they went to notch the beam stopping it...board broke and and the whole corner came crashing down on both guys...yikes...I heard it and went hobbling out and expecting to be calling an ambulance...both luckily were okay...hauled a large heavy board up there to hold up the roof until they were able to fix it...actually, the fix makes it far more stronger and stable than before.  Wiped out the backporch light fixture and they were going to go to town to get a new one and install it, but we told then it was okay...we'd take care of that ourselves another day.  They were whipped!!!!  Took no breaks and I offered to make coffee and feed them lunch, but they just kept on going until it was done.  Really nice guys.

When it warms up  here are four more beams we'll get and install ourselves to make the whole thing stronger and a long stringer at the top where it joins to the house...it's good, but we like it to be super good.  When the roof came down on one side one of the metal roofing sheets got some dents and they offered to replace that too....but it isn't bad and we told them it was okay...can't see it unless you go on the roof and look down...plus not serious and won't affect anything.

Won't be posting any back porch pics until all that mess is cleaned up and I paint the metal table and chairs a pretty colour...I like the broccoli green, hubs wants a pale yellow with the metal leaves on them in the green...even I, who loves a nice deep eggplant purple have decided it wouldn't look great out there.  Will see. 

Taking puffs on my E cig...really, where is that smilie with a halo????


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 2, 2013)

Hope your e-cig works for you and glad you got some rest.  I quit smoking eleven years ago---how did I do it?  I got pregnant and the smell made me so sick and never went back   They no longer smelled like tobacco...it was like a damp, mothball, morning breath smell (I can still remember it very clearly--boy do pregnancy hormones do some strange things).  My son's grandmother was a 40+ year smoker and she used that medication Chantix and it worked great.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Who knows Bon, maybe this e cig will help you kick the habit. I quit years ago and don't miss it a bit. 
I must admit I was not a hard core smoker though. So maybe thats what helped me to give it up.

It must be driving you nuts to be layed up right now. I know if I went down it would be difficult getting my chores done. Husband would do them, but not like I do them. LOL

Sleep is the best medicine. Might as well sleep when your sick anyway. 

Get well soon


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

Wow bon...you SURE you didn't forget some maladie or somethign in your list?! good gracious! Makes sense why you've been feeling so poorly though. Glad you FINALLY got your happy butt to the Dr so she could shoot you up (in both cheeks no less!) and get you on your way to a full recovery! Also PROUD that you got 9 hours of sleep! 

I quit 7 or 8 years ago. Three of us (work team) were SUPPOSED to quit together...i was the MOST reluctant cause I enjoyed smoking. Told them they were gonna back out on me etc....one girl never even TRIED...my manager tried but was allergic to the Chantix...I did one week of hte Chantix and was done...no more smoking. Totally took the 'enjoyment' out of smoking for me. Word of advice...if you smoke as a 'coping mechanism'...find another coping strategy BEFORE you quit! (that was learned the hard way). Either way...whatever makes you happy...you do. I'm not a huge "everyone should quit" type...to each their own. 

glad no one was hurt when that corner collapsed! phew! 

Oh...and I agree with you about Super Bowl sunday....BIG deal *sarcasm*. I ran around today to do errands and places were crowded like it was Black Friday! CRAZY!!!  I don't get it...glad I married a NON-sports freak too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

hahahahahaha Coco...nope...think that list of maladies was quite long enough...geesh...

Now...while I was waiting forever at the doc's office, did read an ad for a new product that was approved in November last year and on the shelves of pharmacies...no prescription needed...that's called Halo oral spray to kill airborne germies to prevent flu and colds...and one shot to the back of the throat lasts 6 hours.  Looked it up online and read lots about it and decided it was worth a try.

Got some here now and before going into public places or around sick people, will give it a try....anyone else heard of it or used it?  I'm hopeful since my immune system is down right now.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Bon, are you starting to feel a bit better today? Sounds like the Doc covered all of the bases for you so hopefully it will be a speedy recovery . If you don't mind, I'm PMing you.  I'm having to supplement the new twins and just have some questions. Hope you guys warm up soon too, can't believe you're getting colder temps than we are here!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

I am so glad you have what you need now Bon! I bet hubby has been pretty worried about you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks all...yes...only reason I could sleep that long last night was because I was not waking up choking from the sinus thing...that was so gross 

Feeling a bit better, and will be happy when this weakness goes away...but happy I'm not dizzy and feeling like passing out anymore.  I did do too much today and am wiped out...will behave myself tomorrow.  

So...I'm getting better.  Hubs was getting worried and very frustrated that I was refusing to go to the Doc...was so sure I could beat this myself...I usually have, but not this time.

My girlfriend was worried too and said she'd wanted to kick my butt for not going sooner, but figured that shot in butt took care of that...oh...did I post that part already?  Not sure...

Kristi...pm me all you want


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

Never heard of it...you'll have to let us know how it works. Although now that you're a walking pharmacy you probably won't get sick again....
and I think shots in your bum are because you waited so long! You SURE you were going to the human Dr and not the local vet?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 2, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I think shots in your bum are because you waited so long! You SURE you were going to the human Dr and not the local vet?


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes Coco...I am very sure she is a human doctor!!!!  And you are right...I do feel like a walking pharmacy...hate shots in the butt...first one was not bad...but second one...wowzers...that was not fun...ouchie at the time and kept getting worse...glad that is not hurting anymore.

Something about the night time and when you are tired...sinus/gland/ears are acting up painfully now after getting a break all day...took one of the honker painkillers not long ago and getting loopy, but it is starting to work.  That tylenol, ibuprophen and aspirin for a chaser did not touch the pain for several weeks....so...glad these are working...just making me kind of a lala lady


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

Sometimes you need to ask what kind of Dr people are going to! 
My hubby's work wife was having a lot of medical issues...they kept saying it was this or that. Took this out...then that. Hubby kept giving her a hard time about how her "horse doctor" didn't know what he was doing...(she's in a really rural area). Eventually she got the right diagnosis...but it was another (real) Dr that determined it.


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 2, 2013)

My husband injured his Achilles' tendon maybe 3-4 weeks ago.  His business partner also happens to be an equine vet so when he stopped by the clinic on other business, his buddy said "Let's go ultrasound it". They did and it resulted in hubby calling doctor to get a prescription for a walking boot because he has tears in the tendon.  The nurse at first told him that he would have to have the ultrasound sent in, lol! He told her that was impossible


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

That's so funny Kristi 

I don't think there is any difference in a vet or human doc's ultrasounds.

Once in a bad blizzard when I was a teen and had a friend slice his thumb badly and roads closed to the city for a hospital...my Dad got out his cattle stitching needle and thread and carefully put the cut tendon together and then stitched the wound...in the morning once the highway was cleared and open, took him to emergency and they said...perfect...and did not redo it.  He healed and did not lose any function in his thumb or hand....my Dad was not a real vet, but took many night classes in it every winter when things slowed down...he was callled day and night by neighbours when they had problems with their cattle and needed C sections, etc.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 2, 2013)

that's cool.
I had a friend in college who wanted to be a Dr. He'd stitch up the guys who'd gotten into drunken fights. He always had his kit with him...and these guys would come to him and say "Doc...stitch me up" and he'd get it done. No scarring either!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 2, 2013)

Silly Sally went to town, walking backwards upside down....Loopy Bonnie went to bed, before she falls right on her head....night all


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

Well...I know being hit with all these antibiotics has to be helping my infection riddled old carcass...but...woke up with sore throat and beginnings of a cold now which is not suprising since the doc's office waiting area had so many people coughing and sneezing...and antibiotics aren't going to save me from a cold virus 

On the good side...finally I feel relief in my sinuses and ears and glands...woo hoo...and we go up to the mid 50s today and sunny...and the lambs are being so cute and playful...they will make me better from laughing and smiling at their antics...and am checking Chickapee who isn't due...if she did settle...until mid March...so, have another lambie to look forward to.  Chickapee is loving all the attention...have not felt movement yet, but her cute little udder feels a bit bigger today?  

Wish I'd had that Halo throat spray when I went to the doctor's office...now that would have been a good test to see if this stuff is worth a hoot or not.

Not going to let this trying to be a cold get me down...too nice of a day...sheepies and lambies are too stinking cute...sun and warmth are so lovely, and I am happy and grateful to be living here and I know I'll get better and get my strength back before too long 

Pollyanna is back!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

My ears just popped open!!!!  I had no idea my hearing was muted...asked hubs if I had been asking him to repeat himself lately...he said no, but I'd been talking louder than usual...guess he didn't tell me as he knew I wasn't feeling good.  Hope I wasn't yelling or anything


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 3, 2013)

HI Bon! Glad you are feeling better, except for the cold part, and you just sound like you are enjoying your little lambies so much!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

So true Bridge...was sorry I didn't have my camera with me a little while ago...all three were putting on the cutest show on earth for me 

Was just telling hubs that I now have a fail proof treatment for people suffering from depression that does not involve meds or counselling...pull a chair up and just spend time watching those little stinkers...no one can help smiling and laughing at their antics 

Then when they were all tuckered out, I bent down to their level and talked to them and all three came to sniff my nose, and the two girls licked my cheek....awwwwww


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 3, 2013)

A cold???  Really????


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow...major sinus breakthrough this morning...and I should be getting better now quickly 

I'm Canadian and old...not sure how many of you all are familiar with the singer Gordon Lightfoot or his song...Magnificent Outpouring...but...without going into details...finally...there is room in my head now for my brains and my face no longer hurts...I'm so happy...but don't want to make anyone sick with the details...let me just say...woo hoo...I expect to keep getting better and better now 

I'm so tired...not a great sleep...but...major breakthrough here...these drugs and steriods are doing it!!!!  :bun


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 4, 2013)

Gordon Lightfoot!  I do...but have no idea where any of my CD's are. :/  Bon we are kindred spirits!  

Glad you're feeling some relief!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Southern...and I've always suspected we were kindred spirits 

And thank you for not being grossed out by my post...I was so excited to see real progress...still am...this has been going on for too long...finally...progress...if I wasn't so tired I might just break into the can can :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better. Long time coming huh?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

Glad to hear you've had your 'breakthrough' Bon! Meds can help...especially if you don't use them for every little sniffle. Soon you'll be outside...spoinking around the yard WITH the lambies! (and you're NOT old)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yup...long time coming for sure Straw!  And Coco...was so tired and worn out this morning and feeling very old 

Went back to bed and slept and slept and slept for many hours.  Wake up to find that dear Hubs has gotten to my poor neglected kitchen in a big way...even stove...inside and out...and made homemade soup and greens and cornbread...wow...I picked a keeper for sure!!!! 

Guess I needed that extra sleep since I am feeling so much better


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh WOW! Definitely sounds like your hubby is a KEEPER!!!  Does he give classes? I could kill two birds with one stone by sending BOTH the DH AND Evil One down to y'all....get um both retrained! 
I feel old EVERYDAY! Just like you Bon...I'm not that old though! Just FEELING it. You obviously needed sleep...and that was very sweet of your hubby to step in like that. 
I think I need a whole new body...got 'sick' again all day yesterday and last night! I told the Evil One today...NO MORE infecting me! This is REALLY sucking! Glad YOU are on the mend though!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Really hope you start gettting healthy Coco!!!!! 

And yeah....kiddo germs they bring home from school are something else...got both my Thanksgiving and Christmas flu from young school age kids I watched that were sick.  I think their germs are more virile than adult germs?  Or maybe it just seems that way 

Wow...a girlfriend just stopped by with a huge beef strogonoff...enough for the next three days...her cooking is so yummy and she is just way too darn sweet!  I am really so very blessed 

Hmmm...DH giving lessons?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

Now hold on a sec...why is your neighbor/friend bringing over a beef stroganoff? enough for THREE days?! WOW! You are blessed!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Because she is just that sweet! 

Also, when she has terrible migraines and then got shingles...I was the one carrying meals...friends make life so special


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 4, 2013)

aaaah THIS is the friend! No wonder she's being so nice to you! You were SUCH a sweetheart to her...especially at Christmas time...
You see? This is the BENEFIT of being social...


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

She and I hit it off very soon after we moved here...you should hear us sometimes...a regular laughfest 

Our hubs are really good friends too and they sometimes just wander off to talk and get away from the crazies


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 4, 2013)

What a wonderful friend.   That sounds so yummy.   Glad you are on the mend.   Ears popping feels so good and weird at the same time.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 4, 2013)

Even after extra sleep today...have been fighting staying away since 9 pm...guess this is all part of it....and I wanted to stay up to see those kids born on marestare barn cam...nuts!

Night all


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rotten sleepless night...and now I'm giving this to hubby... 

Beautiful warm day and now back to bed...really getting tired of this and so sorry to be sharing this with DH


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry Bon, get some rest...


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh Bon! Sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. And passing it on to DH...FOR SHAME! At least the kitchen is clean and you have the beef stroganoff to last you! 
get better sooon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry bon. You'll will kick this thing is a few days and be back better than ever!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 5, 2013)

We feel for you, as we here are going thru the same thing, First DH then myself, I still get the bad headaches and I am on day 10 of this stuff, weak and tired is part of it also, one day at a time is all we can do.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Slept most of the day...and DH is doing better already.

What's up with this particular flu?  I'm ready for someone to just shoot me


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

Nah... you are not a cull...you're a keeper!    You'll get there!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 5, 2013)

I dunno Southern...feeling like a cull right about now


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 5, 2013)

C'mon now...you're not fit for freezer camp! 
I know what you mean...but we'll get better...eventually!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 5, 2013)

This virus has so many people struggling, it sure is nasty. It seems that it doesn't finish its course easily. 2 months seems average now.

Sleep and sleep and sleep Bon!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm alive...have been in bed most of the day...what a waste of a gorgeous sunny day!!!!  Finally sinuses are slowing down...unreal that was...and yeah, not fit for freezer camp...would never put anything so diseased in my freezer 

Won't be on long...but really want to catch up with everyone...such an addict I am...but tomorrow is another day


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope you're feeling better Bonnie. You've been on my mind today, thought I would give you a shout .


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup Kristi...I'm still alive and kicking...but weakly.  Spent most of the day in bed again today...guess if I'd done this at the beginning it would have helped...but no...started feeling a little better and over did it   Have been fighting my system to keep down these huge honking antibiotic pills without throwing them up...nice that they are a lovely shade of pink 

Good luck all with the lambing and kidding!!!!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 7, 2013)

*Good luck all with the lambing and kidding!!!!*

Just like you to think of someone else while you're struggling yourself


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well Kristi...I am such a hopeless critter addict...had fevers back again last night, but that is gone now...think DH and my kids were conspiring to get me in the hospital if this didn't turn around soon, but it is and going to a hospital is like being in a doctor's waiting office right now...major germ fest...antibiotics can know out bacterial stuff...but didn't help with the cold virus.

Doc is just too sweet...phoned today to check on me...wow...did me move into a wonderful place with wonderful people...and all you BYHers really add to my life too...thank you


----------



## Symphony (Feb 7, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Well Kristi...I am such a hopeless critter addict...had fevers back again last night, but that is gone now...think DH and my kids were conspiring to get me in the hospital if this didn't turn around soon, but it is and going to a hospital is like being in a doctor's waiting office right now...major germ fest...antibiotics can know out bacterial stuff...but didn't help with the cold virus.
> 
> Doc is just too sweet...phoned today to check on me...wow...did me move into a wonderful place with wonderful people...and all you BYHers really add to my life too...thank you


You better take care of yourself lady or I'll come out of hiding and strap you to that bed.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 7, 2013)

Yes sir...will be heading back to bed soon here...feeling badly that DH is doing this all alone right now.

This can't last forever...I am never sick this long...I'm usually the bounce back quickly person...but not this time.

Tomorrow has to be better!!!!


----------



## pinoak_ridge (Feb 8, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts to get better soon Bon!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok Bon...you HAVE to get better! I've decided that MY health is directly attached to yours...therefore...if I'm to get better, YOU must get better! Thinking about it tonight as I was battling my tummy yet again...I think I'd rather have the flu I had earlier around the holidays than this noro virus!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2013)

Firstly, thank to all for you good wishes

Coco....yes...I'm doing my best so that you can get better too 

You  know, it was a week ago today that I finally gave in and went to the doctor...then thought with all those meds I could carry on while getting better and didn't slow down until it came to the point that I physically could not..then finally rested and that has helped.

Yes Grasshopper...learn from the old one...rest before you find yourself wiped out face first in dirt....or today around here...it would be mud...has been raining all night I see and gets a bit colder...and on Sunday is another round of severe thunderstorms...only 80 percent chance though 

You all watch yourselves with this nasty flu season...be aware of any infections trying to grab hold of your sinuses and ears and anywhere else...so far my lungs are good, but some haven't been so lucky around here.  My kids hate that I smoke of course ... and my son jokingly said...well Mom...that flu bug took one look at your smoker lungs and thought...nope...not going to go there :/

Smoking is cut way down...DH asked me if I could half the amount of smoking....half?  Can't even come close to that.  Muscles are so sore from coughing and sneezing and throwing up...hmmm...after this think I may have awesome abs and belly muscles?  Yup...my new excersize program...get ripped with the flu


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 8, 2013)

Sick and still you make us laugh.......


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 8, 2013)

I am starting to get better for sure...weakness may last a bit longer though I see...am so tired of this...patience is not one of my virtures :/

Little lambies are growing so quickly and now all eating some hay and pellets...still nursing often too, and the biggest one already has to go on his knees to nurse.  They are so active and I wish I could borrow just a smidgen of their energy!

The littlest one is just so darn cute...and now has a name...Sweet Pea...yeah...cutesy, but fits her...when you pick her up she snuggles into your neck and makes baby sounds in your ear.  The other girl still is not named, and have to admit she is my favourite because of her personality...plus love her markings and want to name her Pippi from Pippi Longstocking...she has one black stocking on her front leg, but DH hates that name...so...no name yet for her.  Of course the big boy won't get a name 

Noticed I'm becoming overly emotional...wonder if the steroids in this medrol pak prednisone is causing some of that?  Still keeping the antibiotic horse pills down, but my stomach doesn't like them.

Was going to walk back to the house to get my camera and post a pic of the girl for name ideas...but did good just walking back in...short walk...how could that exhaust me?  Yes...patience...patience...patience...


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad you are mending!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2013)

Today DH and a friend went to check out a Dorper sheep farm not too far from here and we may be getting our replacement ram lamb soon!  I did too much today and was wiped out and didn't go, but trust DH to pick us a good one...and he knew I'd be pleased to get a purebred black headed Dorper ram, and he was right 

Unless we get that 100 percent chance of thunderstorms in our forecast tomorrow, I hope to go see him.  Well taken cared for large flock of sheep...good feet, shed well, all look healthy and this fellow was born in November and already a big little fellow.  Can't wait to see him and perhaps get him!!!  

Now I must crash and burn...will I ever learn?  Nope...not likely


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh I hope this works out for you ! Love that blk/wht look!

when will you decide? I guess when you put pics up we will know right! 

I tucked me Dh back in this morning after his "D" love time and he came down about 6 ate and went back to bed! 
I get worried when he gets sick and run down...my goal is to keep everyone out and away and let him sleep it through. 
I went to my neighbors with the kids and we helped out over there for a bit. Air was crisp but sunny and beautiful... making me feel better. Hopefully you will sleep  and let your body re-coop Bon!

Have you noticed how all the "oldies" on here talk about the weather and our health.... oh my....sure sign WE ARE getting older!  
Weather and health... geesh I fit a stereotype now!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 9, 2013)

yes...I have noticed that more ahem...mature people do talk more of weather and health...but you are far from being as old as me...you still have children at home.  The bonus of getting to be my age and not liking that empty nest thing, is...grandchildren!!!!  

Sorry your DH is sick...sweet of you to get the house empty so that he could sleep...hope he wakes up feeling better 

And yes...if we decide to buy that ram, photos will be posted!!!  Looks like the weather will not behave tomorrow, so may be Monday.  I have always loved the black headed Dorpers best for looks...hubby the Kats, and his favourite are the all white.  Maybe this little dorper fellow with have a meaty behind like Kristi's dorpers...that sounded strange...never really noticed sheep with meaty behinds until I saw photos of her lovely sheep 

I'm a bit in the doghouse right now with DH...I did too much and wiped myself out and not feeling too great tonight.  Just so long you can "take it easy" before you get that itch to get stuff done....


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 10, 2013)

Bon, that's exciting about the ram! I really hope he's a sweet guy and not a head butter! But you won't be breeding your girls again until next fall, right? Or do your sheep get bred year round?  Does your ram run with your ewes full time? I can't remember if you do that or not.

So take it easy today, Bon, it's Sunday, you are supposed to rest up!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 10, 2013)

Looks like today will not be the day for getting him...no way I can get a new lambiekins and put him alone in the ram pen by himself...only 4 months old and away from "home"...and the weather is not nice today...can see me getting sicker going out in rain and tornado watches checking on him and keeping him company, getting soaked and chilled and sicker.  

Won't keep him separate as long as the books say...only because the farm he's coming from is even pickier than we are, and we are seen as very picky by most other sheep breeders in our area   Also, we seem to be the only sheep people around here that do not have a regular cydectin or ivermectin worming schedule...wether they need it or not.  This little guy is weaned and just had his first cydectin worming and hoof check and little trim.  This farm does the hoof check/trim and worming every 3 months...as do most around here.  They all go through the tilt table routine...but still...will check him carefully myself before he goes in with the girls.

Bridge, except for the last 2 months of pregnancy and the first 2 months after lambing, we keep a ram with the whole flock.  By the time the lambs are weaned, it is pretty hot here already and even with a ram in that long, all our ewes lamb just once a year...usually January/February.  Not sure if the heat stress keeps them from being fertile in summer or not, but that is possible.  Hair sheep are not called a seasonal breeder, but that's how it's been every year...bred in late summer/fall...lamb in the winter.

Will be taking it easy today and it won't be too long before that tornado watch crosses the MS river and is heading our way...already have the rain here, but not the winds or watches and warnings yet.  Should a big, bad tornado come lift us up and fly us to the Land of Oz, I'll be sure to take pics to post


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey Bon...are you OK? I heard about that tornado that hit in Mississippi...i don't think it was near you...but still. Hope you're ok!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope you are alright.   Sounds like it there was nasty weather in your area.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tornadoes didn't come up this far north...whew...those things scare me!  But got tons of heavy rain...sopping wet and at one point was worried our catfish pond might breach at that back side...did a bit on the front, but didn't see any fish flopping on the grass.  

Ground is pretty wet and can't see risking getting the trailer stuck getting the ram today...will see how it goes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

Trailer? Why not the back of the car   Just kiddding!

Aren't all the lambing threads fun! I can't seem to keep up with the lambing and kidding threads anymore. So many!

Glad you guys weren't hit, rain here today and maybe the next three days. I am not going to complain though...cuz spring is just around the corner so I am keeping "happy thoughts"


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Glad you didn't get any severe weather, Bon. I hope it dries up some soon for you though so that you can bring your new guy home . Can't wait to see pics of him.  Please be careful out there, no slipping and sliding for you


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

We are home with our new ram lamb!  Sorry...it's dark, I'm exhausted...pics tomorrow.

He's a lovely boy...3 months, 1 week...three quarter Dorper..and one quarter Katahdin.  He has a lovely slick, smooth coat...beautiful head...black with white on the top and one black spot on the side of his neck.  He made the ride home well, and is settled in pretty good...glad the guy we bought him from sent us home with some food he was used to...I'm sure that helped him feel more at home, and he found the water.

The guy we bought him from has a lovely place...beautiful big pastures with rolling hills...and his sheep are awesome!!!!  Nice set up for them, and he had a huge full blooded Dorper ram...very impressive!  He has I think he said 36 lambs already, and more on the way.  Such cute lambs, coming and going from the creep feeder.  

So...photos tomorrow...I'm happy to have the little fellow home...but ready to drop...good time to relax and see how all the herdies are doing 

       how can I still be tired???  Finished the antibiotics today...guess I'm weak from being such a diseased old thing for so long


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 11, 2013)

That's great Bon! Glad he's home safe and sounds, can't wait to see the pics! Sure hope he's a nice guy. 

Now get some rest, I know I am!


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope your up and running tomorrow bon and lookijn forward to ram pics

Yes your right its funny - every time we purchase and collect 4 legs we see beautiful big pastures with rolling hills


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

Isn't that the truth?


Just made a check outside and all is calm.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

can't wait to see your boy!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 11, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> can't wait to see your boy!


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

x3


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas (Feb 11, 2013)

X4


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Went to get photos...dead camera batteries   They are in the charger right now.  Hope to get some pics before our rains begin here...again...cold front coming through, so rain today starting in a little while, then all night...and chance of some snow to wake up to tomorrow.

Little guy is still a baby and I wonder if in 2 months my wether lamb (yes...it fell off...all healed nicely)  will be as big as the ram lamb.  Kind of cute of this ram lamb walks very stately and when he stands, puts his back legs out in a show stance


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 12, 2013)

Congrads, yes we need pictures, and glad to hear he is part Katahdin, hopefully he will carry the Katahdin calm traits for you, If I was going to do commercial sheep this is the cross I would do to, but maybe 50-50%.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Best I could do for now...rain will start soon.

Kristi...think he'll grow a meaty butt?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2114_ramface.jpg
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2114_ramfront.jpg
> ...


 He looks like he has no eyes! 

Nice looking ram Bon! If he was a dairy goat I'd say he has plenty of room for a big udder!  Guess that's how you know he'll get a meaty butt.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 12, 2013)

Not sure about butt, but he looks like he can settle a few girls already , Looks great congrads


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Marlow you nut 

Yeah...photos don't pick up his eyes...will try again if we ever get sunshine again...when the light catches his eyes they look dark navy blue.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Shelly...he's only 3 months and 1 week...but he is already looking well endowed


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 12, 2013)

So are you naming him?

Dark hair and blue eyes says Frankie to me or Sinatra.



> Thanks Shelly...he's only 3 months and 1 week...but he is already looking well endowed


At least I didn't say anything about his endowments!


----------



## Remuda1 (Feb 12, 2013)

He looks really nice, Bon . I LOVE the length of his back and he looks a very nice size for 3 months. I think your hubby has a very good eye .  And you know me.... I love those big butts


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 12, 2013)

LOVE    the black white! He looks soooo big already! Believing he is gonna be a great ram for you!

he's gonna make pretty babies! :bun :bun :bun


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh yeah he is big. Looks very nice bon. Congrats


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks all   So hard not to tame him quickly and cuddle him....but nope...been there, done that...didn't turn out well and have learned my lesson about rams :/

I noticed that the full blood Dorpers are a little woolier and more beige to them than the purebred Dorpers who have white bodies and shed off more.  Had not realized before that full blood and purebred are not the same...always so much to learn.

He had some very nice looking ewe lambs too, but they are sired by the same Ram as our guy, so that wouldn't be a good idea...plus our budget said nope too...but wow....it gets very tempting


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 12, 2013)

He's so handsome Bon! I can't believe he is only 3 months old. Wow!


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2013)

Great looking ram!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks all and this young ram thinks himself quite handsome too me thinks...had a neighbour stop by and he was looking at him...when ram lamb noticed him, he changed his stance...again to a show ram, and had his head high...then walked along looking very stately 

To start with I thought he was standing like that to pee...but nope...he doesn't care how he stands when peeing.

He is a good size for 3 months, 1 week old...but his twin brother was a little bigger than he is.  I liked this guy's looks and the larger one didn't have the same markings.  Found out later that the owner is keeping that twin, so I'm glad I preferred DH's first pick.  

I'm hoping since he was a twin I might have a better chance of twins from him?  Not sure how that works


----------



## SheepGirl (Feb 12, 2013)

He has the genetics for twinning. Unfortunately since he doesn't give birth, he won't be having twins!! Multiple births are all determined by the ewe, as she is the one that releases all of the eggs. He will choose the sex of the lambs, because it's his swimmers that are either X (girl) or Y (boy). All of the ewe's eggs are X. But he can pass on the twinning inclination to his daughters, who will be more likely to have twins.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Sheepgirl...had wondered about that


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 12, 2013)

Does it work the same for goats too?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice Sheepgirl. Yes it does AP. Doe determines number and buck determines sex.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 12, 2013)

He isa really nice looking animal.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 12, 2013)

> Thanks all and this young ram thinks himself quite handsome too me thinks...had a neighbour stop by and he was looking at him...when ram lamb noticed him, he changed his stance...again to a show ram, and had his head high...then walked along looking very stately


He's beautiful bon!  You should get a video of him walking around like that


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 13, 2013)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> But he can pass on the twinning inclination to his daughters, who will be more likely to have twins.


Thats the crunch bit some people dont get - his DAUGHTERS 

Nice ram you have there bon


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok Bon...he is quite handsome...does he "strut" as well as pose?! Sounds like he KNOWS he's the BIG man! How adorable....
Hope you're feeling better too!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks all...and he no longer does the pose and strut for us...guess we are old news and the bearers of food to him.  He did this at the first for us....and then yesterday with a new person looking at him...so, if I want a video, have to get someone to come look at him...quite the show off 

He is still scared of us and keeping his distance...hope that lasts a long, long time.  Really want him to me a nice ram! 

I'm starting to wonder if it is the Dorper/Kat cross that makes for bigger lambs that grow faster than the all Dorper or all Kat lambs?  Our first lamb had a White headed Dorper Mama and Dorper Papa and he's a month and a few weeks now and is a big boy...but...the second lamb born...a ewe...has a Kat Mom and Dorper Papa and she is now as big as the first guy?  Fellow we bought our ram from was trying something new this year and our ram is a product of that...3/4 Dorper and 1/4 Katahdin...so far he is very happy with the results.

He keeps such great records of each one of them...but then he has a large flock.  We use the calendar method since we're small potatoes.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey...don't knock potatoes...they're YUMMY!


----------



## Symphony (Feb 13, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Hey...don't knock potatoes...they're YUMMY!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 14, 2013)

I wasn't much of a Valentine today...even cancelled lunch out...may have to go back to the doc if my ears don't smarten up...oh well...we'll see...hate to think of more antibiotics that make my stomach queasy.

Hope all had a great Valentine's Day


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy Valentines day bon.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks Straw 

Lambies are growing so quickly, and not sure where they get all that energy.  I'm so happy that now I am positive that Chickapee is pregnant...nice little udder building and her back end shows a puffy change.  She is due one month from today   Would rather have all lambs closer together in age, but that's okay...when I need a newborn lambie fix...there it will be

I believe I will not have to go back on antibiotics...last night was not fun, but by morning...big improvement with the stupid ear   Of course allergy season has begun and I don't remember pollen counts being this high in February before...but this year I think/hope I'm ready for it!!!  Going to try the nasal saline wash every time I come back in the house and when I feel lots of pollen out there when the jasmine is blooming and grass is cut, I have those face masks ready...and got an antihistimine with a decongestant to give that a try.

Kinda got mobbed at the evening feeding...we only had 4 ewes all winter, and now our number is up to 8.  We are going to keep the two ewe lambs.  Wonder what Chickapee will have?


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 15, 2013)

Yay! She is pregnant.  It sure is fun having a bunch together but it's nice, like you said, to get to have a lambie fix.

Maybe you could post some updated pics of your lambies!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 15, 2013)

That's great news about CHickapea! You were worried about her, but sounds like she is gonna be a mommy too! 

I hope your allergy regiment works Bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes, I should get pics of the lambies...littlest one used to be able to walk under her Mom and change teats...now she is on her knees to nurse like the older two...after that rain and mud...they all have dirty knees :/

I love my doctor...she doesn't hesitate to write a prescripton if needed, but she also incorporates many things that are healthier to try prevent a sinus infection in the first place...always thought a doctor should use that kind of approach.  For a cough, she suggested trying not only the honey and ginger and lemon...but...a gargle of ACV...that works!  I don't have a throat infection...this cough is from the sinus crud...and of course...she is on my case about smoking which I know is not smart 

We freeze tonight and then tomorrow we have a high of only 41 and low of 25....I am so ready for spring!!!!

Tired out early, so will be going to bed before 9 pm...that's not normal for me...but...if you're tired, go to bed I guess.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Just had a lovely "pajama party" time with my daughter and two little granddaughters on Skype   Little Saturday tradition we've been doing for a long time...it is still morning here, but they are 7 hours ahead of my time, so evening here.  They were all in pajamas already for this and I went and put my wildest pajama top on for it over my sweatshirt 

I would go nuts or into a deep dark depression from missing them so much if it wasn't for Skype!!!!  Some people knock this new technology, but I am super grateful for that invention

Even after going to bed super early last night, I managed to sleep in late...all that sleep is helping me get back my strength.  DH took out the dogs, fed the sheep, did the chickens....all before I even got up.  And it was still freezing.  Today is going to be cold and tonight a low of 25...when is spring coming????  This afternoon, once the the sun thaws out the water hoses, I'll top off every water holder for sheep and chickens.  So much easier to have them super full and just break ice rather than carrying pails of water out there.

And yes...I am so happy that Chickapee is preggo....whew...was worried about that.  About her name...she was a twin with a brother...if any of you saw the movie "Nell" with Jodie Foster....Chickapee is what she called her sister...so...since she was a sister and I thought the name cute enough for her...that's how that came about.

Speaking of lamb names...for the one that is white with more black markings and one black leg that looks like a stocking since their is white before her hoof...really wanted to call her Pippi after the story book character Pippi Longstocking...but...DH thought that sounded way too cutsey wootsey and didn't like it....but....get this...the littlest one with the two black circles around each eye and black ears...that loves when he cuddles her and tries to nurse his earlobes...he had named...wait for it...cutesy wootsey or what....Sweet Pea


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweat Pea...Really? now that's original  

I like pippi!

Glad you are getting some sleep!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Right, eh?  Pippi is not as cutesy as Sweet Pea in my opinion....now that lamb I wanted to call Pippi does have the markings of a holstein...just may call her Holly.

My girlfriend just came by with fresh made chili...she and her hubby are like us...love the super hot spicey chili and hers if the best   She and her hubby are close to the same age as us, and together we all act like teenagers...crack up and laugh in restaurants to the point I wonder if they'll kick us out...but so far not... 

We could not have moved to a better place...we love it, and when I said we were so lucky how it all fell into place, DH reminds me of all the circumstances that LED us here...not lucky...we were being blessed for sure and sometimes when you follow a very strong feeling...it works out so much better than trying to run the whole show yourself   We followed that saying...Let go and Let God...it is so true!


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 16, 2013)

I vote pippi!  Glad you are starting to feel better.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2013)

I do like the name Holly, wanted to name Hatie Holly but it was voted down :/

You are so right Bon...usually it's not a lot of fun "getting" there... but G-ds plan is so worth yielding to!
Things work out so much better when He orchestrates those things for us!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Who's Hatie?? lol 

She's sick so we'll give her a pass but I am seeing alot of "speeling" mistakes "her" Southern. Hey like me? lol


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

So, our neighbour across the street from us with goats and sheep called my DH and asked him to come with him to a sheep/goat auction that they have every 3rd Saturday of every month, so they've gone to a few towns down the road from us.  This guy like the looks of several ewe lambs from the place we bought our ram lamb, but didn't want to pay his prices for well cared for, healthy sheep.

We have never bought any sheep or lambs from the auction...they are all in such small areas...one sick and they could all get it...yes, they are about half price from a good sheep farmer, where you can go see the parents and their set up and how they do things...how clean the area is...no one limping...all pink eyelids...no coughing, no scours, etc.  

We believe that the money you save at these auctions will go straight to vet bills and worst case...dead animals.  Maybe we are just too picky?  Heck...we didn't bring the disposable shoe/boot covers with us when we went to get the new ram lamb, so we did not walk in there.  His sheep all love him and were near the fence and we got to see the bottom of hooves and eyelids when he showed us.  We decided on this ram lamb and he brought him out...not us in there and I think that is smart...never take chances on what the bottom of your footwear is carrying.

This guy has no place to keep any new ones separate, so they will go in with his now healthy herd.  Yes, people think we are picky...but we're comfortable with that.  Now when DH comes home from there, he will not only clean the bottom of his shoes, but also treat them.

I don't think we are paranoid...anyone else just not worry about this stuff or is it just us?    Either way...we will continue with our picky ways.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 16, 2013)

Nope I agree. I have been to many actions and seen thousands of sheep and goats pass thru them. NO WAY WOULD I EVER GET AN ANIMAL FROM A NON-GRADED AUCTION. I think that what he is doing is a really bad idea and will bite him in the butt.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 16, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Nope I agree. I have been to many actions and seen thousands of sheep and goats pass thru them. NO WAY WOULD I EVER GET AN ANIMAL FROM A NON-GRADED AUCTION. I think that what he is doing is a really bad idea and will bite him in the butt.


X2

I have bought from auctions before, but always quarantine for a few months.  (Not sheep or goats, but horses and small animals like rabbits, chickens, ducks, etc.)


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

Glad we are not the only ones that feel this way.  We are already seen as being very picky, and I am known as ....woman who cuddles and pets sheep too much....hahahahahaha....so be it...could be a worse handle 

Right now this guy's herd of both sheep and goats are healthy...really hope he doesn't bring in something to make them all sick or bring some footrot onto his pasture.  Would rather get a good animal at the going price rather than two for the price of one that are iffy.

And yes...will deal with the bottom of his footwear as soon as he comes home.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 16, 2013)

DH just called on his cell phone...the prices for very scrawny ewe lambs are not as low as our neighbour had hoped...and their condition is not great.  Sounds like DH has convinced him to not take a chance and go with a good local sheep farmer.  

Some are forty bucks less...but one vet call...and that is out the window big time, not to mention what that ewe could give to the rest.  

Only 2:30 pm here...had a long sleep...but think after I take the dogs out and check for eggs...I'm going back to bed...how lazy can I be?


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 17, 2013)

Bon! What happened? Where are you?! Should we start worrying...all this sleep? You've probably got SO much energy now that you're running around your pastures with the lambies! Glad to hear DH's friend didn't get the auction sheep. Probably a wise choice. I think it's a smart thing to protect your investment. Not everyone I know has such strict bio-security...even I am not HORRIBLY strict. However, in that situation, it'd be worth it! I'm getting paranoid though...I haven't bred my does cause I wouldn't want to leave them somewhere else NOR wouldn't necessarily want to bring IN a buck. The whole "driveway breeding" thing seems pretty crass too. Whatever happened to ROMANCE?! 

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 17, 2013)

Yup...I'm still around...still get tired out so easily and it really is getting annoying.  I'm used to not being sick much and then bouncing back quickly...not so this fall and winter.

Cold here again and did the frozen water thing with critters...I need spring soon!

I tried a new decongestant this morning hoping to get rid of all of this and my ear bugging me...and it about put me out...so have slept a good part of the day.  And guess what...with all this freezing going on...how could allergy season be starting already????  Pollen counts are getting pretty high for February 

Perhaps I should change this to ....my failing health...journal? 

On the sheep front all lambs are growing big and pretty spunky...just too funny to watch them play  And Ms.B the chicken who is separated from the others now because "she does not play well with others" laid a gigantic egg today...didn't fit in the carton.  She is only still here and not in the stew pot because she is such a good layer.  She hates all the other chickens and rooster...tries to peck us when we change her water and filler her feeder...she truly is a B****ch...has drawn blood with that beak on my and DH hands...now I wear gloves to avoid anymore of that...I don't even like the way she looks at me 

We don't keep very many chickens during the winter...enough for eggs and now I'm going to hold them for the incubator.  Once I have replacements close to laying, Mr.B will be gone!

I've been around here on and off between snoozes...just kind of groggy...not impressed with the new decongestant.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 18, 2013)

Gosh bon hope you start feeling better soon, yes go out and get some lambie theropy, really does help me when I don't feel well, But wait for this to work a person needs lambs, My sheep most be doing some kind of GOAT CODE, I have many as big as a house, and wide load signs on thier butts, but refuse to give those babies up. Bad sheep, Bad sheep. Maybe you need to go to another doctor and another until you find one that knows what the heck is going on .


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh Bon! Don't be afraid of that MEAN chicken! Just bring a meat cleaver out with you when you change her water and threaten her with "freezer camp"...see what happens....
Allergy season already? Seriously? Ooooh...cause there have been such warm days this winter...it's got the trees all messed up I'm sure....so they're blowing their pollen early probably. None of that going on out here...that I know of yet. You are pretty far south though...any spring flowers coming up yet? I've seen some late spring bulbs popping up in some places...but no yellow flowers yet. (yellow flowers are normally the first to bloom...)
I think you need a vacation Bon...somewhere nice and warm. That might help you get squared away. The COLD does take it out of you though...saps your energy...along with the flu bug. After ear infections are over...ears still take a couple extra weeks to feel 'right' again. I learned that this last ear infection. As long as they're not infected...they WILL get better...it just takes a while. 
Get some rest...think of warm, tropical vacations....and get better! 
Shelly May..."wide load" signs on your ewes! I can actually picture that! Too funny.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 18, 2013)

Just got back from a long morning...DH had a doctor appt a town away from us early...then checked out Co-op, Lowes, and TSC for the pasture gate we need to add to our pasture so that we can drive the wagon through it to bring in lime...yeah...first gate is 2 feet too narrow...didn't think of that at the time...sigh...went out for our Valentine lunch...hahahahaha...better late than never   Although at our age with kids all grown, it is kind of like Valentine's day most days anyways.

Turned out that the better quality gate for the money was at TSC...tied that sucker onto the rails on the minivan and finally got home...doesn't sound tiring, but it was....so resting up with BYH for a bit 

I'm lasting longer now than I was a week ago, so that's improvement...and today that new decongestant is not whacking me, but is working, so that's good.

Had hoped to get Chickapee up and do some trimming on her shaggy butt and legs...she got that from her Mama Jess...the sweet oversized ewe that does not shed off well, has the worst feet and needs trimming 3 times more often than the others, and has 2 good teats and 2 blind teats...yeah...anyone else would have culled her by now, but she is the only one so far to produce twins...both bigger and faster growing than any of the singles...has a huge udder that could probably feed four of them no problem...and likes to rub her cheek on my cheek...yessiree...she is going nowhere!

Just too tired to go sit out there and trim Chickapee right now, plus the temperature is dropping, sun is gone, and getting windy.  We have a 100 percent chance of thunderstorms tonight darn it!!!

Shelly May...your sheep HAVE to lamb soon...can't believe they haven't blown!!!!  We have just one lamb left to arrive in about 3 weeks now...yay for another lambie pie 

Coco...if I waved a cleaver at my nasty hen Ms B...she would probably peck it...and spit on it....ummm...do chickens spit?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 18, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Oh Bon! Don't be afraid of that MEAN chicken! Just bring a meat cleaver out with you when you change her water and threaten her with "freezer camp"...see what happens....




Sounds like my kind of day---TSC, Lowes...Ahhhhh.

Glad you are on the med.  Take it easy and let your system recover.  Spring is just around the corner.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 18, 2013)

It's nice to know we're not the only people who spend all of our weekend time doing the tour of all the local feed stores! Went to Lowe's three times this weekend! WOW! 

When I bring Evil to dump off...ooops...I mean over to visit for tea, I'll bring a meat cleaver and rustle her up a bit for you! You know...let her lose a few feathers! Besides...Evil could probably chase her around too! 

I SO thought of you today Bon! I'll post about it in MY journal....but it's kinda funny....


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 19, 2013)

hi bon!


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 19, 2013)

Not sure why they haven't lambed yet Bon, but you should see the white one with black spots, her milk bags look like a :bun milk bags, that must be it she looks like a milk cow all the way, So they take 9 months to give birth right... 4 more months to go


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Good morning to you Southern :bun

And Coco you nut...now you know that if anyone besides YOU wore green grinch face fleece pants, it would not be as special as you wearing them...they are awesome 

Shelly May...they really can't hold out much longer...I believe we will feel the earth shake when your girls finally go into labour!!! 

Cold, muddy, and windy here today...didn't sleep much with the rain and then wind howling...glad we were never at risk for tornadoes...LA had 5 tornado warning yesterday evening at one time but didn't hear if any touched down.

Really have to do the final shoring up of the roof on the back porch...really don't feel like dragging myself out to do that, but takes two people...and also need two more long pieces of lumber to finish it completely...then do the weather proofing stain on the whole thing


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 19, 2013)

Noticed today just how much these lambs have grown!!!  First wether lamb has a hard time nursing even on his knees!!!!  All lambs are joining in now with eating hay and the pellets, drinking water, and nursing...no wonder they are growing so quickly.  Glad I have one more lamb to look forward to next month, although it is a pain to have one so late after the others...separating her to feed her more than the rest.

Got some work done on the back porch roof project today, but still not finished...was cold and windy...and...we seem to now have a porch cat...dang...really don't want to pay for shots, feed...and getting it fixed...whatever sex it is.  Will have to find it a new home...like there aren't so many abandoned cats already...who would want a stray?  Hope someone comes looking for it and it belongs to someone...sigh...of course it rubbed up DH leg when he went out there and was purring...and yes...of course we fed it...just couldn't leave it hungry with it going down to 25 degrees tonight


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2013)

hmmm...stray cat's in this part of the country are handled quite differently 

Here the first thought is "rabies carrier"


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 20, 2013)

Bon, they grow so fast don't they?? I weighed my one and only lamb of this season so far  and he is at 24 lbs and 3 oz, at two weeks of age, he was 11 lbs at birth. That is almost 1 lb per day gain.........He will be a man before I know it.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 20, 2013)

Southern...stray cats don't do well around here either, and kittens and pregnant ewes don't do well together at all!!!  The big stray that attacked my duck Sadie and her babies was dealt with and buried.  But this one belongs to someone...not skinny, not wild...I'm putting it on lost and found and hoping the owner is looking for him/her.  Didn't see it this morning though...hope it went home 

Shelly May...after seeing photos of some of your ewes that require a wide load sign on them...I can't imagine how they are managing to even get up and down....or find any room in there to eat!!!  They have to go soon!!!!

Cold here and still well below freezing...DH did the frozen water thing already...let me sleep in and made coffee for me...he doesn't like the stuff...new meds are really helping my sinuses and will be good as allergy season and pollen ramps up


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 21, 2013)

Warmed up today and raining...raining, raining...and will rain all night and tomorrow morning...standing water and mud...again 

But...should be grateful we have no freezing rain, blizzards or tornadoes forecast...feel badly for those who do and so many without power already...not a good time for anyone, but so much worse if you have little children and any animals birthing in that!!!!

Stay safe all...some of you are probably getting that bad storm!


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 21, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Warmed up today and raining...raining, raining...and will rain all night and tomorrow morning...standing water and mud...again
> 
> But...should be grateful we have no freezing rain, blizzards or tornadoes forecast...feel badly for those who do and so many without power already...not a good time for anyone, but so much worse if you have little children and any animals birthing in that!!!!
> 
> Stay safe all...some of you are probably getting that bad storm!


We had a nice warm day here too. They are calling for freezing rain tomorrow! Won't know till early tomorrow morning if they will delay or close the schools because of the weather.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

Marlow, hope you don't get freezing rain and any power lines down!!!!

Super foggy here this morning, or as my nephew called it when he was 3 years old...very froggy out there.  Had to think of Gorillas in the Mist....except we had Sheep in the Mist 

Have eggs in the incubator now...kind of iffy for some as we had some cold nights and I hope they didn't get too cold?  Some I picked up still warm...so we'll see.  They should hatch a few days before Chickapee is due to lamb...that would be a nice springy thing...new peepers and new lamb in the same week 

While out at the chickens...saw that our very first yellow day lilies are beginning to bloom...yes...spring really is coming!!! 

Going up to 60 today...what a treat...hope it dries this mudfest happening here from all that rain.  See the pollen count is getting way up there already too, but feel I have everything in place this year to lessen allergies...going to give it all a try and hope for the best.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Bon...can't you guys keep your nasty weather for a change?! I mean really...if we get any more rain up here we'll be commuting in row boats! Now I KNOW I could use the exercise...but still...that's not the point!!!  
Sitting here at my desk at work...I was hearing what sounded like sleet slamming against our windows. I'm not looking forward to the drive home...mostly getting over the mountain. No matter which way we go...we have to go over A mountain at some point! (unless we went REALLY out of the way....)
Lambies in the mist....that has a nice ring to it...you could play Baaaa Baaaaa Maaaa Maaaa instead of Marco Polo! 
I'm getting incubator fever...birthday is next week...I'm seriously thinking on spluring and getting myself an incubator and egg turner! Just what I need...MORE critters!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 22, 2013)

You would love an incubator Coco...it really does get addicting I have to warn you...and mine is a little cheapie one and didn't buy the automatic turner...have an X on one side and an O on the other to keep track and I turn them by hand...don't really mind...I talk to them when I turn them....silly me


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Have spent my time online today seeing and following everyone's new lambs and kids and piggies...and did not post on my own journal...too much going on with all these birthings and cuties 

Night all and sleep well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 23, 2013)

You too bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Glad I enjoyed the sun outside today and finally the standing water from our last bout of rains has soaked in and muddy areas good again.  Of course we all know what this means...yup...cold front coming in again and three days and nights of rain forecasted...then down to the mid 20's for lows again...but, spring has to happen soon, right? right?

Sheepies all enjoyed the sun today...I love my sheepies


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

Don't you love how Spring never springs into being?....Its always " yeah it's totally spring!" and then "Nope, Nope, the freezing weather is most definitely not spring-ish.".....I just want sun and anything above 50.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 24, 2013)

Yup...it is happening in stops and spurts this year...was all thrilled when the first yellow day lilies bloomed this week...wonder if this will kill them?

Saw the forecast and wasn't too happy about the cold coming back...then hubby told me to enjoy it and remember this cold spell when the heat of summer hits


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

I was going to tell you Bon...your report of the blooms starting down there made me check our front yard...and yup...they're poking through! Sping is on it's way....
Enjoy the cooler temps...soon we'll all be bemoaning the summer storms and 5-ZILLION percent humidity!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

So true Coco...would it not be perfect if it was 75 degrees year round?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

X2 I hate humidity


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in a desert......what is this humidity you speak of?


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

I will send ya some  brown sheep


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

i grew up with mostly 75 degrees all the time. After a while it's all the same and no fun either! I prefer to conentrate on Spring and Autumn. That way...through the misery of summer and the bitterness of winter...I have SOMETHING to look forward to  keep me focused! Remember...we're human...we wouldn't know what to do with perfection! (We'd be bored!) 
Personally...I prefer the temp a little closer to 65, maybe a light breeze, sunny, few clouds....aaaaaah! Then again...if I ever lose any of this extra insulation...I'd probably be too cold at 65!!!


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 25, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> i grew up with mostly 75 degrees all the time. After a while it's all the same and no fun either! I prefer to conentrate on Spring and Autumn. That way...through the misery of summer and the bitterness of winter...I have SOMETHING to look forward to  keep me focused! Remember...we're human...we wouldn't know what to do with perfection! (We'd be bored!)
> Personally...I prefer the temp a little closer to 65, maybe a light breeze, sunny, few clouds....aaaaaah! Then again...if I ever lose any of this extra insulation...I'd probably be too cold at 65!!!


You said it right we would be bored and when I loose the extra insulation65 will be too cold for me too


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Brownsheep...I also am more than happy to share our humidity with you


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Brownsheep...I also am more than happy to share our humidity with you


I agree COMPLETELY with that statement Bon...although I do believe y'all get MUCH more humidity than we do!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Probably true Coco...but we get far less humidity here than we did when we lived in Florida.

And Coco...bad weather coming here tonight...I will try to head it off away from your direction!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 25, 2013)

You always get the bad weather first and then send it on to us Bon, who are you kidding!  Hope it isn't terrible for you.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

I was reading about those parts of TX that couldn't keep up with the snow! Then the parts of the OK panhandle that were shut down due to snow and visibility issues. Power out, craziness! You be safe!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Tornado watches creeping up further and further up in MS...but not our area yet...and very strange...howling winds now...temperature rising in the evening is never a good sign...and barometric pressure is dropping quickly...again, not a good sign.  Wow...just had a big crack of thunder just now and Mr. Casey the poodle jumped in my lap and Crazy Maizey parked herself on my feet...they don't like scarey weather anymore than I do


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

I hope you all have somewhere safe you can go to if you need to! Keep safe Bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Coco funny thing is, when we bought this house it has close to the back porch a thick concrete set in the ground tornado shelter...but we have never used it since DH has some issues with going into a "tomb", and I'm not going without him...but we do live in a brick house and when they added the house to the garage, there is a double roof over the garage and a double brick wall in here too...so, yes...we have a safe place to go.  Lived in Florida with many hurricanes, so have backpacks ready to grab and go with the dogs.

Wonder if these winds will take away our new backporch roof?  hmmmm....of course should things get really rough, I will be braving it all to check on how the sheep shelters are holding up..can't you just imagine me bringing in 4 adults and 4 lambs in here????  We locked up the chickens and they should be fine.

We usually don't get the worst of it here...so...hoping for the best


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

I'll be hoping for you too! Don't worry about the patio roof...those kinds of things can be replaced....people and their critters...not so much! I can picture you having even the chickens in the house with you!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 25, 2013)

Sadly, so can I...


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 25, 2013)

But that's why we love you Bon!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 26, 2013)

How was the storm Bon? It's supposed to get bad here today.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 26, 2013)

We've had pouring rain since 12:30am and schools are on a 2 hour delay today because of freezing rain (I assume at the southern end of our county the roads are semi-bad). My wonderful children still woke up at normal time (well a little later than Logan's usual time, they were up at 6:50!) Definitely need my coffee this morning!


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

All good here...tons of rain and more rain today and muddy, but nothing serious here...winds were really howling all night!!!  The tornado watches and severe thunderstorms are in the upper half of Florida now and moving up your way....everyone stay safe!!!!


----------



## goodolboy (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks Bon for all that rain.  Raining here all day. Cold tonight.


----------



## Shelly May (Feb 26, 2013)

Bon, Thanks for all the support on this forum, love hearing from you and will get pictures soon promise, I do have a little girl who reminds me of your new ram alot, she is black and white and has the straightest long soft hair  and you are welcome to come to the lodge and stay anytime  but could you try to schedule that during lambing season? I promise you will sleep good at night, probabley pass right out.


----------



## Meat Goats (Feb 26, 2013)

Bon you stink.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

Well...not as much rain today, so hope everyone else dries out too...honestly...I did not set up a huge fan to blow this weather to any of you!!!  Getting colder for a bit here and this wind is not pleasant.

Jess's ewe lamb looks like a holstein with her markings, and she's now named Holly.  Sweet little thing...well...they all are.  Noticed this morning that Holly had signs of soft...not really scours on the underside of her tail and a little on her back legs   Have been watching her closely today and haven't seen anymore...hoping her pigging out on too much fresh winter cabbage yesterday is all that is happening...tossed some in with them and not many were interested, but she is a chow hound.  When the others finally got interested in the cabbage, she'd already had more than her fair share.

So...if she has fresh yitch on her tomorrow will have to deal with it.  Normally, I would wash it all off with warm water and dry her and then it is easier to tell if if has stopped or not, but it was too cold to do that today to her.  Funny how seeing her poop some normal pellets could make me so happy...ahhh...sheep have changed my life for sure :/

Hoping for lamb pellets tomorrow from her...rest are fine.

Weather is not the greatest for feeling springy right now...but...tons of frogs and toads are now awake and I love hearing them...that is a sign of spring


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 26, 2013)

And to Shelly May...thank you for your sweet words, but I don't feel very supportive...if I was there helping you, then I would feel I deserved that...but, thank you


----------



## Bridgemoof (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha Bon, hope your little one's poops are okay today. I know how poop rules my life now! Pip poop, chicken poop, horse poop, sheep poop, goat poop, dog poop....and the list goes on!  We are definitely a poop manufacturer here!

The sun is shining this morning and everything seems better. Thanks for sending the sunshine!  We can thank you for that at least, after lambasting you for sending us bad weather.  The sounds of frogs sure are a sign of spring! Wish I heard them here, too, but it's a little early for us yet.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Yup Bridge...being on poop watch is not something I would have imagined doing back when I was younger 

Glad you have sunshine...we are cloudy still...no sun in our forecast for over a week...just rain chances, colder days and nights and chance of snow this weekend...I'll try keep it here 

Time to go out and feed critters...we slept in today...first time in a very long time for that


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol, yep, poop is definatly a mood breaker or maker for farmers! It is no wonder when company come over for supper they get horrified at the table conversation!!!     Just everyday life for animal people!
I am sooo hoping for spring here too, but, I fear I have at least a month and a half before I will notice too much melting!!  :/


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> Lol, yep, poop is definatly a mood breaker or maker for farmers! It is no wonder when company come over for supper they get horrified at the table conversation!!!      :/


Maybe THAT'S where my mom learned it from!!!! 
My DH used to get SOOO freaked out about my "dinner conversation subject" and wondered where it came from...until he met my mother! (Mom grew up in a farming family...although she didn't grow up on a farm.) 

******Poop Patrol....lifting tails and checking smells! We're POOP Patrol! ******

And Bon...we just give you a hard time about sending us your weather! You get it much worse than we do...I worry about you down there in Tornado country!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

I think we're all poop experts now. You can tell a sick from healthy, an animal that is or is not feeling good. Creeps we are!


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 27, 2013)

We certainly have better conversations...that's for sure!


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Since there is some talk of poop going on would someone tell me if it is a problem that my Nubian Doe Kate, that has kids 4 weeks old, has poop that is clumped together more like a dogs right now? She is eating good and her kids are healthy. She is the goat that I mentioned in some threads that has had a clicking sound from her front legs since she gave birth 4 weeks ago. She didn't feel well for about a week but doing good now except for these poops and the clicking. *


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

That is from eating something different or worms most of the time. If you change feed, hay, etc or the amounts they eat quickly they can get like that. Could be from eating something wild that you don't know about. Could be from worms though. Sometimes the beginning of having too many worms they can get like that. I never worry about that until it gets worse.


----------



## Goatgal53 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Ok I know now! We had to get another brand of grain the last time and she loves it! Its about gone and we will get the brand we had before. Funny the other goats didn't have any trouble. Thanks.*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

That's it. Just a change of diet. It's common.

Welcome


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 27, 2013)

Aha...glad you mentioned that Straw...come to think of it...besides them getting some fresh cabbage leaves...we also got a different brand of sheep pellets just because we were close to the Co-op and would save us a trip to our usual place...adds up.

Gave her a drench of pepto bismal with a little gelatin in it and yogurt...just in case and she liked it...so easy to drench them when they are still nursing...they suck it like a teat.  She's acting normal...full of energy, eating, nursing, and drinking water.  Will keep a close eye on her and if after 2 days of the drench there is no improvement, will have to consider cocci.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2013)

that she does not have cocci


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Aha...glad you mentioned that Straw...come to think of it...besides them getting some fresh cabbage leaves...we also got a different brand of sheep pellets just because we were close to the Co-op and would save us a trip to our usual place...adds up.
> 
> Gave her a drench of pepto bismal with a little gelatin in it and yogurt...just in case and she liked it...so easy to drench them when they are still nursing...they suck it like a teat.  She's acting normal...full of energy, eating, nursing, and drinking water.  Will keep a close eye on her and if after 2 days of the drench there is no improvement, will have to consider cocci.


Are they dog logs too?

Also, don't give any pepto bismal. Never give that.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 27, 2013)

just catching up ....    maybe a few current pictures would help.


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 27, 2013)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why none of the pink stuff Straw?   We've used it with great success in scouring lambs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 27, 2013)

When an animal has nasty poops or scours the animals body is forcing that to happen for a reason. It is trying to get rid and shed w/e is in it's body out. When an animal has scours there is alot of bad bacteria and whatnot it it's body that needs to leave. Now with that it can make it hard because they can get dehydrated so you need to watch that but those scours are a good thing. The body is releasing those toxins. When you stop that and give them the pepto to stop the scours you are keeping that harmful bacteria in them and that does more damage.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 28, 2013)

So...where is the promise of spring???  Cold...getting colder...snow possible tonight, all day tomorrow, and tomorrow night, and Saturday...what???  This will be our first snow this winter.

In a dither about Holly's poops...to treat again or let it run its course...no dehydration...she's lively, eating and drinking and nursing and playing like a wild child with the other lambs...will decide tomorrow.  No one else has this at all...just her.  Wonder if it was the change in feed and the raw cabbage?  Hoping tomorrow all is back to normal 

Too stinking cold and windy today to take photos as these babies are growing...will try after this snow cold blast is over...and no sun again today.

Chickens are confused with the warm weather, then cold, then warm, then cold...molting is taking forever and they are looking ragged half molted...they continue to lay eggs though.

Catfish won't come up until the pond temperature gets warmer...can't wait to sit out there and catch fresh supper


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 1, 2013)

Catfish dinner at Bon's house  I will be right over


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

You'll have to wait just a bit for that catfish dinner...weather has turned pretty cold again...those catfish won't come up until the temps go up in the pond...then come on down!!!!  

Kind of a sleepless night here...lots to do today in town...tiring, but have a month supply of sheep and chicken feed before it all closes up for the weekend...plus with snow forecast for the first time this winter ... tonight...people just don't drive and open anything up...right now only ice pellets.

Holly is doing better today...tail not lifted up...nothing fresh looking on her...freezing my butt off watching and waiting for her to poop...ahhhh...life in the fast lane


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 1, 2013)

we could come up with a new phrase...
"Waiting for the poop to fall" or something like that. what do you think?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes Coco...I must think on that...we could come up with just the perfect poop phrase, eh? 

Two more weeks, give or take before Chickapee has her first lambie...she's wooly like her Mama Jess...but I'm keeping her anyway...she is just so sweet 

Won't take photos of her until it gets warmer and I can trim her up a bit...she looks part gorilla right now


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe you can do something with her wool, Bon! You need a nice wooly sheep to cuddle I think. Well, you have cute lambies to cuddle. I bet they're getting big!

What's this I hear about a bad snowstorm coming? I just heard about it. I hope it doesn't hit you bad, and I certainly hope it doesn't come this way. You and I have lambs that are coming! We can't have them in the snow! Awful.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

Bridge, she is a hair sheep and her wooly stuff wouldn't be like real wool.  I'll be taking scizzors to her shortly...but not in this cold...and I hope we don't get lots of snow...so far this winter we have not had any, but looks like tonight that will change.  It won't last long though, since it will warm up some by mid week...making it all nice and yucky muddy :/

Rather inconvenient to be feeding one ewe differently than the others, but that's how it worked out this year...and yes...lambies are growing like little weeds so I am ready for this last lambie to arrive


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2013)

Snow?????????  Well I know everyone thinks March is spring but it really isn't and March always has those late huge big snowstorms! And of course those nice reminders that it ain't spring yet... so nice drop in temps and cold... March 

March... the deceptive month. 

Love to see some more pics!

We had our bedding and 1/2 our chicken feed delivered today...    that's what I do when given the bill.
Thankfully they deliver .
the two other places don't so....
I wish I could get everything in one place! :/


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 1, 2013)

We didn't get any snow today  I hope you don't get much. Bon I am in the next state from you in Arkansas


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 1, 2013)

This evening it has been light snow and melting when it hits the ground, but now we are freezing...so will see what we have come morning.  Funny thing is we have not seen any snow all winter and now in March?

Southern you are right...March is a deceptive month...the saying by people in Canada is if March comes in as a lion, it goes out like a lamb and visa versa.  March in Saskatchewan was the month of the most blizzards.

So far this isn't bothering the sheep and lambs...they are still lying outside chewing their cuds...now if this was a bit of rain...they'd all go running right away into the shelter.

Last winter we did get several inches of snow in January and it was funny the first morning of it letting the chickens out in the morning...they'd pick up one foot to shake off the snow...then put it down and pick up the other to shake it off...the never ending foot snow thing, and then they all took their walk back up into their coop deciding they did not like snow...during the day our chickens have a come and go with the night lock down door open.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 2, 2013)

Did too much yesterday...finally had some energy and today it was pretty much down and almost out.  Plus the events on BYH had me feeling pretty down and blue and confused I'll admit.

On the sheep front, I believe my date on Chickapee will be pretty close...her udder is still building nicely and her girlie parts haven't changed too much from a few days ago...but...finally felt a little lambie kick in there...so exciting to feel that   About 2 weeks I'd say.  Poor thing does look part gorilla except for her sweet face and super sweet personality.  She was my favourite lamb from last year and I can't wait for the weather to behave and get that sweet thing trimmed and fit for photos   Her Mama Jess is now 3 years old and finally shedding her gorilla look and getting sleeker hair.

Hoping tomorrow is a better day...cold, drippy snow now mud...no sun...just bummed out today I guess.

Sleep well everyone...and hoping for sunshine for everyone soon!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 2, 2013)

I'm so glad Chickapee is pregnant! Can't wait to "meet" her baby/ies!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't know Bon...you think your sheep looks more like a gorilla than Bridge's Marge? Remember her? 
Hope  you're feeling better today. It's pretty cold here today...about 30 degrees. But at least it's SUNNY!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Purple...I am so happy that she is preggo too...she was a twin with a brother and after my beloved sweet Suzie being barren...wondered what the chances were that yet another of my favs could be barren...so...pretty happy to feel her baby kick again today and her cute little udder still growing

Coco...yes...remember that...   Chickapee is not that much of a gorilla I guess now that I think of that 

Cold today...frozen water...so tired...then a phone call from friends to get our butts over there for dinner...so, got dressed and we went...friends are just too awesome...actually one of life's greatests joys   Really didn't feel like eating very much, but the company of them and their kids and of course grandchild Ruby Kate was so great 

I think I needed that...hadn't realized how much I'd been slipping into a depression from being so tired and then this forum going south...I'm so glad to see things getting back to the BYH I love...will do my part to stay away from problems and focus on all you special people and your special critters 

On a happy note and relieved note...Holly the lamb that scoured is now pooping normal pellets!!!!  DH is now calling her Holly Berry after we saw the normal berry pellets today 

Spent time with DH just being with the sheep and lambs and loving on them...they make us happy and although wether lamb will end up in the freezer in late fall...going to enjoy his sweetness and not deny him or us of loving on him...going to be cry time anyway...so, will enjoy him along with the rest  Some people can't imagine that we can actually do this, but it was the plan and the reason we got into it.  Will take the smiles and laughs knowing some tears will be coming down the road too.

Had a bit of sun today when we were out there and love that not only are the lambs kicking up their heels and being silly...the adults did too   I love sheepies so much


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 3, 2013)

Aw Bon, so glad you got to enjoy the sunshine and your lambs, even your whether who will be paying the bills.  As hard as it is, that's just the way it has to be, right? Too bad we get so attached to these beautiful critters. So far though, I have to admit I haven't shed a tear over the goats.  But the sheep, I am trying to hang onto them with my dear life!

Oh, and I turn my back for a minute and you guys are making fun of my Marge  

Holly Berry


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

yeah...poor Marge...but wow...she really did look a gorilla sheep


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you had a good time out.  The weather should be starting to get nicer soon and I bet you start feeling less tired.  

So hairsheep are not actually good for their hair?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nope...no use for hair on a hair sheep that I know of.  And, I'm not allergic to them!!! 

I can't wear anything wool, or use any products with lanolin...instant allergic reaction.  I think it so very neat for those that raise wool sheep that actually use the wool themselves...ultra cool in my opinion, but not for me.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 3, 2013)

So...guess we'll be building some kind of dog run here before May...stepson is doing another tour in Afganistan in May and we'll be taking care of his very large, very sweet Boxer.  He'd been sweating what to do with him while gone this time and didn't ask us...we talked about that and hubby phoned and offered and he is so happy and relieved.  Really wish he would not go back to that country...he has done several tours in Iraq and Afganistan and hoped he would not go back...he is with special ops and in explosive ordinance...scares us badly everytime he goes 

Had forgotten we had also offered to take our friend's two little house dogs while they are on vacation in May...oh my...going from our 2 dogs up to 5....well, at least we have some time to get that dog run done and weather will be better soon I hope.  One of the little dogs sheds and I'll be taking lots of antihistimines then already with spring blooming happening...oh well...good thing we like dogs 

Had a cat show up every night on our back porch for a week...no idea where that cat came from and didn't want to mess with rabies, distempter, or cat pooping near pregnant sheep...so...thought it a stray and DH goes outside to dispatch of it...well...has a bead on it...cat comes up to rub against his leg and purrs...so...puts the gun away and gets it some food on the back porch instead   We are hopeless   Would always show up after 9 pm and spend the night on a cushion on a porch chair and then leave in the morning.

This was obviously someone's pet and not a stray...so, decided to get out my dog kennel and coax it in there...put some fish in a dish and in it goes...it was dark and the cat freaked out and the door didn't get closed fast enough and out it goes...put more fish in the dish and tried again...in it goes again and somehow we didn't get the door closed right again...cat freaks out and takes off again...oh yes...we are a comedy or errors sometimes.  Had thought that if we caught it, would take photos in the morning and see if anyone was missing their cat.

So...after that, guess the cat decided to stay home and not sleep here anymore and risk that kennel again...works out...but man...we are just big softees I guess.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 5, 2013)

Miss you Bon!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

Here I am Southern 

Horrible cold wind out there and we see one part of the roofing of our new back porch roof starting to lift off in strong gusts...thunderstorm, rain...and a cold north wind...well...got out the ladder in a big hurry and we put in the missing screws....not fun...and took several hours...so glad to be back in the house out of that weather and thawing out our fingers.  Of course the guys we hired somehow missed the parts of the roof that were not easy peasey to get to...grrrrr...and we had to do this right away before one section of the roof starting peeling off 

Glad Chickapee is on track for my calendar due date of the 15th...this would be awful weather for a newborn lamb...yes...I can wait for warmer weather and enjoy a new lambie for spring without this nasty weather 

I keep checking under her tail just to be sure she isn't further along than I think she is...and her udder is still growing, so we have some time before she lambs I think


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Chickapee...our last ewe due to lamb on the 15th ....this is her first lambing and the one I was worried about being preggo or not...but she is for sure


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 5, 2013)

what a sweet face!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 5, 2013)

I love her soul filled eyes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey I think I've seen that before!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Yay for a preggers Chickapea!  She is so pretty.


----------



## Shelly May (Mar 6, 2013)

I hope she does good for you Bon, and yes on the warmer weather lambing for her.... she is a good looking dorper


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks  After having one ewe turn out barren...a twin with a brother and probably a free martin, I was so worried that Chickapee might go the same way since she is a twin with a brother...whew...she is one of my sweetest ewes...she loves to gaze eye to eye when I bend down to her height and then she licks my cheek 

Shelly May I so envy you guys with soooooooooo many adorable lambies hitting the ground...ahhh...to be younger with more property...but I'm pretty happy we get to do this and the up side is that we get to give them all individual attention and get to know all their sheepie personalities, but your numbers of lambies is just so awesome 

And yes Straw...she does look familiar doesn't she?


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 6, 2013)

I've heard of free martins in cattle (I had a free martin Jersey heifer), but I've never heard of it in sheep before. We've successfully bred lots of ewes from girl/boy twins before and never had an issue.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Purple I was researching that after having Suzie with three different rams...also got the shots from the vet and gave her that for 5 days and then in with the ram alone for 3 months...nothing...read that it is common in cattle and and although not as much in sheep, it does happen....of course we had to be the unlucky ones and of course it had to be my beloved Suzie


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Oh...forgot to mention this...but if any of you remember when we changed over from bantams to RIR chickens, we kept our Roo and hen Goldie...and she hatched out chicks...a friend was getting into Bantams and we gave him all the chicks except one fancy coloured little rooster which he didn't need...Lil Roo....well, when something took my sweet Goldie, I was so sad...

That friend came by last night and brought us back 2 of Goldie's hens that are coloured just like she was...All black with a bright gold collar of feathers...so, we now have a bit of Goldie back...I never dreamed I could get attached to a chicken...well a few of them...but Goldie would like to fly on my shoulder and talk in my ear and liked to be fed by hand and loved to be pet...anyway...I'm pretty happy


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, you learn something new everyday.  I just recently learned what a freemartin was from our vet when he delivered triplets from one of his cows.  Didn't know other animals could have that too.  Glad you got a little bit of your Goldie back.  No replacements for sure but it is nice to have a token of her.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 6, 2013)

Pearce, when I researched it and talked to the vet, the chances of a freemartin ewe is low, but it does happen...with a low percentage...and Suzie being one...didn't think the odds were against us with Chickapee...but I was worried...so happy that is not the case 

And yes...these young hens are not Goldie...but her babies with her colouring...miss Goldie everytime I go out to the chickens and she isn't there to greet me...I have these two young girls in a cage right now to tame them up for a few days.

I'm tired of this bitter cold strong wind...has to be spring soon


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh Bon...how could you NOT become attached to a critter? You're such a sweet thing...I can see you chattering away to a hen perched on your shoulder! 
My DH had a cockerel - Nugget - who I hand-raised...but he LOVED my hubby. Would perch on his shoulder, sleep on his lap, fly onto his arm! That was at teh old neighborhood where chickens weren't allowed...let alone a ROOSTER! We ended up rehoming him with a lady from work. DH has NEVER forgotten Nugget....wants sooo badly to have another 'buddy' roo like that. Funny how they get under your skin....
Glad you got a bit of her back!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Had a super great day...got to have Ruby Kate...10 months old...today and she arrived early morning and just got picked up by her Mom, so haven't been online...she is such a good baby...lots of fun at this age, so many smiles and giggles...and playing patty cake and doing baby babbling...and yes...when she napped, I held her the whole time just gazing into that sweet face...

DH did the critters pretty much himself except me going out now before dark to check under Chickapee's tail...she is so patient with me...no change from the last few days.

Best get supper going here!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww...glad you had a fun day with Ruby Kate! Such a sweet age...man they grow FAST!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes...they do grow so quickly!!!  From a tiny newborn to this little smiling, giggling munchkin now that crawls super fast, pulls herself up on furniture or my pant leg, can patty cake and wave bye bye...and I miss her tonight...I get spoiled too easily


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

I love that age...but I'm glad when they (or we) go home. I do 'yearn' for another one...then Evil does something 'normal' for her and I realize I'm not FIT for multiple children!!!    So I just try to live vicariously through the fertility of my few friends!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

I am so mad at one of our older neighbours...will call him Mr. N...he proposed to us that we buy and care for 20 ewes and 1 ram...all he wants is profit as he doesn't like sheep and just wants the money...he will buy them, we do the fencing, feeding...arrange to buy and transport them...doesn't want to bother with any kind of hoof trimming...if they get lame we should sell them and buy another...no worming even if they need it...again, we sell them and buy others...nothing but hay...again, which we find and transport and feed...no minerals, salt, vitamins, grain, pellets...nothing but grass and hay...and we drive to his place everyday for feeding them and watering...and all on us at lambing time too.  So...basically he doesn't want to do anything but invest in the sheep and we do all the rest and provide him with a nice profit...he said he'd have to think about what kind of share to give us for our work...DH asked him several questions and each time...same answer...that's all your problem and I don't want to know about it...just want profit 

So...he has no regard for the fact that these would be living animals...not a truck or car that you get rid of for any problem...we nicely passed on this "offer" and it just had me fuming mad!  He thinks we coddle our sheep too much and he only has dollar signs in his eyes and not much in his heart for animals.  

DH told me not to be mad...he's elderly and we aren't going to do it anyway...now guess where DH is right now???  Yup...with his bad back he is shovelling wet lime on Mr. N's garden as he phoned and said it was too heavy for him...we were going to trim hooves today...and we have two piles of lime for our pasture and garden that need doing...DH's back is not good, so now I know once he's done there...he'll be down for a few days with his back after shovelling and spreading wet lime...now I'm super mad 

Whew...I feel better now...a good rant and rave is sometimes just the right thing 

I mean really...we have soft hearts for animals...we are the fools that when we didn't have the heart to shoot a wayward cat trying to make our porch home...fed it instead...knowing that was the dumbest thing to do, yet we both didn't want it to be hungry...can you see us not caring for those sheep if we agreed to this???


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh Bon...I'm glad you all didn't agree to do that. That's just not very cool. Sounds like someone who takes advantage of the kindness of others. Not cool. Even if you're raising animals "for profit"...they still deserve to be treated well. Well-treated animals will THRIVE, in my opinion. So you spoil your sheep...that's YOUR business! It's interesting he had HIS side of the arrangement detailed...funny how your take wasn't determined yet. Heck...if you all want to do some fencing and animal husbandry out of the kindness of your hearts...come on up and hang out at our place for a little while! 

Shoveling KILLS my back. Most things my poor back can handle...but shoveling KILLS me. Causes massive spasms and my spine to go crooked! Get your hubby some of those velcro heating pads for your back. Those seem to help me. (& a muscle relaxer!)

I guess the GOOD thing to see in this situation is that you two are not like him. That you have each other and your health (such as it is  ). Just think happy thoughts of spoilt lambies prancing around your yard!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh...my achey breaky back...got all the sheep and lambs drenched today with garlic barrier, ACV, yogurt, molasses and vitamins...that went okay...but only trimmed feet on three today...was a rodeo getting that new ram lamb into the chute for drenching and then trimming his hooves...was afraid he'd break his neck or legs trying to jump out of the holding area...geesh...he is strong already and we had to eventually wrestle him in there 

So, trying to do the right thing by not handling him at all wasn't the way to go....won't pet his head, but handled and pet and gave him treats and attention while he was in there...he's such a pretty boy and already growing a little bit of a beard on his chest and his voice has changed to a very manly low growly baaaa.

DH already did his back in this morning at the neighbour's shovelling his lime onto his garden...this is the same one that wanted us to do 21 sheep for him????  Geesh...we are semi crippled after our rodeo and wish we could have done all feet today, but we just couldn't.

So, now that neighbour is asking if he can put maybe just a dozen sheep in with ours instead of any at his place...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

The rodeo took longer than we had expected, so supper is going to be late...can you imagine us doing this with lots of the neighbour's sheep...I think not...and to add a dozen sheep to our area...talk about killing the pastures and dumping worm load in the paddock...this guy just has to stop with this already...some people just don't get that no is no I guess.  

Hot soaks are not helping either of us...hope something good is on tv tonight while we lounge with heating pads on our backs.

So...that's my day :/


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Whew...another long day...finally shovelled and spread our lime on our pastures...my back is crabbly, but rains coming big time tonight through the next few days, so glad we got that done before the rain!

Put fresh bedding in all parts of the shelter...sheeps and lambs are looking good...two older ewes need to go on a diet...they are nursing their lambs and still look pregnant...sigh...and last lamb due next Friday...less than a week now and Chickapee's lady parts are getting pinker now, but now angry red yet...still...have an extra light on in the shelter that they all seem to pick for lambing so I can see easily without going into the rain unless she is close


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Feel like I'm talking to myself..but that's not strange to me 

Ever listen to music from when you were younger and still going to dances???  Bob Seger just gets me up dancing...can't help my old self...and the dogs are dancing with me


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 9, 2013)

Naw, not talking to yourself (I do that too though ). I have to catch up on Saturdays here anymore. 
What does the lime do for pastures?  Is it like the barn lime I use in the pens or something else?

I love turning on music from the 80s and dancing.  I bet I look crazy but it is just too fun.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 9, 2013)

Bon...if the dogs are dancing WITH you...you're not dancing ALONE! 
I dance (& sing) by myself all the time~but I am certifiable!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pearce, we have acidic clay soil...the lime sweetens it and helps the good grass make a better root system and that chokes out the nasty stuff...we have sedge grass and we're hoping this will help...with enough sheep grazing, they eat the sedge grass when tender...but we don't have that many grazing, and sometimes it gets out of hand...so hoping this will help...plus we have now more than doubled our little flock with lambies and a new ram so that should help.  Made the mistake a few years ago in burning that stuff...turns out it makes it more vigourous. 

As for oldie music and dancing...have no idea how anyone can clean house without music blasting over the vaccum...and when I iron I scold the laundry if it refuses to let go of a wrinkle...I tell ya... I am not normal...but I likes it that way


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 10, 2013)

Glorious day...sunny and went up to 72...wow...super windy though which doesn't help with allergies...but hey...warmest it has been for a long time 

Now it is even a stronger wind with wind warning and pouring rain...will rain all night and tomorrow with this cold front and then back down to cool days and freezing at night...but this can only go on for so long right?

After our day of sheep rodeo yesterday and spreading that lime on the pasture with driving the trailer to each spot and shovelling and spreading it out...we are back wrecks...but so glad that is done and now these rains will soak it into the ground and feed those grass roots 

Starting to get my strength back finally...this has taken so long and it's so nice to be feeling closer to normal now...normal...whatever that might be


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 11, 2013)

Sounds like a busy, crazy weekend. Sorry haven't been on, been out of town all weekend.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Marlow...hope you had a great time!!!!  Did you get your ring?

Up at night in the pouring rain...Chickapee had her lamb very early this morning...a long legged, hungry, feisty EWE!!!!!  So happy 

First photo...still kind of wet and not cleaned up yet...she is all white with black markings and really long lop ears...DH wants to call her LOP but I don't think so...


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 11, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks Sheepgirl...and she really does have eyes...LOLOLOLOL...just doesn't look like it with the black.  She has her Katahdin Gramma Jess's long ears...one tip has black and other ear is half black...wow ...Watson the Daddy's colour genes were stong!!!!


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 11, 2013)

Adorable! So glad you got a girl!


----------



## elevan (Mar 11, 2013)

Love that bubblegum pink nose!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 11, 2013)

She is so so so cute!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks all   She does have a bubble gum pink/red nose...more so than any other lamb we've had.

I have to go digging through my pics for Watson...wow...his colouring is all over the place this year!!!!  Sadly he got super agressive and is now in our freezer 

Yeah...and I was happy she was a girl...a keeper for sure with her genetics...but...now we have to add onto the shelter and lambing pens before next year...DH is not quite sure what to do with this many ewes...build, build, build...buy more feed and hay...starve ourselves...but I'm keeping them all


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 12, 2013)

She's ADORABLE Bon!!!  Love her pink nose too!


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 12, 2013)

love her! 
I think I could end up with many many more also!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2013)

I am going to keep all three ewe lambs...DH has said already said that he sees I am already so smitten with these new lambs that he is willing to build onto the shelter and add more birthing jugs...but come next year...we could end up with 14 to 16 lambs...going to take a whole lot of building and with our limited space here, we won't be able to keep any new babies after that...okay with me...I am so smitten with these three ewe lambies


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 12, 2013)

chicks due to hatch in 2 days...but...right now I hear peeping...three eggs have pipped and one of the eggs is peeping already...early birds!!!!  And I was just going to go to bed feeling so tired..why couldn't they wait til morning?


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 13, 2013)

Yay for keeping the lambs Bon! I think you guys have plenty of room for more sheep, I really do. You have 6 acres, right? That's 5 head per acre x 6 acres=30 sheeps!   You can't even imagine what we have crammed into our 17 acres. It can be done with rotational grazing and dry lot feeding. More sheeps!!!   More sheeps!!!!  

Good luck with the chickies.  Have fun with your little fluff balls.


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 13, 2013)

Ok Bon...here's the plan....you send me any ramb lambs you don't need for freezer camp next year! Or heck...send me a ewe or two! 
I'm getting nervous about the chicks now....how many do you have?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually with 6 acres...am limited...not all of the property is good pasture...and one acre is the catfish pond...and of course the chicken area and orchard...and people say only goats eat baby tree's bar???  Nope...my silly sheep do too.  Coco...you get all the extras next year...whew...glad that concern is now gone 

Twenty some eggs...can't believe I didn't keep an exact count like I normally do...will be easy to count after more come out and into the brooder...8 peepers in the brooder now...2 wet still in the incubator, and more pipping in there...just love that they peep before they hatch

Haven't been online today until just now...making pickled eggs, spending lovely time with the sheep and those adorable lambies, and trying not to gripe about my achey breaky back...that alone is a full time job 

Have chicken baking in the oven for supper...hatching eggs...making pickled eggs...hmmmm...guess this is a poultry kind of day...wasn't thinking when I pulled chicken out of the freezer this morning...we should be clucking here soon with the chickoorama going on


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

Chicks keep hatching...so tired again tonight...soon those not quite hatched will have to wait to morning for me to tend to them...chicks in the brooder are catching on quickly to help themselves to water...I give them all water three times before they go in the brooder and they are smart little babies 

It sounds so peepy in here!!!!  I love it


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 14, 2013)

aWwwwww....I'm really hoping I get a couple chickies from this bator! I haven't heard any peeping yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed! 
You know...I hope you didn't let those little chicks SEE you eating their grown up cousins!!! How horrible!!!! 

And yes...give me all your extras! They're so cute! We have three acres....and about an acre to an acre and a half is wooded. We have a HUGE pasture next to us....not our land though. I've thought of contacting them and seeing if we could pasture the goats on there though...for rotation. Dont' know that it would be a problem with the owners since they haven't done ANYTHING with the land (except hunted on it) for the past 10 years or so. Apparently they used to run cattle on it about 6 years ago...but haven't done that lately. We'll see....


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 14, 2013)

Well...19 healthy chicks in the brooder...would have been 20, but for some reason when one of the chicks came out of the egg, so did it's insides   Was walking around in there with so much trailing behind it...no idea why that happened, but it had no chance...so had to to the humane thing...funny how sad that makes me...it was for the best and yet...I did go online to see if I could carefully put it back in there...nope...oh well...cute little fluffy chicks peeping and running around and making an awful mess already are cheering me up.

Will post of photo of the peepers when I clean them up again tomorrow morning...but have to be fast...not even done, and some go pooping right away...LOLOLOL!

Let Chickapee and her lamb out today to join the flock...she is such a good mama and is watching out for her best she can, but that little stinker all of 3 days old goes hopping and jumping and running with the older lambs...keeps mama on her toes....so cute!!!!


----------



## elevan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Em...you've had chickens much longer than me...first time the insides came on the outside...is this a common thing or just a fluke?  Another chick seemed to have no eyes...and I feared that again I had one with a problem...DH said let's just see if it is better by morning...this morning it is active like the rest and eyes open...only thing different from it is that it has bigger eyes than the rest...so...it is fine


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 16, 2013)

The sound of little peepers makes me smile.  I can hear our bantam eggs chirping every so often today and keep looking for pips.

We had one that had a bit of goo last time on its tummy still and we just left it be.  It seemed a little more sluggish than the others but perked up after a few days.  Not sure why yours had its outside out but probably just a fluke thing.  

So where's the picture of the little cuties?


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 16, 2013)

yes...one is green that I put food colouring on since that is from the RIR hen I kept with a game rooster and wanted to see what I got.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 16, 2013)

It's a St. Patty's Day chick! You got the Luck of the Irish with that one, Bon!


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 17, 2013)

What cute little peepers.  

Yes, you need more sheep.  and goats.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 17, 2013)

Too funny Jodie...DH thinks for our small place that we many now have too many sheep...and more fencing in the future for rotatating more pastures 

Also looks like more chicken coop building with my addiction to hatching chicks...I am hopeless


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Well...haven't updated in my foul weather mood...heavy rains...then a break...now a very hard freeze last night and snow and more heavy rain in the forecast...my fruit trees had already bloomed...that's it for this year's fruit crop...no plum jam...no fig preserves... and I live in the deep south and this is mid March????

More when I am in a better mood...no one needs to read my weather rantings


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 21, 2013)

It was 32 degrees yesterday morning and 25 this morning out at our place! The grass is greening up and peaking through the snow we keep getting! Kinda funny actually. 

Bon...my bottle lamb (yes...another one) was doing his binkies in our bedroom last night and this morning. Made me smile and THINK OF YOU!!!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 21, 2013)

Awww Coco...bet your baby is a sweetie and yes...I would love that


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 22, 2013)

He was even MORE cute this AM...when he was "boinking" and trampling EVIL...who was sleeping on the floor! She was SOOOO mad at him...and he was having SOOO much fun!


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 22, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> He was even MORE cute this AM...when he was "boinking" and trampling EVIL...who was sleeping on the floor! She was SOOOO mad at him...and he was having SOOO much fun!


 I can see him doing that


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

I absolutly adore your little chicks!!!!!!!   
Can't wait till I get some, but it is to cold here yet for them!   It was -23C last night, not chick weather yet!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

Four Winds...turned out that that even here in the deep south it was too early for me too...went down to 26 a few nights ago...so...having them in the garage which is heated in their little inside brooder is getting to be a problem as they are now tripled in size and cleaning them up is necessary many times a day...so much for counting on spring happening already


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 22, 2013)

Well you can join the lawsuit the PA DA has filed against Pauxitauny Phil for his inaccurate prediciton of spirng!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 22, 2013)

hahahahaaha Coco...actually I was thinking more along the lines of a Phil BBQ


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol, yummmm!   
And I thought beaver was bad when I was growing up!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 23, 2013)

There are quite a few people around here who eat those "whistlepigs" and they say they're not too bad tasting! Not sure if I'd find them yummy...but I guess if it were about getting um back for a botched forecast...adn it made me feel better....i might!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 23, 2013)

Not sure I'd really want to eat him...but roasting and basting his lying butt would be fun 

Tornado watches over now...and rain...more rain...and then more rain...getting pretty soupy and not too happy that after this the cold front can take us down to freezing any hope of plums and figs this year...yeah...Phil has to go!!!


----------



## CocoNUT (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh it's still early yet! it's snowing here right now! Supposed to snow all night and all day tomorrow...so we'll see! I personally LOVE it. NOT looking forward to the heat of summer...
Glad your tornado watches are over!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 25, 2013)

Mmmmmm, roasted Phil.   Sounds good right about now.  I have to go shovel now and then maybe we can finish plotting.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 5, 2013)

I haven't updated in awhile...despite the cooler temps and soooooooooooooooo much rain...the trees have burst forth with blooms and pollen and I have bad allergies.  So I tried a new nasal spray decongestant and it turns out I'm allergic to that too...have been out of it here and a bit of a mess.

Thank you to all who helped me when our last and littlest lambie pie Dixie was not doing well and I needed help   I super appreciate the help and when in my panic mode I couldn't figure out the dosage you helped me so much 

I'm happy to say she is now well...growing and back to her energtic self...again...thank you!!!


----------



## Vickir73 (Apr 12, 2013)

glad she is doing better.  allergies suck - my sinuses are killing me.  everything is blooming except for our pecan trees.  Grannie says that means a freeze is still coming - I guess we'll see.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 13, 2013)

Yes, tis the season for allergies.  We had company and during that time had nice weather...then the thunderstorms and major rains and pollen went down...today the pollen is back up there, but at least it is starting to dry out all that rain.

Our plum trees went into full bloom, then a freeze...and now I see no baby plums...only brown dead blossoms, so guess that's it for any plums this year   Glad the grapes waited to bloom after the freeze.

All is well with the sheep and chickens...lambs and chicks are growing like crazy!


----------

